# I miss my Buddy



## Oaklys Dad

First, welcome to the forum. I'm so sorry you have found this forum as so many of us have after loosing a beloved golden. I know full well the physical pain you are feeling after the loss of your Buddy. I found this great forum under similar circumstances many years ago. Please share pictures and stories of your boy. This group really does UNDERSTAND.


----------



## Judi

Welcome.
I am sorry you are here under these curcumstances. I know what it feels like to lose a dog that you loved. May the days ahead lessen your pain and when and if you are ready, perhaps you will have another Golden Retriever as a tribute to the love for him.
Take care.
Judi, Buddy and Chloe


----------



## baileyboym22

I am so very sorry. Your words will hit very close to any of us who have had a heart dog and felt lost when our friends leave us. Our individual pain and hurt are our own. Know that in that you are not alone. I found shared heart and hope when I lost my Bailey at the age of 12 in October. It was the second time in my life I understood how a heart could heart and ache with loss - Celebrate that he is near you and each moment he brought you joy. Soon, soon he may visit you in your dreams and be healthy and happy. My boy did for the first time last night - I thought it wouldn't happen. It did. Blessings and peace to you~

Julie (and Bailey's mom forever)


----------



## SandyK

I too found this forum after the loss of my Bella. Welcome, and I am so sorry for the loss of your Buddy. Our babies are never forgotten!!! I don't think we ever get over our losses, however we can pass on our love to others and it helps fill the holes in our hearts. Thoughts are with you as you grieve the loss of your baby. RIP Buddy!!!


----------



## Mausann

Just wanted to let you know we all know what your are going thru and how terrible you feel. I miss my Billie Jean so much, she left us on Apr 21st. I think of her every day and would love to have her put her head on my lap like she did so many times. Miss playing ball with her when she was well. Hope you feel better in time also. Mausann


----------



## spruce

your words are certainly from the heart

i hope the pain turns into a thankful, wam feeling that you had this wonderful friend in your life.


----------



## momtoMax

This is just beautiful. You were blessed to have such a good and loyal friend and he was blessed to have someone love him as deeply as you did. Have you seen Harold and Maude? I think it's wonderful that you opened your heart to love him that much - but as Maude says, "Go and love some more." Your next best friend will be luckier to have you for having Buddy in your life. It sounds like he rescued you - perhaps, you should return the favor someday in his honor. When you look into the eyes of your next best buddy, you'll both know it. I hope you find the strength and peace to find a second love and friend. Hugs to you.


----------



## arkpark

So many of us are feeling the same pain, my thoughts are with you during this tough time. Hopefully they are all up at the rainbow bridge fighting over the tennis balls.


----------



## Nath

My heart is with you. I lost my buddy General just 11 days after you lost your Buddy. Just like Buddy, General was always at my side. I couldn't cook in my kitchen for over a week and half. Your in the right place with the right people who will give you support. Tell us anything, we will never judge your pain.


----------



## magiclover

I'm so sorry about you loss of Buddy. It is so hard to come to terms with the loss of such a precious companion. You will find lots of understanding and compassion here.


----------



## Sophie_Mom

I'm so very sorry for your loss. I just lost my sweet Sophie girl on May 18. The pain is unbearable at times. My heart and prayers go out to you.


----------



## Karen519

*Buddy's Mom*

Buddy's Mom

I am so very sorry about your precious Buddy. So many of us know your pain and loss. Your post about Buddy is one of the most beautiful and honest tributes I have ever read.

I really hope you hang around this forum, we have all been through this or are still going through this and we try to be very supportive. Nobody can empathisize with you like another dog log.

I hope in time when you heal, you will open your heart to love another lucky dog-you certainly have such love and devotion to give!


----------



## Laurie

Welcome to the forum from a fellow Canadian.

I'm so sorry for the loss of your Buddy. Your tribute to him was beautiful. 

I lost my Golden Phoenix 2 years ago at the age of 8 and my 11 year old Reno was just diagnosed with hemangio. Both have devasted me.

Please share some pictures of Buddy with us when you can.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I am so sorry for you loss of Buddy. I hope you will find peace and comfort in the days to come knowing Buddy is in heaven, pain free, happy and waiting for you to join him. 

I can tell from your words that Buddy was a very special, wonderful boy and very much loved. 


There are so many of us here that know your pain and fully understand what you are going through. I am one of them-I lost by boy four months ago, still working on getting through the days without him. 

Hugs to you, when you're ready I hope you'll post pictures of Buddy, it helps.


----------



## PrincessDi

I'm so sorry for your loss of Buddy. I'm in tears reading your post about him, because your words are clearly straight from your heart. We lost our Di on 5/21 to hemangiosarcoma. It really feels like though your daughter was the one that wanted Buddy, he was meant to come into your life to help you. I'm so sorry for the heart wrenching pain, but hope that in time all the love and happy memories that you and Buddy shared will bring a smile to your heart through the tears.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Hi guys,
I want to thank you all for your support and words of comfort. 
I attached a photo of my boy. Every morning and every evening I go thru photos and cry. And then I go thru the day just waiting, expecting, crying...
I wish I could hug him just, just one more time.


----------



## amy22

What a handsome guy your Buddy was...I am so very sorry for your loss. I also know the emptyness and hurt you are feeling. Its so very hard to lose one of our beloved friends. Time makes it a bit easier and you will be able to think of him and not cry.
Im glad you found us..most all of us know jhow you are feeling.
For me the day I got my next golden friend was the day I really felt better. I will never be without a sweet golden by my side...there is something very special about these dogs...
again, Im so very sorry for your loss


----------



## baileyboym22

Such a wonderful, soulful, kind face. How simple and profound they are - our pups. Love to you and Buddy both~ Bailey's mom.


----------



## PrincessDi

He is so beautiful! Such loving eyes. I'm so sorry. Big hugs at this difficult time.


----------



## Judi

My Buddy was quite sick last Sat. I was scard that I was going to lose him.
My heart goes out to you.


----------



## rkcuff

I am so sorry for your loss. We are also new to the forum and dealing with the loss of our furry son "Bovie". He died on 6-14-11 after a 13 month battle with canine lymphoma. A day does not go by without tears in our house since that day. Your tribute to Buddy speaks volumes to the impact they have in our lives.


----------



## Judi

rkcuff said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. We are also new to the forum and dealing with the loss of our furry son "Bovie". He died on 6-14-11 after a 13 month battle with canine lymphoma. A day does not go by without tears in our house since that day. Your tribute to Buddy speaks volumes to the impact they have in our lives.


I am sorry for your loss too.


----------



## Karen519

*Rkcuff*

RKCUFF

I am so very sorry to read about your Bovie. My heart goes out to you.
I am sure he is playing with my Smooch and Snobear at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Buddy's mom Forever,

Thanks so much for posting his picture, what a handsome boy he was. 
He looked like a very gentle, loving soul.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

rkcuff said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. We are also new to the forum and dealing with the loss of our furry son "Bovie". He died on 6-14-11 after a 13 month battle with canine lymphoma. A day does not go by without tears in our house since that day. Your tribute to Buddy speaks volumes to the impact they have in our lives.


*rkcuff*, I am so very sorry for the loss of your Bovie, my heart goes out to you too. 


My thoughts are with you both because I remember all too well what the first day and several afterwards were like.........

The first few days are the hardest, then the weeks, now the months. We are still struggling, but each day gets a little easier, it takes time.


----------



## outabout

Your tribute to Buddy is beautiful and heart felt. I too lost my golden boy Whiskey 4 weeks ago today at age 12 years 8 months and 13 days, after 6-weeks battle with illness. I never truly knew what "gut wrenching" and "heard broken" felt like until that moment. I am also going through all his pictures and putting together a tribute of his life story, it is slowly coming. I find just having a goal to complete something helps channel my grieve and gives a purpose. 

I came to this forum when Whiskey was gravely ill. I have received tremendously support from everyone. It is amazing that a group of strangers can care so much!


----------



## Debles

GRF is full of loving compassionate people . I would not have survived losing Selka is not for all of them.

My heart goes out to you who have lost your beloved goldens. We will be reunited someday, I know!!


----------



## goldensmum

So sorry for your loss of Buddy, and a beautiful tribute to him. Sadly there are so many of us who have suffered losses and so we know and understand what you are going through.

I hope that in time you are able to remember your happier memories of Buddy with a smile, and I'm sure that he is making new friends at the bridge

"HOW DO WE SAY GOODBYE
TO THE ONES WE LOVE THE MOST

WHEN IN OUR HEART OF HEARTS WE KNOW
WE NEED AND WANT THEM CLOSE

NOW CLOSE YOUR EYES REAL TIGHTLY
LET YOUR FEELINGS OVERFLOW

THEY NEVER REALLY LEFT YOU
YOUR MEMORIES NEVER GO"


----------



## goldensmum

rkcuff - So sorry for your loss of Bovie - you are so right about the impact they have on our hearts, and that is why we feel their loss so deeply

Run free Bovie


----------



## rkcuff

Thank you to everyone who sent their condolences. Fortunately for us we decided to get on the waiting list with DICHI Goldens in anticipation of losing Bovie. They were Bovie's breeders as well. We are hoping for a puppy by the end of summer or early fall. We are trying to figure out how we will adjust to the new puppy and not compare him to Bovie all the time. We just cannot imagine our home without a Golden brightening it.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

amy22, 
you are so right there is something very special about these dogs...
Buddy loved kids, people, dogs, cats, even wild rabbit was sitting 3 foot away from him one time in the backyard.
But he had special love for the other goldens, no way we could turn if he saw goldens, he had to greet them, he would wait for them to come no matter how far they were.


----------



## kathi127

I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved Buddy. What a beautiful tribute you wrote about him, reading it just breaks my heart as I know what you are going through. He is certainly a beautiful boy and I know he is watching over you and your family and someday you will all be together again. I found this forum when my Rusty was first diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma and found such wonderful support and caring from so many fellow Golden lovers here. I hope you will continue to come here and share stories about your beloved Buddy when you feel up to it. And like others have said, I hope too that you will consider opening your heart to another Golden when you are ready, it really does help ease the pain and I truly believe it is a wonderful tribute to the ones we have lost to give another dog a chance at a wonderful life. Hugs to you, I know Buddy is at the Rainbow Bridge with my Rusty, running and playing, happy and healthy again.


----------



## kathi127

rkcuff said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. We are also new to the forum and dealing with the loss of our furry son "Bovie". He died on 6-14-11 after a 13 month battle with canine lymphoma. A day does not go by without tears in our house since that day. Your tribute to Buddy speaks volumes to the impact they have in our lives.


My heart goes out to you as well on the loss of your beloved Bovie. I cannot imagine how much you went through during those 13 months during his illness. We lost our Rusty just one month after his diagnosis of hemangio and it was the hardest month ever not knowing what each day would bring. These beautiful dogs certainly do have a huge impact in our lives and even with knowing that they will not be with us forever will never stop me from having one. I am glad to see that you are working towards bringing another wonderful Golden into your home. I know Bovie would approve and want you to be happy again. Hugs to you!


----------



## rkcuff

Thank you for your kind words and thoughts. It was funny because most of the year he did great and you could not even tell he was sick. He tolerated most of the chemo very well with only 1-2 days of poor appetite each time. Unfortunately as is in most cases, his lymphoma became more resistant to the various chemo meds we tried and his lymph nodes would recur at a shorter interval. Eventually he developed an infection and things just went down hill from there. Despite a year to prepare for the end, it was still very hard.

I am so sorry to hear about Rusty. I think it may have been harder to lose our dog so soon after the diagnosis like you did.

Best wishes.


----------



## caseypooh

My heart goes out to you and the awful grief and pain you are going through. I wish there was something I could say to help make it easier but when you love a companion with all your heart and then they are gone, it's just so hard. I will say the pain does ease up as time goes by, it doesn't go away but it is more bearable. I thought I could not bring another golden into our home for a long time but I know now, after 6 months, the only way for me to get better is to share my love with another.


----------



## Chipper26

I'm so sorry you are going through such a hard time with the loss of your precious Buddy. I know the feeling of emptiness you are feeling. It is amazing how much our dogs are a part of each moment of every day. I almost didn't realize it until my sweet golden, Chipper, was gone. 

You need time to heal. Keep remembering all the wonderful times you had together. I look at his picture everyday and I also look at pictures of other dogs that look like him. I feel a little like I'm visiting with him, even though it makes me miss him more at the same time.

Take care:--heart:


----------



## PrincessDi

*Buddy's Mom Forever*

*You are definitely alone!* Some people are VERY unfortunate. They never know or are capable of feeling unconditional love. The flip side of that is that it is very hard to loose our kids. I'm so very sorry for the loss of your Buddy. We are here for you when you need us.

Hugs to you!



Buddy's mom forever said:


> I met a lady, we moved around same time in the area and we met walking puppies. Her dog was a week older than mine but small breed. We would phone each other and go for a walk every night for years. We became friends. Last three years Buddy had a lots of health issues, surgeries on both knees in one year, my friend did not call for weeks to ask about Buddy. Sometimes I cried about it, thinking if it would be her dog I would phoned every day. As much I tried to protect him it was just happening. You name it Buddy got it, sore paws, ear infection, hot spots... My daughter told me so many times I care more about Buddy than about anything in the world. When Buddy was gone I phoned my friend within couple hours, I thought she would understood, she lost one dog a year before we met, she would comfort me in these hard moments. And then she phoned me for the first time 4 weeks later and when I started crying she said "oh ..... for God sake did you ask for help". I just cried, I wanted to say that's what are friends for.
> Then, I though she might be right, I started looking on the internet to see is it ok to feel like I feel, and found you and Selka's mom, General's, Sophie's, Taz's, Bailey's, Sonora's mom, Snobear's and Smooch's mom, and Sadie's mom, and Tasha's mom, and Golda's and PrincessDi's mom, and Teddy's. Tucker's, Reno's, Ralph's, Riley's, Rusty's, Cookie's mom, and so many others who are feeling the same way about their 4 legged friends they lost. I cry a lot when I visit this site, but it makes me feel better knowing somebody understands and I am not alone.


----------



## amy22

Yep..thats goldens..I was at the beach with my 2 and a guy with 4 came onto the beach. My Misty who usually runs into the brush at the beach..stayed with the group the whole time! 6 goldens..it was quie a site! They are the greatest!!
I hope each day you are feeling a bit better. I know when I ost my golden girl Sandy to cancer I was soo sad..cried every day, but Im better now...I can think of her and smiloe a bit when I remember funny sweet things she used to do.
Hugs to you...


----------



## Nath

Sending you tons of hugs tonight... I know you are hurting, but are not alone.


----------



## magiclover

Buddy's mom your boy was so handsome. I understand how much this hurts. It has been almost 4 months since we lost Magic and it still hurts so much. But the pain is worth the joy of being her "Mom". Our other golden Jazz has really helped lift our spirits during this time even though she has experienced tremendous grief over the loss of her companion. We are getting a puppy in August and expect that he will bring great joy to our household. I'm glad that you found us and I hope you are finding comfort among friends.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

This has been a such hard week, our doggies are leaving us one by one, hard to handle. I do not want anyone to go what I am going thru and I pray for it every day, but life is bigger than me. 
Magiclover, your words for Magic describe my feelings for Buddy, you cuddle with Jazz, I cuddle with Buddy's favorite toy. He would go out to take a part every single toy he got, but he loved this one and had it for six years. Give Jazz hugs and hugs and tell her these hugs are from someone who does not have anyone to hug anymore. Hugs to you too.


----------



## PrincessDi

I'm so sorry that it's been a hard week. It is very hard when they leave. They occupy such a huge piece of our heart. There have been way too many leaving for the bridge in the last few weeks. Maybe your beautiful Buddy will send a special golden child your way to love again. It never will replace the part of your heart that your Buddy occupys, but will help put the pieces together again. Just a thought.


----------



## Spoonerpaws

I am very very sorry. I understand you COMPLETELY. My golden Spooner died on Thursday. She was 14 and my best buddy too.

Your words were beautiful. I am sorry that I probably can't offer much comfort, but it sounds like your golden had a pretty nice life too.

The silence is deafening isn't it? My husband says, "but she was a quiet dog, how could the silence bother you?" It is the click click of those paws on the floor. When I walk in the house after running errands, I have to say "hello Spooner", because it is just to painful to walk in to that empty house.

My dog was my cooking buddy. She lay in the kitchen waiting for cooked vegetables. She was my taste tester. It is really hard for me to cook in that kitchen now...at least that's my excuse and I am sticking to it  I cooked yesterday and burnt myself twice....see, I didn't have my assistant.

Allow yourself time to grieve for your beloved golden. 

If you need to private message me, please feel free to do so. I hope you can find some peace and comfort soon. It is a very very difficult time  Take care


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*Spoonerpaws*

I am sorry for the loss of your sweet girl Spooner. We completely understand each other.
I cry when I cook, when I vacuum, when I wake up, sometimes at work I don't even notice till I wet my papers. Yea, you are right, Buddy did not wear his collar in the house, only when he had his knee surgeries, so I could hear him when he moves, no jiggling, but click click of the paws on the floor I miss that too. Still looking at his favorite places, if Buddy would not be where I am I would go where Buddy is, changing plans in seconds. Now I don't know where to go, do just what I have to do, leaving the rest for some better times. If the love we have in our hearts could keep them alive they will live till last breath we take.
Take care you too.


----------



## Karen519

*Buddy's Mom*

Buddy's Mom

What you wrote for Buddy is just beautiful!!

We all share in your pain and know your pain.



I am so very sorry.


----------



## wedgeheaded

I lost my Buddy on memorial weekend. He'd been part of our family 12 yrs. A big, walking, tail wagging teddy bear. He was my son's dog but had become mine. After seeing me mope around for 2 weeks. my wife said you need another pup. I felt like I would be betraying Buddy if I got another dog but the hole was big and needed filled. I love willy and I'm so glad we got him. I see so much of Buddy in him even though there is no relationship. I decided Willy was going to be a tribute to Buddy. I can't wait to get home from work, or see him first thing of a morning. My advice is get another and love him. It doesn't replace your loss but it fills the gap nicely. Tony


----------



## sharlin

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love
_Aloha Nui Loa_


----------



## Judi

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I visit this site very often but this is the first time I want to say something. I want to put together some words for my Buddy, my beautiful golden retriever, my boy I lost 5 weeks ago. These are the hardest days in my life.
> It all started nine and half years ago. I did not want to have a dog in my house, did not know very much about dogs, mostly have been scared of big ones. But my ten years old daughter at that time, big animal lover, wanted a dog and she wanted golden retriever. My husband did not listen to me and they brought Buddy in my life. And next to my daughter it was the best thing ever happened to me, although I did not know that then. Slowly with days passing by Buddy became my dog. When I cooked he was next to me waiting for his share of veggies, when I vacuumed he would laid down on the vacuum hose, when I sat he had his head on my lap, when I cried he would pet me with his paw, at night he would sleep on the floor next to the bed on my side, in morning he would wake my up as it is food time, when I leave at work he would be at door to get his "see you later Bud" threat, when I came back he would wait for me with his nose stick in the closet with our shoes. And then after nine and half years after tough battle with terminal illness for a couple months I lost my Bud on May 15th. I lost the best friend I ever had, lost someone to talk with, someone to walk with, someone to hug with... My heart is just broken, can't stop crying, my life is frozen in a time. I still see him everywhere, can feel softness of his coat under my hand, his happy face and the tail waging at time to go for walk, his touch with his big paw was so gentle. And pain is unbearable. I read your stories and cry with you as your pain is my pain now.
> I love you Buddy.


I am so sorry for your loss.
Love,
Buddy


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thank you Steve sooo much for sending me the photo of my boy in heaven. I will treasure it.
We were at the beach on Saturday, lots of crying, last year my boy was with us. My daughter said so many times she doesn't get it why he is so happy just to go for walk, carry his toy, messing up with shoes. Recently when we talked about Buddy, she said I finally got it, life is so short live every day to the fullest, enjoy every moment. She asked me, mom what did you learn from Buddy, I said, love has no limits, giving makes you feel better then receiving, if you open your heart and love with whole your heart, even pain will be rewarded, it will make you grow spiritually. 
I miss my boy so much...
And I want to thank all of you for understanding and helping me to get thru this rough time in my life.
Tony, I am so sorry your Buddy had to leave you. Your pup is adorable. My husband suggested we should have a puppy, but I am not ready yet.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Our dogs become a part of us in ways beyond imagining to people who don't love animals. The pain you feel is all too familiar.

I hope this piece by American playwright Eugene O'Neill brings a little comfort to you, as it has to me: The Last Will and Testament of Silverdene Emblem O'Neill. These lines are special to me: "I ask my Master and Mistress to remember me always, but not to grieve for me too long. In my life I have tried to be a comfort to them in time of sorrow, and a reason for added joy in their happiness. It is painful for me to think that even in death I should cause them pain. Let them remember that while no dog has ever had a happier life (and this I owe to their love and care for me), now that I have grown blind and deaf and lame, and even my sense of smell fails me so that a rabbit could be right under my nose and I might not know, my pride has sunk to a sick, bewildered humiliation. ...One last word of farewell, Dear Master and Mistress. Whenever you visit my grave, say to yourselves with regret but also with happiness in your hearts at the remembrance of my long happy life with you: 'Here lies one who loved us and whom we loved.' No matter how deep my sleep I shall hear you, and not all the power of death can keep my spirit from wagging a grateful tail."

I'm so sorry for your loss.
Lucy


----------



## ggranelli

There is something about a golden retriever that elicits a smile from my face every time I see one, more than any other breed. Wherever I may be, if I see a golden I have to stop for her and chat with her owner. I lost my Jasmine at 5 and my Brittany at 11 and their pictures are in every room of my house. No matter how lousy my day may have been, it is comforting to know that their spirits will be with me forever. It has now been fourteen months since we lost Brittany and I am still reluctant to bring another dog into my life but I know that eventually I will and it will have to be another golden.


----------



## mybuddy

I just found your thread and was such a beautiful tribute to your baby boy.

Anytime you need to talk...I would be happy to listen.

Hugs, kisses and much love

Victoria and Buddy


----------



## MaryLovesMojo

Finally had the courage to read about your special boy Buddy...my heart goes out to you as I completely know how you feel. Moj was my third Golden, they were all so different, but he was also my very best friend and 24/7 companion, and like your Buddy...the one who listens the best and the longest, never passing judgement, loving the sound of your voice. What a treasure we have in these beautiful animals, our very best friends. What a wonderful world it would be if we all treated each other the way these precious angels treat us. I hope your Buddy found my Mojo, and that they are waiting for us someday...I can't imagine a "forever" without him...after my precious Dallas died, I honestly never ever wanted another Golden, I felt bad for the next one, thinking in no way could it ever fill Dallas' very big shoes...he was my boy...and then came Mojo, the light of my life....so I do hope that someday you open your heart to another special Golden that needs you...you will smile again, and it isn't the same, but it will be special in it's own beautiful new way...


----------



## Karen519

*Buddy's Mom*

Buddy's Mom

My heart goes out to you.

Goldensgirl: That is such a beautiful poem you posted!


----------



## GTJester

Your words are beautiful and heartfelt, hitting close to home for myself and I'm sure many others here.

It's a blessed relationship, between a Golden and their human. Deep and profound, indescribable by words.


----------



## Jer

Sounds like Buddy had a GREAT life and a GREAT friend! ALL dogs would never want anything else.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Today is 5 months since I hugged and kissed my Buddy for the last time. I wish you met my Buddy you would love him as much as we did. Buddy was a true Golden inside and out. I am so proud he was my "silly puppy" and part of my life. Buddy was adored by three people and showered with love, attention, treats and toys. He took with him a huge chunk of my heart and it still hurts a lot. He was the one who changed my life forever, taught me a lot. The only thing he did not teach me is how to live without him. He is still working on this last lesson coming in my dreams, sending me signs, his toy under the bed, hair on my cloths, beautiful memorial photo Sharlin made, thru the words of comfort of GRF people. I am trying to celebrate Buddy's life but falling apart crying. I miss my boy so much, every second of the day. 

Huge thanks to all of you for your support and your kind words, it means a lot to me. I might sound pathetic sometimes as I struggle to express my feelings, forgive me I don't know any better.
I love you my boy.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Hugs to you on this sad anniversary date. Buddy was so handsome. I wish I had met him while he was here on Earth. One day you will be reunited with him. Until then I hope he keeps sending you signs and memories to keep you company and hopefully one day, brighten your heart and make you smile.


----------



## Karen519

*Buddy*

Buddy

What a beautiful boy you were-please have fun romping with my Snobear and Smooch and know that your Mom loves you!!


----------



## baileyboym22

Buddy - what a stunning and dear soul- so obvious in your photos. I think about you and your mom often though we've never met. Keep sending her signs and memories and your heart. 

Buddie's mom- peace to you at this time, and thank you for loving him so much. It is so hard when the go to the bridge. I think both if us a struggling after loosing our boys. It will be a year in two weeks. I cry a lot.


----------



## mybuddy

Velinka,

Thank you for alerting me to these pictures. I just adore your baby boy so much. I have to say, he is probably one of the most beautiful goldens I have ever seen! I mean that...is is stunning.

I know how much you miss him:uhoh: 

I lobe yoo and here for you anytime you need me

Love and golden hugs
Vic and Buddy


----------



## Mausann

He sure was a beautiful boy!!! I know how you feel because BJ took a piece of my heart with her. You made a beautiful tribute to Buddy, and I know he is running and has that golden smile on his face. It will be six months on the 21st for me. I am thinking of you and wishing that you will smile when thinking of Buddy!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh

Just read through this thread, I'm sooo sorry for your loss of Buddy, I know how you feel, when we lost Spice at age 9, I thought I would never get another Golden...then a few weeks later one of of my clients gave me Peanut, she came with a message from my Spice " don't worry Mom I'm ok" (will post the pic), we loved Peanut she was sooo much like Spice, Peanut only made it to age one when she was taken by meningitis, hardest day in my life to let another one go.
To make a long story short, the breeder of Peanut offered us another pup out of her litter and we got Chloe, now 3 years old, but just before we got her we lost our little Charlie a Fox Terrier, he made it to a proud age of 15 yearls old. Hugs to you :--heart:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

We woke up this morning with first snow since you were gone. Back door closed, no paw prints in the snow in back yard. You were my snow dog, you loved snow and winter. We would go for long walk, and come back in the house full of music. Maja would play piano, and we would just lay down on the carpet, and hug for long time. House would be warm and happy place. I miss you so much, I miss your happy face to brighten up my day. I am just heartbroken, crying all day. 
Love you my boy. Forever in my heart.
Your mama


----------



## mybuddy

XO XO XO XO

(((((((( )))))))))

:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat ( 22 )


----------



## Karen519

*Buddy's Mom Forever*

Buddy's Mom Forever

I am so very sorry.


----------



## Dallas Gold

{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}} These "firsts" are so hard. I'm sorry. He sure was a special boy.


----------



## coppers-mom

Buddy was a lovely, lovely, lovely boy.
The pain will ease with time and remembering will get easier. It's been just over a year since I lost Copper and tears still fall as I type this, but my keyboard can entire days now without a tear stain.


----------



## patrice

visit this site very often but this is the first time I want to say something. I want to put together some words for my Buddy, my beautiful golden retriever, my boy I lost 5 weeks ago. These are the hardest days in my life. 
It all started nine and half years ago. I did not want to have a dog in my house, did not know very much about dogs, mostly have been scared of big ones. But my ten years old daughter at that time, big animal lover, wanted a dog and she wanted golden retriever. My husband did not listen to me and they brought Buddy in my life. And next to my daughter it was the best thing ever happened to me, although I did not know that then. Slowly with days passing by Buddy became my dog. When I cooked he was next to me waiting for his share of veggies, when I vacuumed he would laid down on the vacuum hose, when I sat he had his head on my lap, when I cried he would pet me with his paw, at night he would sleep on the floor next to the bed on my side, in morning he would wake my up as it is food time, when I leave at work he would be at door to get his "see you later Bud" threat, when I came back he would wait for me with his nose stick in the closet with our shoes. And then after nine and half years after tough battle with terminal illness for a couple months I lost my Bud on May 15th. I lost the best friend I ever had, lost someone to talk with, someone to walk with, someone to hug with... My heart is just broken, can't stop crying, my life is frozen in a time. I still see him everywhere, can feel softness of his coat under my hand, his happy face and the tail waging at time to go for walk, his touch with his big paw was so gentle. And pain is unbearable. I read your stories and cry with you as your pain is my pain now.
I love you Buddy. 


My sweet golden was also Buddy, and like you I found Buddy for my son (12 years old), not for myself. I came to realize not long after owning him that he was mine. He did everything with me, and I with him. We were two peas in a pod, meant to be together, hearts connected--souls connected. I understand your pain.. I am so sorry. The loss is overwhelming......it comes on in waves and is always there. For me, it is so raw because I lost him only a week ago. I am so sorry for your loss. He was a handsome boy, and as you quote: he runs free, fast and strong, with a part of your heart. If you are like me then you probably don't mind him having a part of your heart, but your heart can love again. He taught you that right? I hope my words are accepted warmly...Cherish the memories of your Buddy...and take good care of yourself. All the best. Patrice


----------



## Karen519

*Reply*

Patrice: What you wrote is SO BEAUTIFUL and so true.
BuddysMom: I loved reading all you wrote about Buddy.

I agree that Golden Retrievers teach us how to REALLY LOVE, to love unconditionally and they are so LOVABLE. Your Buddy's have taught you
that you can love, again.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thinking of you today on the 6 month anniversary.


----------



## T-Joy

I am with you :--heart:

Love & Light
Tania


----------



## Nath

Hugs to you.


----------



## BJoy

*BuddysMom, 
you are so blessed to have him. There is a reason he chooses you to be his mom, his best friend. There is a reason he left so early, but even tough he left this dimension he is still there with you, little angel that takes care of you now... He probably thinks now: c'mon mom cheer up, I'm here next to you!!!
**
and

Dear mom,
I explained to Saint Peter that I wanted to stay here, beyond these golden doors. 
I will not bother anyone, I swear. 
I will not even bark.
I will be very patient while I wait. 
I will stay stretched out like this, looking at my blue bone. 
I will wait for you outside the gates of paradise ‘til you come. 
I miss you a lot and if I walk inside without you, 
for me it will be no paradise.

Until you come!!!
Your Buddy!!!*

We are here for you!
Our thoughts and light go out to you!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Six months ago today emptiness found its home in my house and still dancing around. Six months ago time stopped on some strange way. Six months ago my best friend moved into another dimension and is waiting for me there. I still can not believe he is not coming back. I want to believe he is just in another room. I have so many hugs and kisses to give him once when I see him again. 
I love you my boy and miss you so much.
Forever in my heart and in my thoughts.
Your mama.

Thank you all for your support and given space to express my sorrow and my pain.


----------



## gold4me

It takes someone who has been loved by a dog and especially a golden to understand the pain you are feeling with the emptiness in your home. The place that only Buddy filled. He will forever be in your heart because his love for you and your love for him have made a permanent place in your heart. I have been down this road 4 times and it never gets easier. Time does help you deal with the loss but for the rest of your life you will think of Buddy everyday. Some day you will be able to smile with your thoughts and memories but right now the tears are what happens. I am glad you are here so we can wrap our understanding and support around you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Happy 10th Birthday my Buddy. I miss you so much. Every day without you is time wasted. Sending you tons of hugs and kisses for each and every day we are separated. We will celebrate together again, just not today.
Love you and miss you.
Your mama


----------



## Karen519

*Buddy's Mom*

Buddy's Mom

We are feel your pain and you will see Buddy, again.
I know that my Snobear and Smooch are with him!


----------



## mybuddy

Hi Velinka

This breaks my heart. I know how much you miss your baby boy.

Hugs....

Vic


----------



## Dallas Gold

Oh, Buddy--happy 10th sweet one. Please send your Mom, who misses you so much, some happy memories today to dry her tears over missing you. HUGS...


----------



## Debles

Happy Birthday in Heaven to dear Buddy. I know how you love and miss him. And these special days are even harder. I have tears about Selka every day.
Hugs and love to you!


----------



## T-Joy

You made me cry 
Your pain is so strong that I can feel it miles and miles away. I wish I could do something...but I am just a human...
I wish I knew him.
I wish I could go before everyone I love...it's so hard otherwise.
Anyway I am sure that he never leaved you, he is still with you, I can feel it!

We are sending you warm hugs and thoughts. 
Love & Light


----------



## PrincessDi

This breaks my heart as well. Happy 10th bday Buddy. I know that you're playing with our golden kids until you're reunited with your Mommy! Hugs to you on this difficult day!


----------



## laprincessa

There's such a party in Heaven tonight. Let some of that joy enter your heart and ease your pain. 
I'm so sorry


----------



## Heidi36oh

This really breaks my heart, happy 10th Birthday Buddy, hugs to mom


----------



## patrice

I am so sorry that you lost your Buddy. I feel very much for your sense of loss, as I am experiencing a very similar sense of loss. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.

Hugs.Patrice (also a Buddy mom)


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Yesterday I woke up with headache; my dreams were nightmare, so I know it is going to be one of these though days. There was a dance class open house to go, it means driving thru the neighborhood which I don’t like to do. Too many memories of you and me walking together, almost like a passer-by with my eyes wide open, I can see you and me walking. And people I will meet there at school, I did not see for long time, will ask about you. No way back, I had to face the day. I do not know why it was harder than one other day, I think about you all the time anyway. On the way back, late at night, I saw a lady walking two goldens, I stopped the car, running and yelling, I had to see them, had to feel silky fur under my hands. It was your friend Maple and her brother Logan. At that moment I realize it is the same spot we met Maple for the first time years ago. You loved each other so much. Their mom asked “where is Buddy”. I was chocking, gasping for air, told them you left me couple months ago. I got a lots of hugs and kisses, they were sweet and soft but not as yours. 
Love you. 
Your mom


----------



## flykelley

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Yesterday I woke up with headache; my dreams were nightmare, so I know it is going to be one of these though days. There was a dance class open house to go, it means driving thru the neighborhood which I don’t like to do. Too many memories of you and me walking together, almost like a passer-by with my eyes wide open, I can see you and me walking. And people I will meet there at school, I did not see for long time, will ask about you. No way back, I had to face the day. I do not know why it was harder than one other day, I think about you all the time anyway. On the way back, late at night, I saw a lady walking two goldens, I stopped the car, running and yelling, I had to see them, had to feel silky fur under my hands. It was your friend Maple and her brother Logan. At that moment I realize it is the same spot we met Maple for the first time years ago. You loved each other so much. Their mom asked “where is Buddy”. I was chocking, gasping for air, told them you left me couple months ago. I got a lots of hugs and kisses, they were sweet and soft but not as yours.
> Love you.
> Your mom


Hi Buddys Mom
I too am feeling lots of sadness over losing my Katie pretty quickly to cancer. I still have one Golden girl at home and it helps some. What has helped me in the past is a new Golden puppy. You can never replace a Great Boy like Buddy but a new Golden will open your heart to love again. They are all special Goldens but for me when I lose one and I have lost 3 so far a new puppy helps me deal with the lost. I think our special Goldens would want us to love another Golden so we can smile again. Hugs and prayers being sent your way. Trust me Buddy will send you a message telling you its ok to get a new Golden, that stop you made to see your old friends may very well have been that message.

Mike


----------



## Nath

flykelley said:


> Hi Buddys Mom
> I too am feeling lots of sadness over losing my Katie pretty quickly to cancer. I still have one Golden girl at home and it helps some. What has helped me in the past is a new Golden puppy. You can never replace a Great Boy like Buddy but a new Golden will open your heart to love again. They are all special Goldens but for me when I lose one and I have lost 3 so far a new puppy helps me deal with the lost. I think our special Goldens would want us to love another Golden so we can smile again. Hugs and prayers being sent your way. Trust me Buddy will send you a message telling you its ok to get a new Golden, that stop you made to see your old friends may very well have been that message.
> 
> Mike


I feel that way every time that I look at Jolie and Jax. They are not replacing Belle and General, but adding to my family. They have their own personalities, but have the same amount of Golden love. If I am sad and cry for losing B and G, the pups are the ones that I want to be with at that moment. I still cry everyday, but then I get to share love too. If your Buddy was like my General, he would not want you to hurt and feel Golden love. Send me a PM if you need me. I'm here...


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*Seven months yesterday*

Locked in my heart, always on my mind, you follow me like a shadow.
I love you Buddy.
Your mama

I miss my Buddy


----------



## Karen519

*Buddy's Mom*

Buddy's Mom

I know Buddy is watching down on you-Buddy is having fun playing with my Smooch and Snobear.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

My sweet, sweet Buddy. Today, I know, you met a new friend, his name is Kosmo and he is a sweet boy. When he was here, mom was happy to see his pictures, he reminded me a lot on you with his beautiful eyes. Show him around and play with him, his mom would be happy to know he is not lonely.
Love you and miss you.
Your mama.


----------



## Deber

My heart and prayers go to you and your family. Buddy hope you are enjoying Christmas with your friends at the Bridge. I have a little Black/tan girl that will be with you very soon. Take care of her and show her around. She will want a friend.


----------



## Karen519

*Buddy*

Buddy and Kozmo

Hope you, and Smooch and Snobear are having a very Merry Christmas at the Rainbow Bridge. You all know how much your PEOPLE LOVE YOU!!


----------



## goldenmom58

I also lost my "heart dog" about a year and a half ago. I know the pain, the misery, the deep sadness you are experiencing. Beau, was my boy!!! I miss him everyday and hope to see him in heaven. I was so depressed that I adopted a 7 year old golden, Tucker. (also have a 2 year old golden, Buehrle) They are all so wonderful! It will take time and the pain will lessen.


----------



## PrincessDi

Buddy's Mom Forever, I know that your Buddy, my Golda and Di and Kosmo too are keeping each other company until be can be with them again. These holidays are so very hard. I feel your pain.


----------



## Nath

Sending more hugs! I am going to get a white candle to burn for our angels during the holiday weekend.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

This is an old thread, my Buddy passed away 8 months ago today at this hour.
 
The pain and sadness of losing Buddy is pushed down on the bottom of my heart but very often it comes up on the surface again and I cry hard. I accepted his presence shapeshifted and he will always be my Buddy and I will always be his mom. Love and light Buddy brought into my life will never fade. 

My deepest condolences to all who loved and lost. I hope we will all be at peace one day. 

Buddy, when you came into my life how little I knew. In such a short time we traveled together I learnt a lot: to love, to understand, to accept. I learnt to give brings more joy than to receive. You changed me forever. The clock is ticking down, we will be together again, your paw in my hand, your head on my lap.
I love you and miss you,
Your mama


----------



## Buddysmyheart

I'm wishing peace and healing for you..(and all of us!). I know just how you feel; they are such a part of your life, it's hard to realize they are not right by our side anymore. It's been 7 weeks ago yesterday that we lost OUR "Buddy". Not a day goes by that I don't think of him, miss him, and love him. Thinking of you today....


----------



## crayola_sky

sending you lots of thoughts.
i lost my boy 11 months ago ..time eases pain but i dont think it ever goes away.
xox *hug*


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

I understand the pain in your heart. It aches. We brought Maddie home 9 months ago. She has filled our house with golden life again. But I still grieve for my bridge babies, Jake & Lillie. Buddy is with them and I'm sure they're having a blast, pain free & running.

My thoughts are with you. I'm so sorry you're hurting!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Hugs and comforting thoughts coming your way as you remember your boy at the 8 month mark.


----------



## Debles

The anniversary dates are so hard. Different seasons are tough too. I cried when it snowed because Selka loved the snow so much. I hope there is snow in Heaven.
Thinking of you and your sweet boy.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Gosh me too! Jake loved the snow.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Buddy was crazy about snow, winter was his favorite time.


----------



## mybuddy

"hazelnut eyes".....that is exactly right.

I love him.


----------



## crayola_sky

Debles said:


> The anniversary dates are so hard. Different seasons are tough too. I cried when it snowed because Selka loved the snow so much. I hope there is snow in Heaven.
> Thinking of you and your sweet boy.



for me..christmas eve was hard. I knew last year that it would be our last with Oliver..I remember last year so much...traveling with him squished up next to me in the car.. sleeping with me on the airbed at my aunts..calming my axietys around the strangers.
this year i faught off tears as i sat without him in the car next to me... didn't have him to calm my anxietys around strangers on xmas eve..and blessing or not my cousin left her psycho dog at my aunts for hte night.and he slept at the end of my air bed.

the next hard day will be valentines day.. the day we let him go to rainbow bridge.


----------



## gold4me

He so handsome. I love your snow pictures. I hope as time passes the days get easier for you.


----------



## Karen519

*Buddy's Mom*

Buddy's Mom

What beautiful pictures!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Buddysmyheart, I am sorry you lost your sweet Buddy. He is the friend with my Buddy now, never far from us.

crayola_sky, sorry for your loss of Oliver, it is beautiful name and I know he was beautiful too.

Maybe once when all these first without our babies are passed, will be little easier.

January 19th ten years ago was the day we brought Buddy home. I've just looked at the paper, under "owner" stays my name. Ten years later, Buddy is the owner of my heart forever, with me in spirit, always in my thoughts.

Love you my Buddy.
Your mama


----------



## hotel4dogs

He sure was adorable! 
I feel and share your pain. Sending hugs.


----------



## Karen519

*Buddy*

Buddy was so adorable. I share your pain, too!!


----------



## PrincessDi

Its so hard I know! I'm so very sorry!


----------



## Nath

Sending hugs. I have been crying off and on a bit today.


----------



## ChoppersMOM

Just had the heart to read through other threads on this topic... Tomorrow is 2 months since I lost my Chopper. It was just he and I alone and I couldn't go on without him. I got very sick with the flu last week and I cried and cried as I couldnt get off of the couch. I knew he'd have been right there with his big head on my lap but he wasn't and it was terrible. I went and got myself another love bug "Boomer". It's helping to ease some of the pain, not all. I sympathize with you as I can see it's not something that will go away anytime soon, if ever. Bless your heart. It has been the most trying thing I have been through, and God knows that people would say "No way", but I'd do everything else 10x's over just to have my big lug back! Missing your beautiful Buddy with you!


----------



## Karen519

*Reply*

Buddy's Mom Forever: Our Bridge Babies will "always," be with us. I am so very sorry about Buddy.
Choppers Mom: I am so very sorry you were ill, but I'm sure that Chopper is very glad that you have Boomer watching over you now.


----------



## newlife64

I know your pain, I too have been there. They quickly become part of us and steal our hearts. The memories they leave behind are the sweetest one's. We now have furry guardian angels! Until the day we see them again, all we can do is remember all the special love we shared with them. Always unconditional, always true, always in our hearts!


----------



## Buddysmyheart

Buddy's mom forever,

My heart goes out to you...you have been so supportive of me, and I sincerely appreciate it. This just has to get easier as time goes by, it hurts so much, I know. Praying for healing, for all of us.


----------



## cgriffin

I am sorry for your loss Buddy'smomforever. I have been there twice with my two previous goldens, taken far too early. The pain never really fully goes away but it becomes more tolerable. 
Hold on to the good memories you shared, that is what helped me and still helps me when I think about my passed on furbabies. I know they are always with me in my heart! Buddy is always with you!


----------



## Debles

Losing our beloved goldens is so heartbreaking but it helps so much to have each other . The support of this group when I lost Selka has gotten me through.They are all waiting for us at The Bridge.


----------



## dborgers

I was just thinking about Buddy. Wanted you to know ....


----------



## Joanne & Asia

I am so sorry. Buddy sounded like he was a wonderful dog. The pain can be so raw at times. It is wonderful that we can all be together to help each other through. This forum is amazing.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Today marks 9 months my Buddy left me. He did not even want to go for a walk without me. But 9 months ago he left without me. I had to let him go. I miss him so much. Hard day today.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Buddy's mom, I'm sorry you're having such a sad, hard day. Just when you think you're learning to live with the idea that your beloved boy isn't with you in the flesh anymore, some little thing sets you up for the tears to begin all over. You will eventually get used to the idea, and you'll learn to live with it, but you'll never stop missing Buddy. He's by your side, even if you can't run your hand over his soft coat. I hope tomorrow's a better day....


----------



## Princess Holly

Buddy's mom, I hope that the good memories will help you get through today. He was a beautiful boy! This coming Tuesday will be a month since I had to say goodbye to my best friend Holly. Not a day goes by that I don't think about her. Like Finn's Fan just when you feel like you are going to be okay something sets you off. I just can't shake the feelings, things just aren't the same. I saw you wrote on my thread and I've been meaning to write back. I like to believe that they are with us, it helps make the hard days a easier.


----------



## HolDaisy

Buddy's Mom, we are thinking of you on this very sad day. We know how you are feeling, it's nearly been 6 weeks now since Daisy went and it just doesn't get better, it's still the same  so know how much you're missing your special boy.

Buddy is watching over you and I'm sure he'll let you know in his own way that he's around.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I'm so sorry. ((((((((((hugs)))))))))))

Buddy is alive in your heart.


----------



## dborgers

Buddy's Mom

My first golden was named Buddy. He was a stray. His eyes were swollen shut. He was pulling a stake on the end of a chain. Like yours, he was my best friend for 11 years. I was as devastated as you are now when he passed and thought I could never love another dog like Buddy. Although I thought this true at the time it didn't turn out that way.

After Buddy died I adopted 2 senior goldens and gave them love and care. It helped me to begin to heal. They needed me and I needed them too. And, as you know, I've had Andy for nearly 10 years now and I love him with all of my heart. 

I hope you will consider giving another golden retriever who needs you the love you have to offer and the kind of life you can offer. He or she will never replace Buddy, but you will love him or her just as much. Adopt a rescue dog. There's one right now who needs you so badly. Who would be so grateful for the love and friendship you have to offer. Buddy would want you to be happy. I hope you will think about it. In the meantime know we're thinking of you.


----------



## newlife64

With all the pain you're in, you came to my threads and comforted me. You are truly a wonderful person. Thank you for all you did! Your daily posts really helped me. You Buddy was a beautifil baby! May he run free with all the golden angels and may they all be there when our time comes!


----------



## newlife64

momtoMax said:


> This is just beautiful. You were blessed to have such a good and loyal friend and he was blessed to have someone love him as deeply as you did. Have you seen Harold and Maude? I think it's wonderful that you opened your heart to love him that much - but as Maude says, "Go and love some more." Your next best friend will be luckier to have you for having Buddy in your life. It sounds like he rescued you - perhaps, you should return the favor someday in his honor. When you look into the eyes of your next best buddy, you'll both know it. I hope you find the strength and peace to find a second love and friend. Hugs to you.


The pistures of him in the pool remind me of my Dakota and Casey! My neighbors son would always swim with Dakota and Casey.


----------



## PrincessDi

I have no idea why I didn't see your post about this difficult milestone, until now. I know that your Buddy is so proud of his Mommy! She always reaches out of her pain to comfort others in their time of need. I know that I've seen you write that Buddy made you a better person. You certainly are an amazing, comforting and compassionate lady that helps so many!


----------



## Buddysmyheart

Buddy's mom, Thinking of you and both of our "Buddy's". I just know that our Buddy's are friends at the Rainbow Bridge, and someday when it's our "time" we'll see them "running fast and strong" (like your quote) to greet us!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thank you all for your kind words. I am really having a hard time last couple days, missing my Buddy so much. I can not stop thinking how happy we were last year at this time, going for walks and just being next to each other. Looking at the snow in the backyard and not seeing my Buddy playing there hurts a lot. I am getting better at work, but coming back home is something I am not looking forward to at all. 

If I just could give you one more hug, a gentle kiss on the top of your nose, take a look into your eyes, hold your paw in my hand,... 
Love you and miss you so much.

_Goldens take your heart, and cherish it … _
_they walk with it, and sleep with it, _
_and they will never let it out of their sight …_
_and when it’s their time, they will take a little piece of it with them to remember you by ..._
_And leave a piece for you to remember them by … _

_Author unknown_


----------



## PrincessDi

So sorry that it has been especially painful this past week. Honestly, understand what you're feeling. Have been having similar thoughts. Last year at this time, had no idea that in a few months, we would loose our girl. Have you had any dreams of Buddy since you lost him? I've had 2 dreams of Di. We were hugging and kissing. Definitely not the same thing, but it felt so real. Sending thoughts and prayers that your Buddy will visit you.


----------



## Nugget

I feel your pain  I went through this gonna be 4 yrs in July when I lost my 13yr old oversized Sheltie it was the toughest event until this day I miss my buddy he was right by my side when I was younger in the middle of my cousins and I my little shadow. Feel free to talk with us on here because everyone has been in your situation and know what your going through.


----------



## elly

Your post is so beautiful. So full of love and bursting with emotion and the devotion you both so obviously shared. I am so sorry for your loss, even though time has passed I know time is a slow healer and that loss always remains huge and our best friends remain a missing piece of our day each day. 
I hope some of the beautiful memories you shared help to turn some tears into small smiles now or in the near future, we are so priviledged to have such special dogs and share such precious times.
Sending thoughts and love to you and hoping your precious Buddy and my darling Cracker have found each other and are running and playing together pain and trouble free  x


----------



## 2golddogs

Your posts are so beautiful and such a wonderful tribute to sweet Buddy. These dogs are so very special and when it comes time to say goodbye, a piece of us definitely goes with them. There are days I wish I could hold Kosmos' face in my hands and look into those warm, brown eyes and kiss the tip of his nose. I still cry a little every day that I think of my sweet boy. I am starting to see some of Kosmo in my little Cooper. Especially the happy dance for his meals. Each of my goldens has shown me how to open my heart to the love and companionship of another. Each has shown me love in their own special way. I am hoping the same for you one day.


----------



## Karen519

*Buddy's Mom Forever*

Buddy's Mom Forever

I am so very sorry for all of the pain. My heart goes out to you.
I know Buddy is 'WITH," you every step of the way and he wants
you to be happy.


----------



## Stumpjumper

Aww so sad, my boy is 12 and I'm so afraid of the day he leaves us. I know they are just like another child and the loss is tremendous. I hope you can find the solace in a new puppy and the joy it will bring back to your life.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Stumpjumper said:


> I know they are just like another child and the loss is tremendous. I hope you can find the solace in a new puppy and the joy it will bring back to your life.


So true what you said, the loss is tremendous even after 9 months. For now this loss is all what I can think about and that feeling of missing him so much is with me every day. Every step I make I turn back I hope to see my Buddy coming after me. Maybe when I am ready enough to bring another puppy in my thoughts, I will be able to open my heart. My Buddy was my heart dog and will always stay in my heart. Those beautiful hazelnut eyes filled with love and joy, when they looked at me, it was like sun ray going straight to my heart and melting it.


----------



## T-Joy

Hello dear,
Buddy wants you to be HAPPY don't forget it. When you are happy , he is happy!
He lived, he made your life wonderful and full of inconditionnele love, joy and happiness...he changed you forever. You are not any more the same person. you are richer for his Love. He tried to teach you the rouls of the Life game.
One day, that only God knows the reason, he had to go...he is sorry for that but he simply had to go. 
He wants to shine not only in your heart but in your eyes again bringing you love, joy and happiness. Give hime a chance! He will be the happiest bridge baby in the sky. Don't you see him smiling at you right now as he is begging you: please mom don't worry, be happy, I am always with you, all you have to do is to open your heart again? I am sure that you do. You are a brave woman.

Love and blessings
Tania, Boba and Joy


----------



## Mausann

I sure do know how you feel, but I would like to share my heart with another. We had a Brittany Spaniel/Lab, named Cocoa, she was a beautiful dog and a joy - she started having seizures when she was 2 yrs old and they were very bad. The tests all came back no reason just grad mal seizures. She had to have her pheno upped all the time and when she was just five years old we had to let her go. Our next dog was a black lab, just beautiful, named Gracie, and a real joy. We had her from 6 wks old to 16 yrs. It was just as hard to see her go, but she was quite healthy all of her life. She was just tired and couldn't get around any more. We then got Billie Jean, our first golden, from a rescue at 4yrs old and she was a true gem and we loved her so much. I think we had more time to spend with her at this time in our life and she was SPOILED. She was her Pop's girl. She got cancer and was gone in two months. I think I would like to give my heart to another, because I do believe that is what they would want us to do. There are so many dogs out there, not only Goldens, that need a good and forever home. We are thinking about it, but we haven't done anything about it yet. Thanks for letting me tell you how I feel.


----------



## PrincessDi

I definitely second T-Joy!! Your Buddy made you such an amazingly loving and compassionate person. He gave you the wisdom to comfort so many of us here on the forum! You have so much love to give. Sending thoughts and prayers to comfort your aching heart.



T-Joy said:


> Hello dear,
> Buddy wants you to be HAPPY don't forget it. When you are happy , he is happy!
> He lived, he made your life wonderful and full of inconditionnele love, joy and happiness...he changed you forever. You are not any more the same person. you are richer for his Love. He tried to teach you the rouls of the Life game.
> One day, that only God knows the reason, he had to go...he is sorry for that but he simply had to go.
> He wants to shine not only in your heart but in your eyes again bringing you love, joy and happiness. Give hime a chance! He will be the happiest bridge baby in the sky. Don't you see him smiling at you right now as he is begging you: please mom don't worry, be happy, I am always with you, all you have to do is to open your heart again? I am sure that you do. You are a brave woman.
> 
> Love and blessings
> Tania, Boba and Joy


----------



## Buddysmyheart

Hi Buddy's Mom, Thinking of you today. My Mom-in-Law faces some serious health issues, but I am comforted knowing Buddy is around me, showing love and concern. What I have experienced the past 2 weeks confirms this for me. You know your Buddy is there for you too. They are here for us, and someday we will go to meet them. When my own Mother passed, she had a smile on her face, and our Pastor said he believes it's because she saw someone she loved. I know my loved ones were there for Buddy too. Hugs for you, and all of us!


----------



## 2GoldenGirlies

Buddy's Mom, 
Reading this and it brings tears to my eyes. What a wonderful story of his life and how he so won you over. Though it's almost been a year since he departed, like family, he will always remain in your heart.
Can I ask what happened? My younger Golden, Bailey has something scarey going on with her shoulder and our vet has just started process of diagnosing. So far, they are looking at some form of 'fibrous cancer.' We own her mama, bred her 6 yrs ago and kept my favorite puppy, Bailey. I'm sick with fear that vet's thoughts will be confirmed.
Thank you again for your sweet golden tale (tail)
Cynthia


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Tomorrow, March 15th, turns sad 10 months since you were gone. How I can say it does not hurt to come back home and there is no Buddy running from the window to the door waiting for me to come in, making that cute noise of joy "mommy is back". Driving by last patches of snow and remembering how you would find them and have a last roll of the season. Walking down our everyday paths was disaster without you, finding new ones is even worse, feel like I betrayed you. How I can say it does not hurt not seeing you around, when a bag of life becomes very heavy to carry?

My sweet Buddy I love you and miss you forever.

It still hurts my friends, it still hurts a lot.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I truly understand and share your heartbreak. Sending hugs your way.


----------



## flykelley

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Tomorrow, March 15th, turns sad 10 months since you were gone. How I can say it does not hurt to come back home and there is no Buddy running from the window to the door waiting for me to come in, making that cute noise of joy "mommy is back". Driving by last patches of snow and remembering how you would find them and have a last roll of the season. Walking down our everyday paths was disaster without you, finding new ones is even worse, feel like I betrayed you. How I can say it does not hurt not seeing you around, when a bag of life becomes very heavy to carry?
> 
> My sweet Buddy I love you and miss you forever.
> 
> It still hurts my friends, it still hurts a lot.


Buddys Mom
All of us here have you in our thoughts and prayers. I know how hard it is to lose a heart dog. I miss Katie everyday and still have tears when I think of her. Just need to open our hearts to a new Golden. I have been looking but haven't found the one yet. Not sure the pain will ever go away but we need to try to open our hearts to love again. I know how you feel about all of the memories when you walk or when they did crazy things. Keep a open mind and know Buddy would want you to be happy and have another Golden.


Mike


----------



## coppers-mom

It still hurts my friends said:


> I know how much it hurts and will keep you in my thoughts and prayers for an easing of your grief.


----------



## goldensmum

I'm not sure we ever get over the pain and sense of loss that we feel - we do get a bit better at coping with it. When we lost our first golden Kelly I said no more, but when I couldn;t even go into the house, hubby bless him, took matters into his own hands and we went out one Sunday and came home with Ginny. Yes the pain and loss was still there but I now had something else to focus on, I had a reason to get up in the morning, and I remember like it was yesterday how many times when she and I were alone I would hold her and cry my heart out to her as I told her about Kelly.




"Mom, please don't mourn for me
I'm still here, though you don't see.
I'm right by your side each night and day
and within your heart I long to stay.​ 
My body is gone but I'm always near.
I'm everything you feel, see or hear.
My spirit is free, but I'll never depart
as long as you keep me alive in your heart.​ 
I'll never wander out of your sight-
I'm the brightest star on a summer night.
I'll never be beyond your reach-
I'm the warm moist sand when you're at the beach.​ 
I'm the colourful leaves when fall comes around
and the pure white snow that blankets the ground.
I'm the beautiful flowers of which you're so fond,
The clear cool water in a quiet pond.​ 
I'm the first bright blossom you'll see in the spring,
The first warm raindrop that April will bring.
I'm the first ray of light when the sun starts to shine,
and you'll see that the face in the moon is mine.​ 
When you start thinking there's no one to love you,
you can talk to me through the Lord above you.
I'll whisper my answer through the leaves on the trees,
and you'll feel my presence in the soft summer breeze.​ 
I'm the hot salty tears that flow when you weep
and the beautiful dreams that come while you sleep.
I'm the smile you see on a baby's face.
Just look for me, Mom, I'm everyplace!"​

You will be able to open your heart again, possibly when you least expect it, and I wish there were some magic words that would help take your pain away but there aren;t, except to say that you are in my thoughts


----------



## Mausann

Hi You are in my thoughts today, I know how it hurts, we miss Billie Jean so much. It will be 1 yr on Apr 21st for us. I am sure they want us to be happy to love another pet, golden or whatever we decide to get. Please take care we are all thinking about you and Buddy!!!


----------



## HolDaisy

goldensmum said:


> I'm not sure we ever get over the pain and sense of loss that we feel - we do get a bit better at coping with it. When we lost our first golden Kelly I said no more, but when I couldn;t even go into the house, hubby bless him, took matters into his own hands and we went out one Sunday and came home with Ginny. Yes the pain and loss was still there but I now had something else to focus on, I had a reason to get up in the morning, and I remember like it was yesterday how many times when she and I were alone I would hold her and cry my heart out to her as I told her about Kelly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Mom, please don't mourn for me
> I'm still here, though you don't see.
> I'm right by your side each night and day
> and within your heart I long to stay.​
> My body is gone but I'm always near.
> I'm everything you feel, see or hear.
> My spirit is free, but I'll never depart
> as long as you keep me alive in your heart.​
> I'll never wander out of your sight-
> I'm the brightest star on a summer night.
> I'll never be beyond your reach-
> I'm the warm moist sand when you're at the beach.​
> I'm the colourful leaves when fall comes around
> and the pure white snow that blankets the ground.
> I'm the beautiful flowers of which you're so fond,
> The clear cool water in a quiet pond.​
> I'm the first bright blossom you'll see in the spring,
> The first warm raindrop that April will bring.
> I'm the first ray of light when the sun starts to shine,
> and you'll see that the face in the moon is mine.​
> When you start thinking there's no one to love you,
> you can talk to me through the Lord above you.
> I'll whisper my answer through the leaves on the trees,
> and you'll feel my presence in the soft summer breeze.​
> I'm the hot salty tears that flow when you weep
> and the beautiful dreams that come while you sleep.
> I'm the smile you see on a baby's face.
> Just look for me, Mom, I'm everyplace!"​
> 
> You will be able to open your heart again, possibly when you least expect it, and I wish there were some magic words that would help take your pain away but there aren;t, except to say that you are in my thoughts


That poem is just beautiful goldensmum.

Buddy's mom...hope you're doing okay, I know how much you're missing Buddy everyday  we miss Daisy exactly the same, it's just horrible without her here...10 weeks today she's been gone and the pain has not got any less at all. People keep saying 'when are you getting another one' but we can't even begin to think of getting another goldie that would be in Daisy's house where she should be. Try and stay strong and think of all the wonderful memories you have of him, he's looking out for you, I just know he is


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Buddy's Mom,

This post is so hard for me to read because I know of the pain that awaits, hopefully later not any sooner. I try not to get upset at all and stay positive, but I definitely let Chance enjoy every minute I can with him when we are together. I can't imagine the pain you still feel. I hate having talks with Chance and telling him to make sure he lets me know when enough is enough. So far as you've read he is doing great. It has been a few setbacks but when he is 100% like he is today, I can't help to know I am doing everything I can for him and me. I try not to read too many rainbow bridge stories because it really scares me and I know I'll never be ready to let go. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your grieving as I know it can't be easy at all. Chance is my best friend and I can't imagine my life without him. He keeps me positive with smiles and entertainment


----------



## jude

i am so sorry. i wept as i read your story and felt your pain. It is intolerable to lose someone you love. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Buddy's mom forever said:


> ...How I can say it does not hurt not seeing you around, when a bag of life becomes very heavy to carry?
> 
> My sweet Buddy I love you and miss you forever.
> 
> It still hurts my friends, it still hurts a lot.


Grief is part of love and it's clear that you love Buddy dearly.

I often find comfort in this piece by playwright Eugene O'Neill: The Last Will and Testament of Silverdene Emblem O'Neill.

I think Buddy would echo these passages: "I ask my Master and Mistress to remember me always, but not to grieve for me too long. In my life I have tried to be a comfort to them in time of sorrow, and a reason for added joy in their happiness. It is painful for me to think that even in death I should cause them pain...One last request I earnestly make. I have heard my Mistress say, 'When Blemie dies we must never have another dog. I love him so much I could never love another one.' Now I would ask her, for love of me, to have another. It would be a poor tribute to my memory never to have a dog again...One last word of farewell, Dear Master and Mistress. Whenever you visit my grave, say to yourselves with regret but also with happiness in your hearts at the remembrance of my long happy life with you: 'Here lies one who loved us and whom we loved.' No matter how deep my sleep I shall hear you, and not all the power of death can keep my spirit from wagging a grateful tail."

Peace be with you.
Lucy


----------



## Debles

I empathize so much with how you feel. I miss Selka the same. I don't cry everyday anymore but if I think about him much or look at his picture, tears come. This week coming is bad, his birthday is Thursday the 29th.


----------



## caseypooh

Buddy's mom, you will be his mom forever. Tears are just flowing for you and the rest of us right now. These poems and readings just say and mean so much. Hugs to you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thank you all so much. It feels good to be among those who understand that after so much time the pain still could be raw at the moments. And in your heart there is that place kept for someone who will not came back, but that spot still can not be taken. There will be the other dogs and new bonds to be made, but sudden familiar bark, or golden shadow in a sunset, first snow in the winter will take you back in the past and you will remember and actually realize you have never forgotten those special ones.

Miss you my Buddy and love you forever.


----------



## GoldensGirl

I have to share something with you, as you wonder whether there is acceptance for mourning for "so long." My beloved Sabrina died more than six years ago, but tears still come whenever I think of her...nearly every day. If I think of our last few days together, I will weep like a brokenhearted child. Before her, there was my Jenny, a German Shepherd mix that I rescued from the pound and nursed through distemper. She died of a stroke at 16+ and I still tear up when I think of her. That's not to mention Charlie, my King of Cuddles and Cookie Monster, who claimed his wings last July and whose last days still leave me gasping for breath when I think of them.

They teach us many things and make us better human beings. How could we not miss them and mourn them? I doubt that I'm alone in thinking that I like you better because you grieve the loss of a furry friend.

Just had to get it said...can't see for tears.

Big hugs to you,
Lucy


----------



## cgriffin

I still think and cry about my furbabies that have passed on. Time makes the loss a bit easier, but the memories are there and will be in my heart forever. 
Buddy's mom forever, we do understand your loss and grieve along with you.


----------



## Karen519

*I love this*

I* absolutely love what Goldensgirl said and I couldn't agree more!! We love them all!*



GoldensGirl said:


> I have to share something with you, as you wonder whether there is acceptance for mourning for "so long." My beloved Sabrina died more than six years ago, but tears still come whenever I think of her...nearly every day. If I think of our last few days together, I will weep like a brokenhearted child. Before her, there was my Jenny, a German Shepherd mix that I rescued from the pound and nursed through distemper. She died of a stroke at 16+ and I still tear up when I think of her. That's not to mention Charlie, my King of Cuddles and Cookie Monster, who claimed his wings last July and whose last days still leave me gasping for breath when I think of them.
> 
> They teach us many things and make us better human beings. How could we not miss them and mourn them? I doubt that I'm alone in thinking that I like you better because you grieve the loss of a furry friend.
> 
> Just had to get it said...can't see for tears.
> 
> Big hugs to you,
> Lucy


----------



## Buddysmyheart

Today, April 5th, 29 years ago, my family lost our first Golden, Brandy. She was the first dog I ever had. She was just 1 month short of 10 years old. (brain cancer) It was the first time I ever experienced that kind of pain. I had lost relatives before; but they were older, and had lived their lives. She was a beautiful girl, the daughter of our cousin's dog, Sandy. When she passed, I knew I would always have to have Goldens in my life. Since her I have had Duke (a rescue), 13 years old (passed in 1993); and our Buddy (12-1/2) who passed in November 11'. I miss them all terribly. After we get through my Mother-in-law's health issues, and when the time is right, we may consider another Golden to love. I was blessed with 3 wonderful dogs in my life. I hope I get another chance to experience that.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Buddysmyheart said:


> Today, April 5th, 29 years ago, my family lost our first Golden, Brandy. She was the first dog I ever had. She was just 1 month short of 10 years old. (brain cancer) It was the first time I ever experienced that kind of pain. I had lost relatives before; but they were older, and had lived their lives. She was a beautiful girl, the daughter of our cousin's dog, Sandy. When she passed, I knew I would always have to have Goldens in my life. Since her I have had Duke (a rescue), 13 years old (passed in 1993); and our Buddy (12-1/2) who passed in November 11'. I miss them all terribly. After we get through my Mother-in-law's health issues, and when the time is right, we may consider another Golden to love. I was blessed with 3 wonderful dogs in my life. I hope I get another chance to experience that.


How amazing it is so many years later, you still remember the love and pain and how beautiful your Brandy girl was. We are so blessed we had them in our loves. Hugs to you on this sad anniversary day. And yes, we will "dig" for the gold again.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*My life without my Buddy*

Eleven months ago today was Sunday. The most sad day in my life. Since then I don't like Sundays, they do not bring me a peace and relax like Sundays suppose to. They remind me on my life without my Buddy. I just went back and read all yours beautiful posts, reaching for comfort one more time like I did so many times in these 10 months I am here. Tears are just rolling down.
The worst part is knowing that I’m never going to see him with my eyes again. Or give him a hug like I used to. But I learnt that nothing we love ever goes away forever. We keep it alive by remembering it. And that’s what I’ll be doing with my Buddy, at least until I learn something more. Like I learnt I can see him with my eyes closed. Like I learnt I can feel him with my heart as it is still full of love for him.

I love you and still miss you so much, my Buddy.


----------



## OutWest

So, so sorry you lost Buddy. He probably wouldnt want you to suffer so greatly. Take care of yourself.


----------



## HolDaisy

Hope that you have been managing okay today  it must be such a very sad day for you being 11 months without your best friend.

Outwest is right, Buddy wouldn't want you suffering, he would want you to be happy again. You gave him such a wonderful life and he knows how much you loved him. Will light a candle in Buddy's memory. Daisy is looking after him for you and I just know that they'll be best friends by now! Take care


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*I miss you and love you, so, so much*

My dearest Buddy,

Today is the second to last of the first ones without you. Very, very hard one. I woke up crying and cant stop. Tears are just rolling down. You know my first and the biggest wish is to be with you again. I hope it is going to be granted one day. But there is second wish. Please ask God to help a little puppy Lexi to have successful surgery and be returned to her mom who loves her so much. 

I miss you and love you more than words can say.

Your mom forever
(rodila Vejinka)


----------



## VickiR

I'm so sorry.
I know so well how you are feeling.
Try to do something nice for yourself today.


----------



## PrincessDi

I was thinking about you this morning, cause I knew what a difficult and painful milestone this day brings for you. I'm so sorry for your heartache! I know that Buddy is sending his love and prayers to get you through this hard milestone. Max and I are sending prayers for strength to see you through as well!


----------



## Karen519

*Buddy*

Buddy's Mom Forever

Our beloved dogs will live on in our hearts forever, and I just know in my heart we will see them, again, at the Rainbow Bridge. Thinking of you today and praying for you. Buddy WOULD WANT YOU TO BE HAPPY!!

Praying to the little puppy, Lexi, too!


----------



## Karin Wise

I am so sorry you heart is so full of pain remembering your Buddy... Prayers going your way to ease this... Take Care... RIP Bud...


----------



## cgriffin

I am so sorry you are having one of those bad days and times again. I know, I have been there. 
Sending you a big cyber hug!


----------



## *Laura*

You wrote me a beautiful post the other day and it warmed my heart....the same goes for you.... Your Buddy is watching over you and loves you very much...and you will see him again one day.


----------



## Buddysmyheart

Buddy's mom, I'm so sorry for this difficult day. I truly know just how you feel. I have days that are awful too. It's not only an emotional, but physical pain we feel because they're not here any longer. I mentioned to you last week that we were going up to our cabin for a few days. Well, we went and the first thing we did was walk down to the area near the lake where our Buddy is buried. (his special mossy area he loved rolling around in). We had buried him there a few days after Thanksgiving, and not many summer people were left at that time. This past weekend most of our neighbors were already there, and as we stood there they all walked over. ( Buddy's fur friends Chief, Duke, Dusty, CJ, Violet and Gia too!) With tears in our eyes, they all wanted to say their goodbye's to Buddy. Buddy was well loved by everyone, always tail wagging, smiling and greeting everyone as they arrived at the lake. We were so touched by this, and comforted knowing Buddy will always be remembered by his friends, who knew his funny face, fishing ability, and his zest for life. I am always reminded how important it is for friends to remember our loved ones. We will always remember YOUR Buddy too. How much he was and IS loved, and how he certainly is loved at the Bridge. Thinking of you and sending hugs and love your way!


----------



## Dallas Gold

It's so hard--sending you prayers and comforting thoughts, hoping Buddy sends you warm memories to dry your tears. HUGS....


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Today is my birthday. Last year my Buddy was sick and I was sick on my birthday too. I was crashed and exhausted from taking care of him, so I had to go to bed just to rest for awhile. It was the last time my Buddy came to the bedroom on his own, to lay down next to my bed and watch me sleep. And 12 days after that he was gone, he left me. I got birthday card today from my husband and daughter and there was my Buddy's name signed on the card too. My birthdays will never be the same.


----------



## mybuddy

Hi V

Sorry you are feeling low today. Just wanted you to know I am thinking of you.

Email me anytime. Always here to listen :--heart:

Hugs


----------



## Buddysmyheart

Oh Buddy's mom! I hope you will allow Buddy's love to come to you today and wish you a Happy Birthday. My heart aches for the pain you're in, I know how hard it is. Buddy would want you to be happy again, that's what they were all about, right? Someday, all of our birthday celebrations will be spent together with them again. Hugs on your Birthday!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Today is my birthday. Last year my Buddy was sick and I was sick on my birthday too. I was crashed and exhausted from taking care of him, so I had to go to bed just to rest for awhile. It was the last time my Buddy came to the bedroom on his own, to lay down next to my bed and watch me sleep. And 12 days after that he was gone, he left me. I got birthday card today from my husband and daughter and there was my Buddy's name signed on the card too. My birthdays will never be the same.


I know exactly what you mean about birthdays never being the same. Barkley and I shared the same birthday, which we found out after we adopted him and got his original microchip transferred to us. That first birthday after he left us was so hard, because he left us 30 days before....I told my husband I wanted a mellow day to just reflect on him and that's what we did. My second birthday without Barkley is fast approaching. I'll ALWAYS remember him on my birthday--bittersweet memories. 

Even though I know how sad you are, I'm sending you Birthday Wishes. I hope Buddy visits you in your dreams tonight and brings you a happy memory or two. HUGS.


----------



## HolDaisy

Buddysmom,
I'm so sorry you've had a bad couple of days  I know exactly how you're feeling. We desperately keep trying to remember all the funny little things Daisy did, but these happy thoughts are just followed by sadness and emptiness without her. I know how much you miss your beautiful Buddy and how difficult you're finding it without him. How I wish we could just see them one more time to tell them how much we love them!

Happy birthday - I really hope that Buddy sends you a sign to let you know he's watching over you and your family. He loved you so much and would want you to be happy, take care and remember that we're all here for you


----------



## gold4me

Happy Birthday Velinka. I hear the hurt in your post so I am sending you hugs. I know what you mean I understand your hurt.


----------



## laprincessa

I'm so sorry, Velinka
I couldn't figure out today why I've been so sad
And then I remembered it's May
My Poppa passed 14 years ago in May
It still hurts like yesterday
Grief doesn't know time - and hearts heal at their own pace
May you find peace, soon


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*A year after, my heart still hurts*

Today, I am having very heavy heart. A year ago today my Buddy left me and went back to his true owner. My Buddy was not mine at the first place, he was just borrowed to me to teach me a lesson. The most important lesson in whole life, lesson of love. My Buddy is not lost, he just went back home and his earthly family missing him so much.

It is a time to tell you the true story of my Buddy. To be honest with you, I started drafting this story in the moments when I was "sober" of sadness and sorrow and able to count my blessings, my Buddy is close to very top on my list, as I knew I gonna be big mess today.

Unlike many of you I did not grow up with dogs, I did not dream of having a dog and I did not want to have a dog in my house. When we moved to Canada I was shocked to see so many people having dogs in their house. Yea, I was one of these mean "it’s just a dog" people big time. Anyway, once we moved here our daughter wanted a dog and I was "no way". Being the only child, daddy's girl, there was no way I could win, they overpowered me and we started search for golden puppy, that's what my girl wanted. I had a lady at work who had five year old golden Buddy and I remember she was so excited for me, but not me. Even first visit to the litter was with an attitude. I know, you think how mean I was, golden puppies are the cutest thing in the world. Yea, they were cute but keep them away from me please. How stupid I was. At that first visit my husband made a mental note of two. Later we were matched with one of these, the other was sent somewhere down south to be a show dog. Years down the road I ask my husband how did he chose Buddy. He said Buddy came to him, he was not too pushy, not too shy he just stood in front of him with look in his eyes "look at me, I am here". Needless to say my husband and daughter were in love with him from day one. I was yea, yea one more choir added to my busy day. To call me "Buddy's mom", do not be rude and offensive, I am the mother to my daughter not to a dog. To move forward, being smart like my Buddy was, he knew it was me that he had to work on. He found his way to have my attention and then to get into my heart. From there, it was a love story. He become my Buddy. We did everything together, he was my shadow, my walking buddy, my talking buddy, my little helper in the kitchen. He was the first one to try some of my cooking, once he eat whole loaf of apple strudel did not leave us a peace. One summer I even flew out of my sandals after my Buddy, when we were meeting and greeting with a group of people and dogs and he saw a dog running next to a guy ridding a bike and decided he could run as fast as this dog.
We made so many memories thru this nine and half years together. We shared the same passion for chocolate, although I did not approve it he sneaked a few peaces so I had to go out and find place where they sell chocolate covered doggy treats. He was there when I battled kidney stones, did not take his eyes of me for 2 days. 
In my Buddy’s honor when I logged in here for the first time, "mybuddy" was taken I decided to log as "Buddy's mom forever".
Buddy was the one and only. He was my heart and soul dog. We had and still have that special connection between us I can’t explain by words but I know many of you will know what I am talking about. We do not get in life what we want, higher power sends us what we need. My Buddy was sent to me by God to change my life and he did it. His leaving left a huge hole in my heart, the part he took with him, to remember me. The rest of my heart is still full of love for him. I miss him dearly, I miss hugging and having him next to me, I miss his smell and look of his beautiful hazelnut eyes. But this shall pass and we will be together again.

Thank you God for trusting and borrowing this special dog to me even for such a short time. Please take good care of my Buddy till I come back home. 

My dearest Buddy I love you and miss you so much.
As always,
Your mom forever


----------



## *Laura*

Buddy's Mom your post is a lovely tribute to your wonderful Buddy. They leave us too soon and we never stop missing them. Enjoy your memories of Buddy today. You will see him again


----------



## HolDaisy

Thank you so much for sharing your story about Buddy. Wow he really was such a special boy how he managed to find his way into your heart. I bet it didn't take very long for him to win you over either with those beautiful loving eyes he had 

That photo is so beautiful and shows how you two were the best of friends, Buddy is safe at the bridge and he is always with you in spirit. Although you can't see him he is around you all the time and watching over you as your special guardian angel. Have lit a candle for Buddy today, take care.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I know this is such a sad anniversary date for you today. I'm sending you hugs and praying that you find comfort in the many happy memories you shared with Buddy. Your user name here is perfect, because you ARE Buddy's Mom Forever, just now he's in your heart and he is is always with you, wherever you go.


----------



## PrincessDi

I'm sitting here sobbing with tears hitting the keyboard. Thanks so much for sharing your love story with Buddy. He sure did wrap his paws around your heart. That picture is precious beyond measure. You can actually feel the bond of love that you two HAVE. That bond will never go away. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers for the strength to get thru this VERY hard and sad day. Hugs to you.


----------



## Mausann

I know this is a very sad day for you. Your story is just beautiful and it made me cry happy tears that you also had Buddy in your life for those years to make you happy and be right beside you. I am sending you hugs today and remember Buddy is looking down on you and he loves everything you did for him. I just love the picture of Buddy next to you looking into your eyes. WHAT A BEAUTIFUL DOG!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Budddy's mom forever, my thoughts and prayers are with you on this sad anniversary.

You were blessed with a very special gift from God, that being able to share your life with Buddy. He made your life richer, fuller, taught you many things about life, and the true meaning of unconditional love. He made you a better person.

He will always be with you, he holds a very special place in your heart, and one day you'll be together again, he's waiting for you. Until then, he's watching over you.


----------



## PrincessDi

Bumping up for Buddy's Mom Forever.............


----------



## Buddysmyheart

Buddy's mom, We can all feel the love you have for Buddy. These Goldens just enrich our lives in so many ways, and yes, they do indeed teach us lessons in love, loyalty, compassion, and the will to keep going. I think we all have such admiration for these wonderful animals, we are truly blessed that they shared our lives. Though most of us will never meet in person, I do believe we'll meet on the "other side", with our beautiful fur babies leading the way. Loving thoughts sent to you and Buddy today!


----------



## dborgers

What a great picture. The love oozes from the screen. Buddy's running at the Bridge, having a wonderful time. He wants you to be happy



> MESSAGE FROM A DOG
> 
> I wanted to help you out, so I checked your messages for you.
> There was one.
> It was from a dog.
> Who said "Tell her I'm on the way, but I don't know when I'll arrive."
> Didn't leave a name - said you haven't whispered it yet.
> It said, "Tell her Buddy sent me. She'll know what I mean."
> And I bet you will.


----------



## flykelley

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Today, I am having very heavy heart. A year ago today my Buddy left me and went back to his true owner. My Buddy was not mine at the first place, he was just borrowed to me to teach me a lesson. The most important lesson in whole life, lesson of love. My Buddy is not lost, he just went back home and his earthly family missing him so much.
> 
> It is a time to tell you the true story of my Buddy. To be honest with you, I started drafting this story in the moments when I was "sober" of sadness and sorrow and able to count my blessings, my Buddy is close to very top on my list, as I knew I gonna be big mess today.
> 
> Unlike many of you I did not grow up with dogs, I did not dream of having a dog and I did not want to have a dog in my house. When we moved to Canada I was shocked to see so many people having dogs in their house. Yea, I was one of these mean "it’s just a dog" people big time. Anyway, once we moved here our daughter wanted a dog and I was "no way". Being the only child, daddy's girl, there was no way I could win, they overpowered me and we started search for golden puppy, that's what my girl wanted. I had a lady at work who had five year old golden Buddy and I remember she was so excited for me, but not me. Even first visit to the litter was with an attitude. I know, you think how mean I was, golden puppies are the cutest thing in the world. Yea, they were cute but keep them away from me please. How stupid I was. At that first visit my husband made a mental note of two. Later we were matched with one of these, the other was sent somewhere down south to be a show dog. Years down the road I ask my husband how did he chose Buddy. He said Buddy came to him, he was not too pushy, not too shy he just stood in front of him with look in his eyes "look at me, I am here". Needless to say my husband and daughter were in love with him from day one. I was yea, yea one more choir added to my busy day. To call me "Buddy's mom", do not be rude and offensive, I am the mother to my daughter not to a dog. To move forward, being smart like my Buddy was, he knew it was me that he had to work on. He found his way to have my attention and then to get into my heart. From there, it was a love story. He become my Buddy. We did everything together, he was my shadow, my walking buddy, my talking buddy, my little helper in the kitchen. He was the first one to try some of my cooking, once he eat whole loaf of apple strudel did not leave us a peace. One summer I even flew out of my sandals after my Buddy, when we were meeting and greeting with a group of people and dogs and he saw a dog running next to a guy ridding a bike and decided he could run as fast as this dog.
> We made so many memories thru this nine and half years together. We shared the same passion for chocolate, although I did not approve it he sneaked a few peaces so I had to go out and find place where they sell chocolate covered doggy treats. He was there when I battled kidney stones, did not take his eyes of me for 2 days.
> In my Buddy’s honor when I logged in here for the first time, "mybuddy" was taken I decided to log as "Buddy's mom forever".
> Buddy was the one and only. He was my heart and soul dog. We had and still have that special connection between us I can’t explain by words but I know many of you will know what I am talking about. We do not get in life what we want, higher power sends us what we need. My Buddy was sent to me by God to change my life and he did it. His leaving left a huge hole in my heart, the part he took with him, to remember me. The rest of my heart is still full of love for him. I miss him dearly, I miss hugging and having him next to me, I miss his smell and look of his beautiful hazelnut eyes. But this shall pass and we will be together again.
> 
> Thank you God for trusting and borrowing this special dog to me even for such a short time. Please take good care of my Buddy till I come back home.
> 
> My dearest Buddy I love you and miss you so much.
> As always,
> Your mom forever


All I can say is wow, through my tears. Buddy was a special boy, we all can see that. Most of us know what you are going through and all we can do is pray for you and be here when you need a place to vent and just talk. I am not looking forward to Oct 24th as I know it will also be a very hard day for me. Hug and prayers on this tough day.

Mike


----------



## MercyMom

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Today, I am having very heavy heart. A year ago today my Buddy left me and went back to his true owner. My Buddy was not mine at the first place, he was just borrowed to me to teach me a lesson. The most important lesson in whole life, lesson of love. My Buddy is not lost, he just went back home and his earthly family missing him so much.
> 
> It is a time to tell you the true story of my Buddy. To be honest with you, I started drafting this story in the moments when I was "sober" of sadness and sorrow and able to count my blessings, my Buddy is close to very top on my list, as I knew I gonna be big mess today.
> 
> Unlike many of you I did not grow up with dogs, I did not dream of having a dog and I did not want to have a dog in my house. When we moved to Canada I was shocked to see so many people having dogs in their house. Yea, I was one of these mean "it’s just a dog" people big time. Anyway, once we moved here our daughter wanted a dog and I was "no way". Being the only child, daddy's girl, there was no way I could win, they overpowered me and we started search for golden puppy, that's what my girl wanted. I had a lady at work who had five year old golden Buddy and I remember she was so excited for me, but not me. Even first visit to the litter was with an attitude. I know, you think how mean I was, golden puppies are the cutest thing in the world. Yea, they were cute but keep them away from me please. How stupid I was. At that first visit my husband made a mental note of two. Later we were matched with one of these, the other was sent somewhere down south to be a show dog. Years down the road I ask my husband how did he chose Buddy. He said Buddy came to him, he was not too pushy, not too shy he just stood in front of him with look in his eyes "look at me, I am here". Needless to say my husband and daughter were in love with him from day one. I was yea, yea one more choir added to my busy day. To call me "Buddy's mom", do not be rude and offensive, I am the mother to my daughter not to a dog. To move forward, being smart like my Buddy was, he knew it was me that he had to work on. He found his way to have my attention and then to get into my heart. From there, it was a love story. He become my Buddy. We did everything together, he was my shadow, my walking buddy, my talking buddy, my little helper in the kitchen. He was the first one to try some of my cooking, once he eat whole loaf of apple strudel did not leave us a peace. One summer I even flew out of my sandals after my Buddy, when we were meeting and greeting with a group of people and dogs and he saw a dog running next to a guy ridding a bike and decided he could run as fast as this dog.
> We made so many memories thru this nine and half years together. We shared the same passion for chocolate, although I did not approve it he sneaked a few peaces so I had to go out and find place where they sell chocolate covered doggy treats. He was there when I battled kidney stones, did not take his eyes of me for 2 days.
> In my Buddy’s honor when I logged in here for the first time, "mybuddy" was taken I decided to log as "Buddy's mom forever".
> Buddy was the one and only. He was my heart and soul dog. We had and still have that special connection between us I can’t explain by words but I know many of you will know what I am talking about. We do not get in life what we want, higher power sends us what we need. My Buddy was sent to me by God to change my life and he did it. His leaving left a huge hole in my heart, the part he took with him, to remember me. The rest of my heart is still full of love for him. I miss him dearly, I miss hugging and having him next to me, I miss his smell and look of his beautiful hazelnut eyes. But this shall pass and we will be together again.
> 
> Thank you God for trusting and borrowing this special dog to me even for such a short time. Please take good care of my Buddy till I come back home.
> 
> My dearest Buddy I love you and miss you so much.
> As always,
> Your mom forever


My dear, I am so sorry you have such a hole in your heart. I know that Buddy was your most cherished friend. You are such a kind soul. Even in the midst of your grief, you still selflessly reach out to others on this forum. I thank you for your kindness and compassion. I am so glad you grew to love goldens. God gives everything to us on loan. What a blessing Buddy must have been to you.


----------



## Laurie

I was just going to head out to take Reno for a walk but thought I better catch up on this thread first.....oh gosh...now I'm taking Reno out with tears streaming down my face. 

What a beautiful tribute to your handsome Buddy. And a wonderful picture of a boy and his mommy!

Reno would like to give you a very special hug today!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thanks to all of you for your posts to this and the other thread, for visitors messages and PMs. I am very grateful for your understanding and support. I am still very emotional of what happened a year ago. Today I am having very hard moments, sadness mixed with feeling of proud that he is my Buddy and I am his mom. 
My dearest Buddy sent me the sign this morning that he is with me today. I still have his nose prints on the bay window in the living room. I have 7 pots of African violets, my favorite pot plants and one of the pots is at bay window where my Buddy used to rest his head. I watered them every Sunday like I did this last Sunday. My Buddy would be always with me at that time, helping on his own way. This morning I wanted to look at his nose prints on the window glass and to my surprise there are two beautiful flowers there, standing tall. There were not there on Sunday. I rushed to check the other pots, no flowers there just in this one pot. My boy sent me these two flowers to tell me he is thinking of me today. 
Thank you my Buddy for your present.


----------



## dborgers

> My boy sent me these two flowers to tell me he is thinking of me today.


I'll bet he did.


----------



## MicheleKC87

That is so sweet and touching. I would never clean those nose prints off. The flowers were definitely from sweet Buddy.

I know you're hurting, but I pray that you continue to heal and remember all the happy times. I lost my childhood golden, Jewel almost 9 years ago, and it does get better. You will always miss Buddy,but one day you will be able to think of him with only happiness that he chose you, and that you were blessed with such an amazing friend.

God bless you and Buddy!




Buddy's mom forever said:


> Thanks to all of you for your posts to this and the other thread, for visitors messages and PMs. I am very grateful for your understanding and support. I am still very emotional of what happened a year ago. Today I am having very hard moments, sadness mixed with feeling of proud that he is my Buddy and I am his mom.
> My dearest Buddy sent me the sign this morning that he is with me today. I still have his nose prints on the bay window in the living room. I have 7 pots of African violets, my favorite pot plants and one of the pots is at bay window where my Buddy used to rest his head. I watered them every Sunday like I did this last Sunday. My Buddy would be always with me at that time, helping on his own way. This morning I wanted to look at his nose prints on the window glass and to my surprise there are two beautiful flowers there, standing tall. There were not there on Sunday. I rushed to check the other pots, no flowers there just in this one pot. My boy sent me these two flowers to tell me he is thinking of me today.
> Thank you my Buddy for your present.


----------



## Dallas Gold

What a beautiful sign your Buddy sent to you. HUGS...


----------



## Karen519

*How Beautiful!!*



Buddy's mom forever said:


> Today, I am having very heavy heart. A year ago today my Buddy left me and went back to his true owner. My Buddy was not mine at the first place, he was just borrowed to me to teach me a lesson. The most important lesson in whole life, lesson of love. My Buddy is not lost, he just went back home and his earthly family missing him so much.
> 
> It is a time to tell you the true story of my Buddy. To be honest with you, I started drafting this story in the moments when I was "sober" of sadness and sorrow and able to count my blessings, my Buddy is close to very top on my list, as I knew I gonna be big mess today.
> 
> Unlike many of you I did not grow up with dogs, I did not dream of having a dog and I did not want to have a dog in my house. When we moved to Canada I was shocked to see so many people having dogs in their house. Yea, I was one of these mean "it’s just a dog" people big time. Anyway, once we moved here our daughter wanted a dog and I was "no way". Being the only child, daddy's girl, there was no way I could win, they overpowered me and we started search for golden puppy, that's what my girl wanted. I had a lady at work who had five year old golden Buddy and I remember she was so excited for me, but not me. Even first visit to the litter was with an attitude. I know, you think how mean I was, golden puppies are the cutest thing in the world. Yea, they were cute but keep them away from me please. How stupid I was. At that first visit my husband made a mental note of two. Later we were matched with one of these, the other was sent somewhere down south to be a show dog. Years down the road I ask my husband how did he chose Buddy. He said Buddy came to him, he was not too pushy, not too shy he just stood in front of him with look in his eyes "look at me, I am here". Needless to say my husband and daughter were in love with him from day one. I was yea, yea one more choir added to my busy day. To call me "Buddy's mom", do not be rude and offensive, I am the mother to my daughter not to a dog. To move forward, being smart like my Buddy was, he knew it was me that he had to work on. He found his way to have my attention and then to get into my heart. From there, it was a love story. He become my Buddy. We did everything together, he was my shadow, my walking buddy, my talking buddy, my little helper in the kitchen. He was the first one to try some of my cooking, once he eat whole loaf of apple strudel did not leave us a peace. One summer I even flew out of my sandals after my Buddy, when we were meeting and greeting with a group of people and dogs and he saw a dog running next to a guy ridding a bike and decided he could run as fast as this dog.
> We made so many memories thru this nine and half years together. We shared the same passion for chocolate, although I did not approve it he sneaked a few peaces so I had to go out and find place where they sell chocolate covered doggy treats. He was there when I battled kidney stones, did not take his eyes of me for 2 days.
> In my Buddy’s honor when I logged in here for the first time, "mybuddy" was taken I decided to log as "Buddy's mom forever".
> Buddy was the one and only. He was my heart and soul dog. We had and still have that special connection between us I can’t explain by words but I know many of you will know what I am talking about. We do not get in life what we want, higher power sends us what we need. My Buddy was sent to me by God to change my life and he did it. His leaving left a huge hole in my heart, the part he took with him, to remember me. The rest of my heart is still full of love for him. I miss him dearly, I miss hugging and having him next to me, I miss his smell and look of his beautiful hazelnut eyes. But this shall pass and we will be together again.
> 
> Thank you God for trusting and borrowing this special dog to me even for such a short time. Please take good care of my Buddy till I come back home.
> 
> My dearest Buddy I love you and miss you so much.
> As always,
> Your mom forever


What a beautiful tribute you wrote for your sweet Buddy. I am sure he is SMILING down at you from the Rainbow Bridge-I have no DOUBT that he sent you the flowers and the nose prints!! Buddy taught you the greatest lesson of all-how to love-he wants you to be happy!

WHAT A BEAUTIFUL picture of you both!!


----------



## goldensrbest

When we lose our heart,and soul dog, it is very hard, many lows, on this journey we are forced to take, i speak to you .as one who knows,i lost spencer,just over two years ago, the best thing for you,and your family would be to go and get another golden to love you,and for you to love, beleive me please,a pup will help to heal your heart, look how much you love buddy, isn't there enough love in your heart to love another, i know there is from your post,buddy would want that for you.


----------



## coppers-mom

Dogs just chose who they love the most adn who is their very special friend.

I'm glad Buddy sent you signs to remind you of his love. I pray you find peace and new love in your life. It is truly the only way to fill the hole they leave behind. A little piece is always missing because they take it with them, but they also leave a great big piece of their heart with us to help us cope.

I joined the forum in a panic over Copper being diagnosed with splenic tumors. Copper's Mom was and is a wonderful name for me. Hugs from one "Mom" missing her boy to another.


----------



## gold4me

Velinka that is a beautiful tribute to Buddy and the picture is very touching. I understand your pain and sadness. I know Buddy is watching over you and wanting you to celebrate the years the two of you shared. It is just one day at a time. Who knows he may direct another little golden into your life.
Take care!


----------



## gold4me

Yes, that was Buddy's way of letting you know he is there and around you all the time. How beautiful! Did you take a picture???





Buddy's mom forever said:


> Thanks to all of you for your posts to this and the other thread, for visitors messages and PMs. I am very grateful for your understanding and support. I am still very emotional of what happened a year ago. Today I am having very hard moments, sadness mixed with feeling of proud that he is my Buddy and I am his mom.
> My dearest Buddy sent me the sign this morning that he is with me today. I still have his nose prints on the bay window in the living room. I have 7 pots of African violets, my favorite pot plants and one of the pots is at bay window where my Buddy used to rest his head. I watered them every Sunday like I did this last Sunday. My Buddy would be always with me at that time, helping on his own way. This morning I wanted to look at his nose prints on the window glass and to my surprise there are two beautiful flowers there, standing tall. There were not there on Sunday. I rushed to check the other pots, no flowers there just in this one pot. My boy sent me these two flowers to tell me he is thinking of me today.
> Thank you my Buddy for your present.


----------



## PrincessDi

Definitely is a sign from Buddy to give you strength on a difficult day! Sending you thoughts and prayers for strength.


----------



## goldencontriever3

What a beautiful sign from your special boy! Please know we are thinking of you today. Hugs


----------



## Finn's Fan

Your beautiful Buddy got his message across by sending you those flowers. He loves you and wants you to be happy. This first anniversary will be the hardest; the sharpness of your pain will dull a bit with each passing year until there are more smiles than tears in your remembrance. He will always hold your heart, but I think there is room in your heart to love another furry friend.


----------



## goldensrbest

God winks,are so great,make us feel conected.


----------



## maggsd

Hello "Buddy's mom forever" 

I'm so sorry I missed this post. Just wanted to tell you through my streaming tears, how moving was your tribute to Buddy.

The picture oozes the love you both shared for each other. Like many others have posted, I hope your memories of Buddy flow freely and give you comfort. It is also so true that in your obvious grief you give of yourself to others, including myself who are deeply grieving. How wonderful that the love you and Buddy shared, has given you this compassion for others.
Whether or not the time will come for you to give some of your immeasurable love to another golden only you will know, but I wish you love & peace.


----------



## MercyMom

Still thinking about you dear Velinka. I know how heavy your heart must still be.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*From the moment I lost you*

Today is a year and two weeks from the moment I lost you. I live some different life. I do not go out very much. The house is my safety zone, I feel like it is your house too. I cant go places where we used to go together, it is still very painful. I cant go new places it is like erasing you from my life. I love life but I appreciate it on new way. I smile more but laugh less. My heart is more mellow and hurts easier. I read a lot searching for the answers. I still miss you and think of you every day. Sometimes I find the poems and quotes that deeply touch me, like this one.

There is only one world, 
the world pressing against you at this minute. 
There is only one minute in which you are alive,
this minute here and now. 
The only way to live is by accepting each minute as an unrepeatable miracle. 

Storm Jameson, Novelist, 1891-1986


My dearest Buddy,
Love you and miss forever.
Your mom


----------



## Flickbix

I'm sorry for your loss. I noticed you had replyed about Dozer, and that Buddy was showing him around and being his brother. That line gave me such a great comfort knowing that another well loved pet was showing around my Dozey-bear as I called him. I am still feeling the pain and crying a lot, I just wanted to let you know that you also are in my thoughts and that your Buddy is being just that, a wonderful buddy to another, and he can't wait to see you again! God bless you in every way!


----------



## cgriffin

I am sorry that you Buddy's mom forever and Flickbix are hurting so much!
My pain has eased and I try to think of the beautiful memories I had with my two previous golden boys. Dark memories will creep in, about sickness, the furbabies final moments and death, but in time, more of the beautiful memories will be prevail and be there for you,too. Please hold on to them! The furbabies will never be forgotten and always have a special place in our hearts! And I believe they do want us to go on and be happy.


----------



## *Laura*

Buddy's mom forever, just like Flickbix, your lovely note on my Madison's thread touched me and your Buddy is watching over you too, every day. You will see him again and until that time enjoy all your sweet memories. Take care and that goes for Flickbix as well. I'm sorry you are both so sad.


----------



## goldencontriever3

I am sure your Buddy is watching over you. I hope all the wonderful memories you hold in your heart bring you some comfort and hopefully a smile each day. You are always in my thoughts and prayers.

Hugs


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*Had really bad dreams*

Just before I woke up this morning I had a really bad dream. It all started nicely like in a dream, my Buddy and I playing at the front yard. Then I turned my back for a second and he run on the street and got hit by a car. I rushed there and lifted him, but could do nothing. My Buddy was dying in my hands for the second time.
Why is that my Buddy? What are you telling me? Why cant I keep you alive at least in my dreams?

Love and miss you my boy.
Your brokenhearted mom


----------



## DERBYBOY7

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Just before I woke up this morning I had a really bad dream. It all started nicely like in a dream, my Buddy and I playing at the front yard. Then I turned my back for a second and he run on the street and got hit by a car. I rushed there and lifted him, but could do nothing. My Buddy was dying in my hands for the second time.
> Why is that my Buddy? What are you telling me? Why cant I keep you alive at least in my dreams?
> 
> Love and miss you my boy.
> Your brokenhearted mom


That stinks....I haven't had dreams about Honey. I'm hoping if i do they are happy ones.


----------



## Buddysmyheart

Velinka, So sorry you're having bad dreams. (It's hard enough without that!!). We were at our cabin for awhile, so have been away from the forum for awhile, and trying to get caught up. I hope so much that you are able to attain some peace. I truly know how you feel, it is so, so hard without them. Sending you love and only good thoughts your way!


----------



## HolDaisy

What a horrible dream that must have been for you  I hope that sometime soon Buddy visits you in your dreams and it's a happy one that brings you some comfort.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*Walking down memory lane*

I took a walk tonight on the path we walked together thousands times. I wanted to step back in time. There are many moments I cannot forget, moments like your run thru the field chasing birds, smiling at me every time I whispered your name, happy greetings the other dogs especially goldens. I still remember every stop we made, your favorite places to sniff I called news stops. I remember how proud I was when people said how beautiful you are. Things are so different, I was walking alone, instead of your leash my hands were busy with kleenex, I could not stop crying. I still need you and miss you. 
Tomorrow is 13 months since you were gone taking a part of my heart and my soul with you. I miss you and love you more than I can say, even more than I can understand.
Looking forward to the day when we will be together again.
Your mom

*Thank you all for your tremendous support and understanding, I do not know where I would be without your help.*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Buddy's mom, my heart aches for you seeing you so sad and lost without your Buddy. He will always be with you, he's watching over you, his spirit lives within your heart and his memories fill your soul. 

My hope for you is that one day soon you will be able to open your heart again to another Golden so that you will again know the love and joy a golden can give you and heal your heart. 

You have so much love to give, life is too short to go through it being unhappy.


----------



## flykelley

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I took a walk tonight on the path we walked together thousands times. I wanted to step back in time. There are many moments I cannot forget, moments like your run thru the field chasing birds, smiling at me every time I whispered your name, happy greetings the other dogs especially goldens. I still remember every stop we made, your favorite places to sniff I called news stops. I remember how proud I was when people said how beautiful you are. Things are so different, I was walking alone, instead of your leash my hands were busy with kleenex, I could not stop crying. I still need you and miss you.
> Tomorrow is 13 months since you were gone taking a part of my heart and my soul with you. I miss you and love you more than I can say, even more than I can understand.
> Looking forward to the day when we will be together again.
> Your mom
> 
> *Thank you all for your tremendous support and understanding, I do not know where I would be without your help.*


Buddysmom
I think we all can say we have been where you are at. Today I will be going up north to our summer house. First trip there since I lost Katie. How she loved to swim in Lake Michigan. I know its going to be a tough weekend even though my other Golden Lilly will be with me. Still looking for that right Golden to choose me to be a dad to. Keep going one day at a time and open your heart to love another Golden. Im not so sure they need us as much as we need them.

Mike


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

flykelley said:


> Buddysmom
> I think we all can say we have been where you are at. Today I will be going up north to our summer house. First trip there since I lost Katie. How she loved to swim in Lake Michigan. I know its going to be a tough weekend even though my other Golden Lilly will be with me. Still looking for that right Golden to choose me to be a dad to. Keep going one day at a time and open your heart to love another Golden. Im not so sure they need us as much as we need them.
> 
> Mike


Mike, I think you are so very right. We had to say goodbye to our 15.5 year old boy almost a year and a half ago. Two weeks later, I adopted a young golden boy from my County Humane Society althought I wasn't really ready to bring another dog into my life. I have a golden girl who was grieving as much as we were and she was slipping away, bringing another dog into our lives and home happened sooner than I really expected or wanted. 

I defintiely know I needed him as much as he need us. Although he could never replace my Old Gold who will forever live in my heart and memories, this young boy helped my heart to heal. He also helped his big sister, she was grieving the loss of her brother so much, it was sad to see what was happening to her. 

Time eases the pain, but it never takes away the loss you feel or the hole it leaves behind.

ETA: I have no regrets about adopting Remy so soon after I lost Taz. He has helped heal my heart more than I could have ever hoped. I now realize how much love and joy he has brought into my life and how much I would have missed if I hadn't.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Velinka, cyber (((HUGS))) to you.


----------



## HolDaisy

Sending hugs to you too. We've found it so difficult walking the routes that we used to go with Daisy. You remember every single little detail dont you of where they used to pause, and where they loved to stop and admire the view. Buddy was with you you know when you were walking, although you couldn't see him...he was walking right beside you on silent paws  Take care, and you'll know when you're ready to open your heart to another golden.


----------



## maggsd

I know from our many conversations we both feel this awful ache in our hearts. Yours for your beautiful Buddy and me for my boys. I feel as though I have walked those paths with you. 

Your kind words are scattered all over thus forum to those in need, I'm sure your immense love for your Buddy gave you this wonderful gift of empathy and kindness. Take care, I'm always thinking of you. x


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*How sad is that?*

A year ago today close to this hour, I posted my first post on the forum in this thread. After close to 3200 posts, today I realized not single advice was given by me. Where did I post so many times? On 17 pages at Bridge section I rarely missed any thread to post and every single one was about me missing my Buddy. It seems like yesterday I cried writing that first post. Not so much change, I am crying again and I still miss my Buddy. Thank you for your support, patient, understanding and taking your time to read my posts.


----------



## Tennyson

BMF,
I feel so sad for you. If you lived closer I would let you borrow Mick. Mick always picks up on sadness and would understand you. But at the same time he would let you know that it's time to close your hurt and open up your heart to another golden. He would let you know that. Probably by drooling on you but he would let you know that.


----------



## *Laura*

BMF.. You say the most comforting things. Don't think that you don't give advise because you have so many comforting words for so many. I'm sorry you are so sad. Will you get another dog? I had a daughter who made this happen for me and it helped so much


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

[/quote]


Tennyson said:


> I feel so sad for you. If you lived closer I would let you borrow Mick. Mick always picks up on sadness and would understand you. But at the same time he would let you know that it's time to close your hurt and open up your heart to another golden. He would let you know that. Probably by drooling on you but he would let you know that.


I would be happy to borrow Mick. The way you describe him I am already in love.





*Laura* said:


> I had a daughter who made this happen for me and it helped so much


I do have a daughter little bit younger than your girl and I can see she is being very cautious to mention Buddy's name afraid she will make me cry. 

There is an upcoming litter not far away but I am so afraid to make that final call.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

I think it's time to make that call!


----------



## maryt

So sorry for your loss. I loss my Golden Retriever, Max 25 years ago and I always have cherished memories. I took my time to grieve him and I just got a Golden 3 days ago and when I look into his eyes, I see why Golden's are so warming too the heart.


----------



## flykelley

I would be happy to borrow Mick. The way you describe him I am already in love.



I do have a daughter little bit younger than your girl and I can see she is being very cautious to mention Buddy's name afraid she will make me cry. 

There is an upcoming litter not far away but I am so afraid to make that final call. [/QUOTE]

Don't be afraid to make that call, Goldens have so much love to give. You need love to help you get through losing Buddy. A little puppy love goes a long way. Sometimes you just have to close your eye's and belive everything will be ok.

Mike


----------



## DERBYBOY7

Its not even two months for me and my family seems to be heading in the direction of a new dog.. I'll use the line everyone has used on me and I'm SURE you've heard it before. Buddy would not want you to be so sad. I know thats over simplified, and a dog is a big undertaking. But at some point you owe it to yourself to feel that joy again.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

DERBYBOY7 said:


> Its not even two months for me and my family seems to be heading in the direction of a new dog.. I'll use the line everyone has used on me and I'm SURE you've heard it before. Buddy would not want you to be so sad. I know thats over simplified, and a dog is a big undertaking. But at some point you owe it to yourself to fell that joy again.


I totally agree, you deserve to be happy, to love and be loved, and enjoy life. 

A new puppy or dog can help heal your heart and ease your pain. 

It does not mean that you will forget the one you lost. Each dog is very special and unique in their own way, they brought something very special to your life. They will remain forever in your heart and you have a lifetime of memories to reflect on. 

I am at peace with my Bridge boy's passing but that does not mean that I don't think about him everyday, miss him, and wish he was still with us-I do. I know he is waiting for me and one day we will be together again.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Please take a leap of faith and make the call. Let's make a pact together to do this this year or early next year.... Ok? If you start the search so will I.:crossfing


----------



## luvbuzz

Make the call.


----------



## Tennyson

I would be happy to borrow Mick. The way you describe him I am already in love.



I do have a daughter little bit younger than your girl and I can see she is being very cautious to mention Buddy's name afraid she will make me cry. 

There is an upcoming litter not far away but I am so afraid to make that final call. [/QUOTE]
OK BMF,
Mick and I walked around the yard this AM and had our breakfast on the patio. Mick gets the fresh squeezed OJ and I get the crap out of a carton. 
I told him about you (I really carry on conversations with him) and he's in complete agreement that you should make THAT call. He thinks all the sadness in your heart for Buddy can be turned in to love with a new furbaby. He thinks all your energy should be happiness once again rather then the constant sadness.
He also thinks that it has to be rough for your young daughter to always be careful what she says around you. That's a big burden for a young girl to carry.
Mick said he'll send you his cell phone to make THAT call.
And that's Mick's AM story and he's sticking to it.


----------



## Brando's Mom

I lost my 13 year old Brando two weeks ago to hemangiosarcoma of the spleen. I am so sad and my house is so empty. I have cried and sobbed daily. But today, I looked on Homeward Bound Golden Retriever Rescue site and saw many more available Goldens needing homes. I think I am almost ready to do it again. No, the new dog won't be Brando -- he was one in a million. But I think I will be lucky again and able to share my life with a wonderful, loving Golden. They are the best! And my grandkids would love to have a new playmate, too. So, when we are ready, (all of us who have lost our best friends), there will be another loving dog waiting for us. The joy I received from Brando far outweighs the grief I am feeling now. I know I will love again and probably soon!


----------



## HolDaisy

Buddy's Mom forever - We are always thinking of you. Since losing Daisy you have given us so much support on here and we are forever grateful of your kindness and understanding. Time doesn't really help much at all does it? 24 weeks today Daisy has been gone and we still feel exactly the same, so know how you're feeling. You have so much kindness and love to give Buddy would want you to pass that on to another dog. Only you will know when and if you are ready though. Stay strong, we're always here for you!
Btw...if there's an upcoming litter close by it could be a little sign to you, I say make the call


----------



## maggsd

Buddy's mom, It makes me so sad to hear your heartbreak. As Holdaisy has said, you have given comfort to many on this forum and she and I are just two.
I know exactly how you feel about the fear of opening your heart to another golden, but you do have so much love. All I can say is that only you that can make that decision, it is a massive one and your heart has to be ready. I know from experience.
My thoughts are with you, I'm always here as many others are for you.


----------



## patrice

Make the call. XOXO Patrice


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thank you all my friends. Special thanks to Mick who kindly offered to send me his cell phone.
I am just afraid that there is nothing left in me to give, my whole heart was given to my Buddy. Is it fair to a puppy? He deserves way better than that.


----------



## rapsonju

i know how you feel i have been through it a few times and it never gets any easier. i feel your pain and reading your post made me cry just remember all the love you gave each other take care xxx


----------



## Dallas Gold

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Thank you all my friends. Special thanks to Mick who kindly offered to send me his cell phone.
> I am just afraid that there is nothing left in me to give, my whole heart was given to my Buddy. Is it fair to a puppy? He deserves way better than that.


I have a sneaky suspicion your heart will expand many times over if/when you bring a new dog home. I know what you are feeling though, and only you know when you are truly ready for the commitment. I'm not sure if there are any rescues, especially Golden ones, near your home, but have you thought about fostering perhaps, just to see how it goes and if it is too upsetting then you can simply return the foster dog to the rescue? As many on this thread mentioned, you've given so much to so many of us when we are hurting or need support, we just want to witness your heart singing again with joy for a dog of your own. HUGS dear Velinka!


----------



## Tennyson

Mick just checked and told me he has 28 minutes left on his cell. :wave:


----------



## GoldensGirl

Buddy's mom forever said:


> ...I am just afraid that there is nothing left in me to give, my whole heart was given to my Buddy. Is it fair to a puppy? He deserves way better than that.


Puppies have a special talent for finding their way into aching hearts. In my experience, they are the best therapists in the world. Getting a puppy would be a fine tribute to Buddy, whose tail would be wagging happily at the thought of your new joy.

Missing my Charlie this week as we approach the anniversary of his death, I know how hard it is to kiss the past goodbye and embrace the present and the future. But that's what our Goldens help us do, with their passionate focus on living fully.

Peace be with you,
Lucy


----------



## Max's Dad

Hello Buddy's mom forever--I am fairly new to the forum, but have seen many of your posts. We had a similar experience with our late Golden, Chewy, and I wanted to encourage your to "make the call" and give yourself another chance to have a Golden in your life.

We had Chewy for more than 14 years. We got her at a pet store, so we believe she was a puppy mill type of dog. She was a very difficult young dog, did things like eat a leather recliner. She was very nervous and high strung. She was never fully housebroken--just when we thought she "got it", she would have an accident. 

But despite these difficulties, we bonded with Chewy, and she with us. She became our companion and friend. Whenever life's problems were there, Chewy was always there to provide comfort.

But, at age 14 and 1/2, time caught up with Chewy. She got cancer and we had to have her put down. One of the hardest thing we ever had to do. Our home was empty without her.

Soon after, I missed having a dog, or more specifically, having a Golden. I decided we had to find one. My wife was reluctant, but went along with me. We found Max at a local breeder. He immediately took to my wife, and we brought him home. He was just under 3 months old. 

Needless to say, Max has made his way into our hearts and home. He is not Chewy, but completely different. We still miss Chewy and think of her often, but Max is great. He very quickly became special to us. We have bonded. Since I am retired, I spend a lot of time with him. (my wife works still.) 

Getting Max when we did was the best thing for us. You must do what is right for you, but I hope you will give another pup a chance to become a part of your life. Not only will you give love, but your new Golden will return the love you give to you.

Here is a photo of Chewy. Pretty big lap dog.


----------



## Karen519

*Buddy's Mom*

Buddy's Mom

I agree wholeheartedly with what Mike said, "Sometimes you just have to take the leap of faith!"

I can tell your heart is BIG enough to always love Buddy and another dog!
Your little girl would be SO HAPPY, TOO!!


----------



## magster

*a reach out to Buddy's Mom*

Thank you so much for writing such a sweet hello to our Molly Jr. family. I just read your posting of your lovely, beautiful tribute to Buddy, and several of the thoughtful, kind responses that you received after you wrote those painful words. You have a wonderful way of expressing yourself, and I so understand everything that you said. My dogs have been my best friends, my teachers, my guides, my buddies, - my life have been so profoundly enriched with each day that I had them in my life. The pain of losing one is unbearable, but I hope that you have found that others that feel keenly your pain and live your same delights share your experiences and know exactly how you feel- hopefully that makes you feel less alone and makes you realize how caring so many, many people in this "community" are, and wish only the very best for you. You obviously have a huge heart.


----------



## HCCWRC

Long time lurker here.
I read your post and it made me sign up.
I miss my buddy Oliver and think of him daily.
Your post made me teary eyed.
See you at Rainbow Bridge


----------



## flykelley

HCCWRC said:


> Long time lurker here.
> I read your post and it made me sign up.
> I miss my buddy Oliver and think of him daily.
> Your post made me teary eyed.
> See you at Rainbow Bridge


Welcome HCCWRC, most of us in this section have been where Buddys mom is. This is a thread that brings tears to most everybody who reads this section. The big thing is we all understand and have been there as well. Its never easy coming to read about any of us that have lost our heart dogs, as most of us loved our goldens more than life itself. Feel free to stop on in and post. So sorry to hear of your lost.

Mike


----------



## HCCWRC

flykelley said:


> Welcome HCCWRC, most of us in this section have been where Buddys mom is. This is a thread that brings tears to most everybody who reads this section. The big thing is we all understand and have been there as well. Its never easy coming to read about any of us that have lost our heart dogs, as most of us loved our goldens more than life itself. Feel free to stop on in and post. So sorry to hear of your lost.
> 
> Mike


Thanks, it was April 27th 2012 but feels like yesterday.
There is a hole in our hearts, I still have his bed in our bedroom and can't get myself to move it. My wife has his blanket and refuses to wash it.

I understand how everyone grieves there own way.
Buddy, Oliver and all our 4 footed friends are missed.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

HCCWRC said:


> Long time lurker here.
> I read your post and it made me sign up.
> I miss my buddy Oliver and think of him daily.
> Your post made me teary eyed.
> See you at Rainbow Bridge





HCCWRC said:


> Thanks, it was April 27th 2012 but feels like yesterday.
> There is a hole in our hearts, I still have his bed in our bedroom and can't get myself to move it. My wife has his blanket and refuses to wash it.
> 
> I understand how everyone grieves there own way.
> Buddy, Oliver and all our 4 footed friends are missed.


 
I am very, very sorry for your loss of dear Oliver. I do understand how much you miss him and how much your heart aches. It is such a huge burning pain you can not stop it. Time does help to some point but will never take away your love and that feeling of sadness and missing. As you can see I lost my Buddy 13 and half months ago and it still feels like yesterday. When ever I walk into the house I still look around at places he would be waiting for me. Some days I can feel his presence so strongly and it is real like pain in my heart. Mornings are hard and bed time too. They were the ones to wake you up and the last ones to say "Good night, I love you, sleep well". That part I kept, but with a heavy heart had to stop saying "See you in the morning". My thoughts are with you and all the others with broken hearts, grieving their loss of loved ones.


----------



## Claire's Friend

In the car was really where I missed my girls most. It had been about 35 years since I ever drove anywhere alone. I had to pull off to the side of the road because I was crying so hard. Sometimes I think that I cling to my grief way more than I should because in my mind I think that's all I have left of them. But then my heart kicks in and I know I will always have the love and the memories. Peace to you my friends.


----------



## HolDaisy

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I am very, very sorry for your loss of dear Oliver. I do understand how much you miss him and how much your heart aches. It is such a huge burning pain you can not stop it. Time does help to some point but will never take away your love and that feeling of sadness and missing. As you can see I lost my Buddy 13 and half months ago and it still feels like yesterday. When ever I walk into the house I still look around at places he would be waiting for me. Some days I can feel his presence so strongly and it is real like pain in my heart. Mornings are hard and bed time too. They were the ones to wake you up and the last ones to say "Good night, I love you, sleep well". That part I kept, but with a heavy heart had to stop saying "See you in the morning". My thoughts are with you and all the others with broken hearts, grieving their loss of loved ones.


BuddysMom - everything you have described is exactly how we feel about Daisy. I also find mornings and night time very difficult. I always put Daisy to bed every night and it's so horrible how our little routines just suddenly have to stop. Try and take comfort when you feel Buddy's presence around you, he's letting you know that he's always with you.


----------



## gold4me

1981 was the first year that I was blessed with my first golden, Zachary. He was from a backyard breeder as I did not know any better but he was amazing. He got me through some of the toughest times of my life and I thought I would die when he went to the bridge. Since that time I have had Jake, Pete, Beau, and Emmy. I have had to suffer through losing each of them. They were all different and each brought a different dynamic to our family. The pain of losing them has been and still is unbearable but the memories of their love, patience, loyalty, and support are indescribable. Now we have our Gambler and I love him with all my heart. He too is different but all of them have that golden speciality. I found that my heart was big enough to have a special place for each of them and I am thankful that I have had all of them in my life. You never think you can love another after losing such special dogs but it is amazing that a new golden knows just the right way to make a new place in your heart. Velinka, I know your heart is big enough to love another golden and I believe Buddy would want you to have that love in your life again.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*I sent an e-mail*

I sent an e-mail to a breeder this morning. My husband wants me to do that, my daughter wants me to do that. My heart is heavy. What did I do? Did I betray my Buddy, my best friend, my heart and soul? How could I do that? Can he forgive me?
Now I am crying.


----------



## DERBYBOY7

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I sent an e-mail to a breeder this morning. My husband wants me to do that, my daughter wants me to do that. My heart is heavy. What did I do? Did I betray my Buddy, my best friend, my heart and soul? How could I do that? Can he forgive me?
> Now I am crying.


 
Oh thats good news !!! I still need time .... And the logistics are hard for me ...But I have to think after a year its time for you to at least start the search. I really do believe our beloved dogs would want this for us. I worry more about US and how the poor new dog would compare to the these wonderful animals that we gave our heart and soul to. 

I hate to be selfish but you ...of all people...falling in love and feeling joy with a new Golden would fill me with such optimism for myself somewhere down the road. 

I know everyones time frames are different....I think my wife and son are almost ready already.... But I know we are all rooting for you.


----------



## ChanceMom

This story just broke my heart, thinking back to when we lost Sam last year. He was my first dog, but like your situation he quickly became my mother's dog. I wanted him to be "my" dog, but they had such a special bond, as I am sure you had the same with yours. The joy dogs bring is like no other; never judging you and always right there for you. They comfort you when you are hurt or sad, and can't wait to play with you when you want to play. Now that I have 2 goldens of my own, they are my children. I will never forget Sam, though; I think about him every day. I have a poem a friend gave me right after we lost him that I want to share with you. I am going to have a difficult time posting, as it makes me cry every time, but it speaks the truth. (posting separate) Best wishes to you and may time heal your broken heart.


----------



## ChanceMom

If it should be that I grow frail and weak, 

And pain should keep me from my sleep, 

Then will you do what must be done, 

For this, the last battle, can't be won. 

You will be sad I understand, 

But don't let grief then stay your hand, 

For on this day, more than the rest, 

Your love and friendship must stand the test. 

We have had so many happy years, 

You wouldn't want me to suffer so. 

When the time comes, please, let me go. 

Take me to where to my needs they'll tend, 

Only, stay with me till the end 

And hold me firm and speak to me, 

Until my eyes no longer see. 

I know in time you will agree, 

It is a kindness you do to me. 

Although my tail its last has waved,

From pain and suffering I have been saved.

Don't grieve that it must be you, 

Who has to decide this thing to do; 

We've been so close,we two, these years, 

Don't let your heart hold any tears.​


----------



## Max's Dad

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I sent an e-mail to a breeder this morning. My husband wants me to do that, my daughter wants me to do that. My heart is heavy. What did I do? Did I betray my Buddy, my best friend, my heart and soul? How could I do that? Can he forgive me?
> Now I am crying.


I am so happy to hear you have taken this first step. I really believe this is the step Buddy would want you to take.


----------



## HolDaisy

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I sent an e-mail to a breeder this morning. My husband wants me to do that, my daughter wants me to do that. My heart is heavy. What did I do? Did I betray my Buddy, my best friend, my heart and soul? How could I do that? Can he forgive me?
> Now I am crying.


You took a really brave step there emailing a breeder. I can completely understand how you are feeling that you think you are betraying Buddy (we'd be the same about Daisy when the time comes, but are not ready yet), but you're not at all...you are honouring him! He taught you how to love goldens, and honestly he wouldn't want you to be sad at all. You'll never ever replace Buddy, he was your heart dog, but a new little one sure would help to heal some of your pain. You haven't got to rush into anything, it'll work itself out and Buddy will definitely lead you to the right goldie. Stay strong, I know it's a huge step you've taken!

Chance's Mom - That poem really does speak the truth of what it's like when we lose our beloved pets. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## flykelley

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I sent an e-mail to a breeder this morning. My husband wants me to do that, my daughter wants me to do that. My heart is heavy. What did I do? Did I betray my Buddy, my best friend, my heart and soul? How could I do that? Can he forgive me?
> Now I am crying.


Buddys mom, no way did you betray Buddy, he would want you to love a Golden again. I know it was hard and its even harder going to see a litter, you will trust me. Please open your heart to another Golden that needs love as much as you do.

Mike


----------



## Karen519

*Buddy*



Buddy's mom forever said:


> I sent an e-mail to a breeder this morning. My husband wants me to do that, my daughter wants me to do that. My heart is heavy. What did I do? Did I betray my Buddy, my best friend, my heart and soul? How could I do that? Can he forgive me?[SIZE]
> Now I am crying.




You did not betray Buddy-I know he would want you to heal your heart!
Hope you don't get upset with me, but you also have to think about your daughter and your husband. Trust me, you will love the puppy.


----------



## 2golddogs

I really do hope this works out for you. You and your family have so much love to give another golden, and that golden has so much to give to you.


----------



## coppers-mom

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I sent an e-mail to a breeder this morning. My husband wants me to do that, my daughter wants me to do that. My heart is heavy. What did I do? _Did I betray my Buddy, my best friend, my heart and soul_? How could I do that? Can he forgive me?
> Now I am crying.


 
Buddy's heart was way too big to not want you to have joy and love in your life again. He's doing backflips at rainbow bridge to celebrate this step towards healing for you.

But yes, I am crying for your pain while smiling in hopes you will find a new love. The bond most likely won't be immediate, but give it time and the bond will grow.

I turned Copper down the first time the shelter called me and only grudgingly took him later. What a treasure I almost missed out on.:doh:


----------



## cgriffin

Buddy's Mom, I am so sorry for your heartache!
You wrote that your husband and your daughter wanted you to contact the breeder. What about you? It has to be your decision! If you are ready for the next step, please don't worry. Buddy would not hold it against you. I think he would want you to be happy and share your life with another Golden Wonder.
I have been through two Golden losses and believe me, each one I considered my heart dog and I still found comfort in getting another golden puppy and loving him just as much as the others without taking anything away from their memory and my love for them. I also think this way: This new pup that I am looking at and am deciding to get, what life would it have WITHOUT me? 
You are in my thoughts! Sending you a virtual hug!


----------



## T-Joy

My dear,
I am sure that you did the right thing in the right moment. You were guided not by your husband or your daughter but ... from abowe. I know, it's difficult to believe but...Just remember the book "Animal in Spirit"... I know you know what I mean.
What ever you decide, we are with you!!!
Love & Light


----------



## patrice

Buddy's mom,

I know your heartache. I loved my Buddy so much. He was my best friend, and a prize. My heart was broken, beyond repair. All I thought about in the months after he left was how broken my heart was. 

When I visited the breeder I was beside myself. How could I pick out another Buddy? 

Lucky is not Buddy. Lucky is Lucky. 

The first night I had him I wasn't sure about it. The morning of kisses led me to believe. I love Lucky so much now, he is five months, but he is not Buddy. He is a different soul, and one that I have this awesome opportunity to join with. He has over the past few months helped to repair the torn heart. I can tell because I am able to love again. Puppies have an amazing way of reading us. Perhaps they sense the wounds; they kiss them to help heal.

I am so happy that I chose to love again. My Buddy resides in my heart, my Lucky is by my side. Both of them a part of me. 

Take a chance. Patrice


----------



## Mausann

Hi I hate to see you so heartbroken - no one will take Buddy's place, but I think you have a lot of love to give another golden. Please make the call if you think you are ready. We miss Billie Jean still and will always hold her in our hearts as something special that we were given the opportunity to love and take care of for 7 yrs. We love little China since she has been in our lives, she is certainly different than Billie Jean, but she wants to give us love and be a companion. I am very glad that I have a furbaby in my home. I think about you alot, I want you to feel that love again if it is possible. Take care and take the next step.


----------



## Karen519

*Lucky*



patrice said:


> Buddy's mom,
> 
> I know your heartache. I loved my Buddy so much. He was my best friend, and a prize. My heart was broken, beyond repair. All I thought about in the months after he left was how broken my heart was.
> 
> When I visited the breeder I was beside myself. How could I pick out another Buddy?
> 
> Lucky is not Buddy. Lucky is Lucky.
> 
> The first night I had him I wasn't sure about it. The morning of kisses led me to believe. I love Lucky so much now, he is five months, but he is not Buddy. He is a different soul, and one that I have this awesome opportunity to join with. He has over the past few months helped to repair the torn heart. I can tell because I am able to love again. Puppies have an amazing way of reading us. Perhaps they sense the wounds; they kiss them to help heal.
> 
> I am so happy that I chose to love again. My Buddy resides in my heart, my Lucky is by my side. Both of them a part of me.
> 
> Take a chance. Patrice


BUDDY'S MOM: I agree with Patrice- take the chance. I have met Lucky in person and it would be impossible not to love him. As Patrice said, there will never be another Buddy, but there will never be another Lucky either-they are each so special and lovable in their own way. After reading Patrice's grief after losing Buddy, it was such a gift to see the SMILE on her face looking at Lucky!


----------



## Lucky Penny

Just read Buddy's story. My heart got hit with pain for you. Sending a big hug your way.


----------



## maggsd

Buddy's mom, I'm in awe of you for making this huge step. I'm sure Buddy has given you the strength to go forward. I know your heart is still broke, as is mine dear friend. 
As I've said before, the love and support you've given many of us has been truly heartfelt. You deserve some golden love in return. I'm sure Buddy would be so happy for you to share your life again. Please know that although I may not post often, you and many others are always in my thoughts.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I sent an e-mail to a breeder this morning. My husband wants me to do that, my daughter wants me to do that. My heart is heavy. What did I do? Did I betray my Buddy, my best friend, my heart and soul? How could I do that? Can he forgive me?
> Now I am crying.


*Buddy's mom,* You have not betrayed your beloved Buddy. Your Buddy knows what a wonderful, caring, loving person you are-he doesn't want to see you sad and lonely anymore, it's probably breaking his heart to see you so sad. He's knows you have so much love in your heart to give and he wants you to be happy, to open your heart and give your love to another puppy/dog. 




DERBYBOY7 said:


> Oh thats good news !!! I still need time .... And the logistics are hard for me ...But I have to think after a year its time for you to at least start the search. I really do believe our beloved dogs would want this for us. I worry more about US and how the poor new dog would compare to the these wonderful animals that we gave our heart and soul to.
> 
> I hate to be selfish but you ...of all people...falling in love and feeling joy with a new Golden would fill me with such optimism for myself somewhere down the road.
> 
> I know everyones time frames are different....I think my wife and son are almost ready already.... But I know we are all rooting for you.


*Derbyboy07*-each dog is so different, so very special and unique in their own way. I don't think you can make a comparison of one dog to another. I think you might see a lot of similiarities. 

My new boy Remy reminds me so much of my bridge boy Taz at times. I love Remy's wonderful spirit, he has the same zest for life as Taz did, always ready for whatever you're doing. He wants to be sure he's right there whatever it is just like Taz did. In many ways, because of the things I see in Remy, I feel Taz is still with us.

Open your hearts, it's ok to let yourself be happy, to love again, and feel the joy of a new golden friend.


----------



## goldensmum

I have a feeling that many of us who have loved and lost their much loved goldens will have gone through the same feelings and thoughts that you are having now - I know I have. When we lost Kelly in 1992( our first) I said no more, but after 4 days of not being able to stay in the house on my own, (sitting outside in the car crying because I could not bear to go inside and have no golden greeting) hubby took the matter out of my hands and made arrangements for us to go and see a litter. We didn;t pick Ginny, she picked us and I suddenly found that I had a reason to get up in the morning and to smile again. 

We now have our 5th (Quinn) & 6th (Reeva) goldens in our lives and I have had the same feelings of guilt when they arrived, but I knew that without a dog in my life I would not want to carry on. I admit I do compare them to the other dogs we have had, 
but I feel that is part and parcel of the memories that were made over the years.

If you are able to open your heart again, never ever feel that you are betraying Buddy's memory because you are not, his memory will always remain in the special place of your heart and nothing will change that. Each dog we have in our lives find their own place in our hearts.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

My dearest Buddy, it is close to 14 months since you left. And nothing was left behind. In a book I am reading now it says time is an illusion, it doesn't go, stays still it is us changing. Maybe it is a true. It stopped for me the day you left. At night when I go to bed sometimes I try to imagine it did not happen, it is just a dream, a bad dream. But when the morning comes I am still in that dream, a bad dream. I am so grateful for wonderful people I met here. They give me so much support, they all want me to feel better, to be happy again. But how can I feel better without you? How can I be happy without you? I miss you so much. There is this thread "How do you deal with loss?" I read the posts to find an answer to this question. I do not deal, I am lost in my loss. I am there, I gave up on finding a way out. Maybe there is no way out?
Love you forever,
Your mom.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Buddy's mom forever said:


> My dearest Buddy, it is close to 14 months since you left. And nothing was left behind. In a book I am reading now it says time is an illusion, it doesn't go, stays still it is us changing. Maybe it is a true. It stopped for me the day you left. At night when I go to bed sometimes I try to imagine it did not happen, it is just a dream, a bad dream. But when the morning comes I am still in that dream, a bad dream. I am so grateful for wonderful people I met here. They give me so much support, they all want me to feel better, to be happy again. But how can I feel better without you? How can I be happy without you? I miss you so much. There is this thread "How do you deal with loss?" I read the posts to find an answer to this question. I do not deal, I am lost in my loss. I am there, I gave up on finding a way out. Maybe there is no way out?
> Love you forever,
> Your mom.


I still wake up sometimes hoping for the "bad dream". But then I wouldn't have my sweet little J, so I have come to accept that things are as they should be. But that doesn't mean I always have to like them. I don't think this stuggle you have, is going to go away until you have some little bundle of Gold to love on. Loving is part of who you are and that part is gone right now, how can you feel any better? I know, that you know, that Buddy would NOT want his Mom to be this upset and sad. You are honoring him by taking what he taught you and using that to form a new relationship with another. It's time for you to stop hurting so much and be happy again, you deserve that more than anyone I know. That will take nothing away from the love you have for Buddy, he will be in your heart forever. :smooch:


----------



## MercyMom

Buddy's mom forever said:


> My dearest Buddy, it is close to 14 months since you left. And nothing was left behind. In a book I am reading now it says time is an illusion, it doesn't go, stays still it is us changing. Maybe it is a true. It stopped for me the day you left. At night when I go to bed sometimes I try to imagine it did not happen, it is just a dream, a bad dream. But when the morning comes I am still in that dream, a bad dream. I am so grateful for wonderful people I met here. They give me so much support, they all want me to feel better, to be happy again. But how can I feel better without you? How can I be happy without you? I miss you so much. There is this thread "How do you deal with loss?" I read the posts to find an answer to this question. I do not deal, I am lost in my loss. I am there, I gave up on finding a way out. Maybe there is no way out?
> Love you forever,
> Your mom.


My heart is still aching with you my dear. I know the pain is intense. You want this to be nothing more than a bad dream that you wake up from.


----------



## patrice

There is a way out.

October 31st 2012: Worst day of my life. I was driving to my residency thinking that this was it, I would not be able to get past this loss....I felt like I was going to lose it, and I didn't care, the hurt overcame my being. 

I went over his death a million times after he died. I felt guilty and lonely and broken...I never thought of a new dog, no not ever.

I kept trying to connect with Buddy. I went to our special place in the woods. All I felt was lonely; he wasn't there.

I never thought I would get another dog. I started to look at others, and they gave me joy.

I became focused on getting a new dog, but my mom was dying, so I had to wait.

My mom died. I needed her the most. I also needed a dog.

I went to the breeder and picked out a dog they was adorable, but that was a stranger to me. All I knew was Bud.

I brought home a dog that I thought was adorable, but didn't really even know how to love.

I woke up countless mornings to kisses.

I taught a puppy to play ball and to walk.

I see him smile, and dance when I come home. He is so sweet--needs the love so much.

Lucky is not Buddy.

Lucky is Lucky.

He has helped my heart to heal, and helped me to learn that THE MOST IMPORTANT LESSON THAT A GOLDEN GIVES IS TEACHING US LOVE.


----------



## patrice

Sorry that wasn't the end.

What I am trying to say is that "your way out" may mean loving again. And, I understand that this is a big deal, but, Buddy's mom, you've got so much love to give.......It's all in there waiting to be expressed. Your Buddy planted this in your heart, it is there for a reason.

I love my Lucky. And, yes I love him just as I did my Buddy. I don't think Buddy's spirit grieves this new love. I sense that he rejoices in that fact that I would not stop loving and caring for a dog even though he was not a part of it. I feel that he taught me how to love a dog, knowing full well that dogs never last forever---or long enough.

Buddy never leaves me. No he has made me stronger, my sensitive heart able to love again-who would believe it? It is a gift.

I hope you know that I care, Buddy's mom. My thoughts are with you and I understand your pain.


xoxox peace:--Patrice--Buddy's mom...........


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I talked to the breeder last night. Puppies are due on 11th but she said it might be even today. I am crying all the time. A part of me wants this to happen especially when I see how excited and happy my husband is and there is a history with the mother of the puppies but the other part is, I don't know, it is like taking my Buddy away from me on all new level. I have a fate God will decide what is the best.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I talked to the breeder last night. Puppies are due on 11th but she said it might be even today. I am crying all the time. A part of me wants this to happen especially when I see how excited and happy my husband is and there is a history with the mother of the puppies but the other part is, I don't know, it is like taking my Buddy away from me on all new level. I have a fate God will decide what is the best.


Buddy can NEVER be taken away from you-he is always with you in spirit, right by your side guiding you through every day. He will FOREVER live in your heart and in your memories.


----------



## HolDaisy

Buddy's Mom you're doing so well taking this brave step, Buddy is watching over you and doing a big proud golden smile I bet! Please don't feel like you're betraying him or anything for a moment, he knows how much you loved him and he he had the best Mom in the world! He would want you to be happy again and to give another golden a wonderful life like he had. He is always with you, and it's Buddy that's sending you the strength to move forward and speak with the breeder. I understand how difficult this all is for you. It's also good that you also have history with the mother of the puppies. Stay strong and keep us posted.


----------



## Max's Dad

You will always have the memory of Buddy. When you get the new puppy, you will be able to begin a whole new set of memories, and your memories of Buddy will help guide you as you raise your new companion. I am so proud of you to see you take this next step.


----------



## flykelley

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I talked to the breeder last night. Puppies are due on 11th but she said it might be even today. I am crying all the time. A part of me wants this to happen especially when I see how excited and happy my husband is and there is a history with the mother of the puppies but the other part is, I don't know, it is like taking my Buddy away from me on all new level. I have a fate God will decide what is the best.


Buddy's Mom
You can do this, and when it happens the new puppy will help ease the pain. It takes time too get use to a new Golden, it will never be Buddy but know Buddy want's to see you smile again.

Mike


----------



## Dallas Gold

Any new puppy you bring home will never compare with or replace Buddy; however, that new puppy will just expand your heart in ways you never thought possible. Instead of missing Buddy with severe grieving intensity, you will start remembering Buddy episodes and laugh, whether the new puppy is replicating something you loved about him, or is doing something entirely opposite! Then, always too soon, that puppy will be a senior dog leaving for the Bridge to be with Buddy... and the cycle repeats itself. You will never replace Buddy in your heart and you will always miss him, always--but you'll just find your heart has many more compartments than you ever imagined as the puppy takes residence in another big part of it. Those puppy kisses will help to heal the big hole in your heart and wipe away those tears over Buddy, but that little puppy will never erase Buddy from his permanent throne in your memories.

I'm praying you will take the leap of faith. :crossfing


----------



## sdain31y

I am so very, very happy to hear you might be getting a new puppy. You've always been one of the first people on the forum with a kind word, support and understanding so I KNOW you have a HUGE and caring heart. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that this will work out for you and your family.


----------



## patrice

Buddy will never be forgotten. He resides in your heart, and nothing could ever take that away. But, you still have all this love in your heart, waiting to be shared. When you share it, your heart begins to heal, slowly, but it does. One baby step at a time. Don't waste what you have to give away...

I am thinking about you. <3 Patrice


----------



## Karen519

*Buddy's Mom*

Buddy's Mom:

I agree with Patrice: Don't waste what you have to give away!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Buddy's Mom:

I absolutely, wholeheartedly agree!

Right after we lost Lillie, I'd said to a friend that I didn't want another dog. She said something that really hit me. "Terry, you're too good of a dog mom to deny that to another dog. Your dogs were your kids, you have to." 

You have to as well. You've provided such comfort & encouragement to so many members of this forum that we want you to be happy again. And so does Buddy.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*Thank you*

I want to thank each of you from the bottom of my heart for taking your time to read my posts, to read about my fears, struggles and sadness. I am so deeply touched and overwhelmed by your support. Your beautiful words of wisdom and understanding are coming from your heart, your own experience and belief. I am just speechless ... You turned my morning's sadness into hope that time is coming to stop honoring loss of my Buddy with sadness.

In the book I was reading today is written ... 

Do not seek to "not be sad", during this time of loss. Sadness is one of the heart's ways of honoring another. So, too, is happiness. You honor the soul of your beloved one, by feeling your sadness fully now. And you will honor the soul of your beloved, by feeling happiness fully too, when the day and time comes, as it surely will. 

Thank you my friends.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*Our little boy did not make it*

I've just talked to the breeder, puppies were born yesterday, 3 girls and 2 boys. One boy was long time spoken for and our little boy did not make it. I am just heartbroken in tears again, he was there and because of me he did not make it.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I've just talked to the breeder, puppies were born yesterday, 3 girls and 2 boys. One boy was long time spoken for and our little boy did not make it. I am just heartbroken in tears again, he was there and because of me he did not make it.


Do not blame yourself, you had nothing to do with this. Sometimes things aren't meant to be, I feel your special boy is yet to come.


----------



## HolDaisy

I am so sorry to hear this Buddy's Mom, it is not your fault at all though. These things happen with new born pups, sometimes sadly they don't all make it. Buddy will look after the little baby boy for you, and Carolina Mom is so right when she says your special boy is yet to come. Hang in there Buddy is going to send a very special friend your way soon and it will all work out.


----------



## Max's Dad

That one puppy passed away has nothing to do with you. You are not at fault. There is a puppy that will be for you. Do not give up. Be patient. A puppy will come your way.


----------



## PrincessDi

Just now reading this and am so sorry! I very much agree. There is another puppy out there for you. Please try to remember what you read:

Do not seek to "not be sad", during this time of loss. Sadness is one of the heart's ways of honoring another. So, too, is happiness. You honor the soul of your beloved one, by feeling your sadness fully now. And you will honor the soul of your beloved, by feeling happiness fully too, when the day and time comes, as it surely will. 

These words are still very true. There is another lucky puppy out there for you!


----------



## goldensmum

So sorry that the puppy didn;t make it, he was not the one that was meant for you - he is still out there somewhere. It is sad, but it is not your fault.

When we lost Holly , I phoned about 4 breeders with litters but non of them felt right, it was about the 7th phone call to a breeder that I got the feeling that this is the right one.
Stay positive - Buddy will let you know somehow when the right puppy is there.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm so sorry Velinka, but like the others, I must tell you that this is not your fault at all. I think God needed a newborn puppy at the Bridge and I'm sure Buddy is right there ready to help with his nurturing. There will be another puppy God has chosen for you --I have faith that this will happen for you. HUGS...


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*When God closes a door, somewhere He opens a window*

Thank you all for your kind words and support, it means more than you know.
I have a little update. Last night I was watering the plants, thinking of my Buddy and how much I miss him, thinking of a little pup who did not make it, where I am and where I wanna be... At that moment my daughter came running with the phone in her hands saying the breeder is leaving a message. I grabbed the phone to talk to her. That sweet lady made a few calls around and found out the other breeder couple hours away from us is planning on breeding. She gave me her number and said she is going to phone and say a word for me. So I had decision to make, give up on a puppy or change my attitude. Thinking how sad my husband was and how hard was to accept that a little boy who was to be ours did not make it, I decided to make a move. Now we are on the list for a boy to be brought home just before the holidays if all works out well. The best of it, the breeder is a member of this forum.


----------



## Tennyson

Mick says.........._"Good things happen to good people."_


----------



## HolDaisy

Oh that is wonderful news! I am so sad for you that the original pup did not make it but these horrible things happen. I just know that Buddy is planning a very special golden for you, and I hope so very much that a puppy from this other litter is what he's been waiting to send your way!

How lovely that the breeder is also a member of this forum too. Thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I think several of us who were praying for you just had our prayers answered! I'm so happy and even happier it is from a breeder who is on the forum!


----------



## Karen519

*Buddy's Mom*

Buddy's Mom

You had nothing to do with the little pup not making it-I agree with Dallas Gold that Buddy is taking care of him!!

I can't tell you how happy I am for you, your hubby and your daugther! I'm sure Buddy is VERY HAPPY, too!! It is also WONDERFUL that the breeder is a member of the forum. So sorry about the little pup that didn't make it. When are the holidays?


----------



## goldensmum

So glad that you have at last good news - will be keeping everything crossed for you all:crossfing


----------



## cgriffin

I am just trying to catch up with posts. So sorry to hear that your little boy did not make it, but I am so thrilled that you are on a list for another pup.
I wish you all the luck in the world. I am sure this time, you will get your new addition furbaby!


----------



## flykelley

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Thank you all for your kind words and support, it means more than you know.
> I have a little update. Last night I was watering the plants, thinking of my Buddy and how much I miss him, thinking of a little pup who did not make it, where I am and where I wanna be... At that moment my daughter came running with the phone in her hands saying the breeder is leaving a message. I grabbed the phone to talk to her. That sweet lady made a few calls around and found out the other breeder couple hours away from us is planning on breeding. She gave me her number and said she is going to phone and say a word for me. So I had decision to make, give up on a puppy or change my attitude. Thinking how sad my husband was and how hard was to accept that a little boy who was to be ours did not make it, I decided to make a move. Now we are on the list for a boy to be brought home just before the holidays if all works out well. The best of it, the breeder is a member of this forum.


Buddys Mom our prayers have been answered, I am so glad and proud that you are taking this step. Buddy will be at the Rainbow bridge smiling now knowing mom & dad are going to have a cute little bundle of Gold to take care and for the new pup to take care of you and your family. Your post sure put a smile on my face. Now if we can only work on getting me a new little Gold!

Mike


----------



## Max's Dad

Great News!


----------



## gold4me

Oh boy this is wonderful news.
Dis is da gamboi I jus hab tu sa Holeee kow bowt dis wonnerpul nus.


----------



## sdain31y

GREAT NEWS!!! Will be waiting for more news and pictures!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

We went strawberry picking today. There was a beautiful yellow lab on the farm who came over. Hugging him I talked to him in my first language, my daughter laughed and said "Mom he doesn't understand what are you talking about". He dove his head in my lap and did not move for very long time. No matter what language you speak, the way you speak says it all. Who doesn't understand the language of love? Dogs sure do.


----------



## gold4me

Ohhhh that is so sweet! You are right though the language of love reaches across the language barrier


----------



## *Laura*

Buddy's Mom you've got that so right. A little love and kindness....dogs understand that. I'm so happy about your little puppy....When will you be getting him?


----------



## Golden_Lover

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I visit this site very often but this is the first time I want to say something. I want to put together some words for my Buddy, my beautiful golden retriever, my boy I lost 5 weeks ago. These are the hardest days in my life.
> I love you Buddy.


I'm so sorry for your loss! I know there isn't much I can say to relieve your pain right now. I've never lost a dog, but it's one of my biggest fears. I don't want to go through that pain. But even though I know I probably will, I would never want to miss out on whatever time I am blessed to have him for. 

Hope you are comforted by the fond memories of Buddy, don't stop talking about him to others, they are our family, we will always be hear to listen...even if it's just to cry along with you!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Golden_Lover said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss! I know there isn't much I can say to relieve your pain right now. I've never lost a dog, but it's one of my biggest fears. I don't want to go through that pain. But even though I know I probably will, I would never want to miss out on whatever time I am blessed to have him for.
> 
> Hope you are comforted by the fond memories of Buddy, don't stop talking about him to others, they are our family, we will always be hear to listen...even if it's just to cry along with you!


Thank you Golden_Lover for your kind words. I lost my Buddy on May 15th 2011, 14 months tomorrow, as you can see reading this thread I never stopped talking about my Buddy, never stopped missing and loving my Buddy, never stopped thinking of him. I never mind the pain as like you said I would never want I missed out beautiful 9 and half years we had together. 
At the end of a day always remember to give one more hug to your lovely puppy for those who lost their loved ones and have no one to hug. Life goes so fast it is never enough hugs, never.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Buddy's mom forever said:


> At the end of a day always remember to give one more hug to your lovely puppy for those who lost their loved ones and have no one to hug. Life goes so fast it is never enough hugs, never.


I love this. Very true, thank you.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

I got chills & goosebumps reading this. I'm so happy for you. Good things come to good people.


----------



## damita

Now if everyone can start sending Georgia those hurry up and go into heat vibes we would all be set - LOL - lets get those puppies started!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

damita said:


> Now if everyone can start sending Georgia those hurry up and go into heat vibes we would all be set - LOL - lets get those puppies started!!!


I am with you, with all these prayers coming, adding my own I really hope it happens soon, so I can have an early Christmas present this year. Sending positive vibes and hugs to sweet Georgia.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Come on Georgia! Let's get those puppies started! 

I saw firsthand the power of dogs communicating without language when two of my friends brought their therapy dogs (both Goldens) to see my FIL in the nursing home after his massive stroke. He went from the middle of a frustration temper fit, common with stroke victims, to smiling in one second. I accompanied my friends who graciously visited the entire nursing home on two occasions and saw the same thing happen over and over with the residents. It still brings tears to my eyes to remember it. The home's social director stopped me one afternoon and asked if the therapy group could add the home as a regular stop because she could never bring such smiles and good feelings out as well as the dogs did.

I can't wait for the holidays now, knowing you may have a very special gift from God arriving shortly before. :crossfing


----------



## maggsd

Buddy's mom, sending you much love and happiness that you have found peace enough to share your life again with a lovely golden puppy. You certainly deserve the very best, you have been there for all of us, let us be here for you now. XXX 
Looking forward to seeing pics of your new arrival, take care, we are always here for you, your a wonderful kind, caring person.


----------



## Karen519

*Sweet Georgia*

Praying that sweet Georgia has puppies so Buddy's Mom will have early Christmas!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

On Sunday was 14 months I lost my Buddy, it was Sunday I will never forget. It always adds to the pain when anniversary date matches the day of departure. With all things happening recently I woke up this morning ready to welcome a new day, but then I do not know how to explain that, it feels like a squeeze on my heart reminding - hold on, it is not over yet. Maybe it will never be over. 
Then this morning I turned on the radio and the song started playing, the song I always loved but did not hear for very long time. I think it is the sign, a message from my Buddy. I will always love you my boy.


----------



## flykelley

Buddy's mom forever said:


> On Sunday was 14 months I lost my Buddy, it was Sunday I will never forget. It always adds to the pain when anniversary date matches the day of departure. With all things happening recently I woke up this morning ready to welcome a new day, but then I do not know how to explain that, it feels like a squeeze on my heart reminding - hold on, it is not over yet. Maybe it will never be over.
> Then this morning I turned on the radio and the song started playing, the song I always loved but did not hear for very long time. I think it is the sign, a message from my Buddy. I will always love you my boy.


It is a sign from your beloved Buddy, He is watching you!

Mike


----------



## HolDaisy

Definitely a sign from Buddy, he'll always be watching you! And when your golden pup arrives Buddy will be watching over him too like a golden guardian angel and keeping him safe


----------



## patrice

He will watch you forever. Like an angel, you know, there to protect you, and lead you ahead. Nothing can ever change what was between you. What a gift..Sometimes I feel sorry for those who haven't had the opportunity to love and be loved by a golden; it is indeed the most geniune relationship that I have ever encountered. And, I can say that I am a better person for having known my Buddy, and now my Luck. They may leave this earth but they never are far away..


----------



## I<3myGoldenRetriever

I know that empty feeling. My thoughts are with you as I have been through it because I lost my boy too. Bruce's battle with Histiocyticsarcoma ended on January 12, 2012 at 6:22 PM. The pain never goes away but you do learn how to deal with it. I won't sugar coat it, it is hard, but you can get through it. I came to this forum during that tough time and I must say the support on here is tremendous and uplifting. We all share love for our dog's who become part of our family. People who aren't dog or animal lovers don't get it but there is a mutual understanding with dog owners because they show you unconditional love. I went days on end crying my eyes out and everything reminded me of him. You'll have days where you'll manage and others where you barely get by. But you'll eventually turn those tears of not having him around to times that you'll remember about him that made you laugh. Funny things he did or his habits. Memories are what keep you going, that's what helped me. I hope this helps. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## patrice

People who aren't dog or animal lovers don't get it but there is a mutual understanding with dog owners because they show you unconditional love. I went days on end crying my eyes out and everything reminded me of him. You'll have days where you'll manage and others where you barely get by. But you'll eventually turn those tears of not having him around to times that you'll remember about him that made you laugh. Funny things he did or his habits. Memories are what keep you going, that's what helped me. I hope this helps. Sorry for your loss. 
__________________
So true, what you say concerning days that you will manage and days that you will barely get by. That is where I was after my loss of Buddy. And, the days that I barely got by were very tough, very, very tough. The opportunity to care for another dog has helped me with the loss so much.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I<3myGoldenRetriever said:


> I know that empty feeling. My thoughts are with you as I have been through it because I lost my boy too. Bruce's battle with Histiocyticsarcoma ended on January 12, 2012 at 6:22 PM. The pain never goes away but you do learn how to deal with it. I won't sugar coat it, it is hard, but you can get through it. I came to this forum during that tough time and I must say the support on here is tremendous and uplifting. We all share love for our dog's who become part of our family. People who aren't dog or animal lovers don't get it but there is a mutual understanding with dog owners because they show you unconditional love. I went days on end crying my eyes out and everything reminded me of him. You'll have days where you'll manage and others where you barely get by. But you'll eventually turn those tears of not having him around to times that you'll remember about him that made you laugh. Funny things he did or his habits. Memories are what keep you going, that's what helped me. I hope this helps. Sorry for your loss.


Sam, I remember the time when you lost your Bruce, I am very sorry. I noticed you have sweet little girl to share your life with. I am so happy for you.




patrice said:


> People who aren't dog or animal lovers don't get it but there is a mutual understanding with dog owners because they show you unconditional love. I went days on end crying my eyes out and everything reminded me of him. You'll have days where you'll manage and others where you barely get by. But you'll eventually turn those tears of not having him around to times that you'll remember about him that made you laugh. Funny things he did or his habits. Memories are what keep you going, that's what helped me. I hope this helps. Sorry for your loss.





patrice said:


> __________________
> So true, what you say concerning days that you will manage and days that you will barely get by. That is where I was after my loss of Buddy. And, the days that I barely got by were very tough, very, very tough. The opportunity to care for another dog has helped me with the loss so much.


Patrice, so many details in your story reminded me on us, my Buddy and me. I remember you lost your Buddy on Sunday too. I am glad you have Lucky now, he is so lucky to have you.

After 14 months I did learn that pain never goes away. It is there all the time in the background, and then with a song on the radio, or my neighbor calling his little son "buddy", distance bark or a photo of golden who looks so much like him, it comes on surface to stay there for a while. In manageable, pain free days all I can feel is being honored and proud I had him in my life. With this loss my life changed tremendously. I will never understand why this change couldn't happened before. Why did I have to loss my Buddy to understand life better, to even look on death differently, to strive so hard to become better person, all of this because of him. Was it his mission in my life to teach me how unconditional and indestructible love is? And death is not the end of life because my Buddy is there now on the other side, waiting for me to be together again. 
If everything goes well by the end of November we should welcome a little golden boy in our home. My daughter said, I should promise I will not try to turn him into Buddy. I would never do that, my Buddy was one and only and there is no any other like him. It is going to be a new relationship. What will this new one teach me and how far we will get time will show. The huge hole in my heart cant be filled in, but reading your stories on this forum I think my heart could grow a bit with every new day to make a room for a new boy and I do not want to miss that opportunity.

Thank you all for your encouraging words and support, I learn a lot from it.

Sorry for long post and thanks for reading it.


----------



## Max's Dad

As I look back, I am surprised at how quickly Max became a part of our family after we lost Chewy. Max is so different in so many ways from Chewy, yet he so much the same because of the love in his heart. Your new puppy will no doubt provide that same love for you.


----------



## Karen519

*Buddy's Mom*



Buddy's mom forever said:


> Sam, I remember the time when you lost your Bruce, I am very sorry. I noticed you have sweet little girl to share your life with. I am so happy for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Patrice, so many details in your story reminded me on us, my Buddy and me. I remember you lost your Buddy on Sunday too. I am glad you have Lucky now, he is so lucky to have you.
> 
> After 14 months I did learn that pain never goes away. It is there all the time in the background, and then with a song on the radio, or my neighbor calling his little son "buddy", distance bark or a photo of golden who looks so much like him, it comes on surface to stay there for a while. In manageable, pain free days all I can feel is being honored and proud I had him in my life. With this loss my life changed tremendously. I will never understand why this change couldn't happened before. Why did I have to loss my Buddy to understand life better, to even look on death differently, to strive so hard to become better person, all of this because of him. Was it his mission in my life to teach me how unconditional and indestructible love is? And death is not the end of life because my Buddy is there now on the other side, waiting for me to be together again.
> If everything goes well by the end of November we should welcome a little golden boy in our home. My daughter said, I should promise I will not try to turn him into Buddy. I would never do that, my Buddy was one and only and there is no any other like him. It is going to be a new relationship. What will this new one teach me and how far we will get time will show. The huge hole in my heart cant be filled in, but reading your stories on this forum I think my heart could grow a bit with every new day to make a room for a new boy and I do not want to miss that opportunity.
> 
> Thank you all for your encouraging words and support, I learn a lot from it.
> 
> Sorry for long post and thanks for reading it.


Buddy's Mom: I think YOU ARE RIGHT-Each of our beloved dogs TEACH us something and they are all VERY SPECIAL and lovable!! Some of the dogs Ken and I have now and have had even take on characteristics of one another-that is very comforting to us! For instance, our Samoyed, Tonka, lays in the same place in the Powder Room, by my feet as my Smooch did, while I put on my makeup. Tucker, follows me everywhere, as my Smooch did. I can't wait until you get the little boy, as Patrice said, he will HELP you with your loss of Buddy. The pain never really goes away, it just becomes more tolerable.


----------



## patrice

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Sam, I remember the time when you lost your Bruce, I am very sorry. I noticed you have sweet little girl to share your life with. I am so happy for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Patrice, so many details in your story reminded me on us, my Buddy and me. I remember you lost your Buddy on Sunday too. I am glad you have Lucky now, he is so lucky to have you.
> 
> After 14 months I did learn that pain never goes away. It is there all the time in the background, and then with a song on the radio, or my neighbor calling his little son "buddy", distance bark or a photo of golden who looks so much like him, it comes on surface to stay there for a while. In manageable, pain free days all I can feel is being honored and proud I had him in my life. With this loss my life changed tremendously. I will never understand why this change couldn't happened before. Why did I have to loss my Buddy to understand life better, to even look on death differently, to strive so hard to become better person, all of this because of him. Was it his mission in my life to teach me how unconditional and indestructible love is? And death is not the end of life because my Buddy is there now on the other side, waiting for me to be together again.
> If everything goes well by the end of November we should welcome a little golden boy in our home. My daughter said, I should promise I will not try to turn him into Buddy. I would never do that, my Buddy was one and only and there is no any other like him. It is going to be a new relationship. What will this new one teach me and how far we will get time will show. The huge hole in my heart cant be filled in, but reading your stories on this forum I think my heart could grow a bit with every new day to make a room for a new boy and I do not want to miss that opportunity.
> 
> Thank you all for your encouraging words and support, I learn a lot from it.
> 
> Sorry for long post and thanks for reading it.


Buddy's mom,

Our stories and our love for our Buddys' are indeed similar. 

I too believe that there are lessons to be learned from our experiences.. I remember how I felt after losing my Buddy, how the pain made me so vulnerable. I am a pretty sensitive person to begin with, but after I lost Buddy it was different. It was if something happened to my heart, almost like it was quite literally broken, as if I couldn't love anymore. This feeling was one I had never had before, and to be honest, I was afraid to love like that again. 


I don't think you will try to make your new boy Buddy. And, to be honest you can't.. As I have mentioned before Lucky is not Buddy. Not even close. But, he is special in his own way, and I am building this new relationship with an outstanding new little love. Buddy is a part of my heart that is always there and protected. Sometimes at night I go out to look at his star without Lucky, just to say hello and tell him how I miss him.  

Lucky helps me to love again, how could I not love him, he is precious and needy and just desires to get to know me. Already under my foot all the time. My new companion, a trusted friend.

Your story tells what all of our hearts here have encountered. It helps us when you share. 

Thanks..Peace-Patrice---Buddy's mom


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*Update*

Sweet Georgia is at her boyfriend's place. Fingers crossed. I am starting to believe I am one little step closer to joy. I hope my Buddy is watching over me.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I hope Georgia and her boyfriend are successful! Fingers and paws crossed for you!


----------



## gold4me

I am excited for you. We have had 6 goldens over the last 30 years and each of them brought something different to our family, each of them had different types of personalities, and each of them gave us a special kind of love. All 6 of them have a permanent place in my heart and I think of them everyday and am thankful that I was lucky to have had them in my life. I think your new little guy or girl will bring their own specialness to your family and Buddy will smile knowing that you can have some happiness.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*Never-ending*

14 and half months today and seems like a day did not pass by. My heart is still aching for you. I see you everywhere. You follow me in the garden, sneaking your head under my palm. In late night hours, I lay on a grass and look at your star above. Wind whispers your name and brings distant bark. Your fur I smell in the house. I wake up at night reaching to touch you with my hand. I miss you my Buddy so much. I feel I am lost in this moment forever.

"Guess mine is not the first heart broken, 
my eyes are not the first to cry I'm not the first to know, 
there's just no gettin' over you ..."


Olivia Newton John - Hopelessly Devoted To You




​


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you Buddy's Mom and understand your heartache so well


----------



## Karen519

*Buddy's Mom*

Buddy's Mom

I just love Hopelessly Devoted to you! Buddy will always be with you-he's watching over you! Praying that Georgia and her boyfriend are very busy and that you will have your new little guy or girl soon! I'm sure that would make BUDDY very happy!


----------



## PrincessDi

And your Buddy was and is hopelessly devoted to you! I'm so sorry for your heartbreak. Very much understand and feel for you.


----------



## MercyMom

Buddy's mom forever said:


> 14 and half months today and seems like a day did not pass by. My heart is still aching for you. I see you everywhere. You follow me in the garden, sneaking your head under my palm. In late night hours, I lay on a grass and look at your star above. Wind whispers your name and brings distant bark. Your fur I smell in the house. I wake up at night reaching to touch you with my hand. I miss you my Buddy so much. I feel I am lost in this moment forever.
> 
> "Guess mine is not the first heart broken,
> my eyes are not the first to cry I'm not the first to know,
> there's just no gettin' over you ..."
> 
> 
> Olivia Newton John - Hopelessly Devoted To You
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Oh dear Velinka, I know your heart must be swollen with grief. I can't imagine how you feel, but I know it must hurt even after a long time. The head under the palm, that got me choked up.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

We had rain this morning and when it stopped I went outside to check my garden. I did not notice that I stepped into the mud. Looking back thru the window I saw my footprints on the patio. It brought back memories, very sad ones. It was Friday May 13th 2011 when I took my Buddy to see the vet, did not know it was the last visit to the vet. Before we left, I helped him go at the back yard and did not notice he stepped with his left front paw into the mud. We walked thru the house and left. Came back home with that instruction what makes me shiver every time I read on this forum "give him to eat everything he wants". When we entered the house, there were his pawprints on the carpet he left early on the way out. It was a sign I did not understand then but later one. It was the sign that he was going to leave me soon. I lost my Buddy on Sunday. I wish I could have him back. I would give up everything to have my Buddy back.


----------



## PrincessDi

Velinka, I'm in tears reading your post. Such sad memoires indeed. and can hear your longing for Buddy, it makes me so sad for your pain. Hugs to you.


----------



## Dallas Gold

HUGS sweet Velinka--what a profound sign and sad memory.


----------



## flykelley

Buddy's mom forever said:


> We had rain this morning and when it stopped I went outside to check my garden. I did not notice that I stepped into the mud. Looking back thru the window I saw my footprints on the patio. It brought back memories, very sad ones. It was Friday May 13th 2011 when I took my Buddy to see the vet, did not know it was the last visit to the vet. Before we left, I helped him go at the back yard and did not notice he stepped with his left front paw into the mud. We walked thru the house and left. Came back home with that instruction what makes me shiver every time I read on this forum "give him to eat everything he wants". When we entered the house, there were his pawprints on the carpet he left early on the way out. It was a sign I did not understand then but later one. It was the sign that he was going to leave me soon. I lost my Buddy on Sunday. I wish I could have him back. I would give up everything to have my Buddy back.


Hi V
I know how you feel, just yesterday I was reading some post in the Rainbow bridge section and all it does is bring back bad time's and of course tears. Hugs your way and hope things are better tomorrow.

Mike


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

flykelley said:


> Hi V
> I know how you feel, just yesterday I was reading some post in the Rainbow bridge section and all it does is bring back bad time's and of course tears. Hugs your way and hope things are better tomorrow.
> 
> Mike


When I wrote my first post here, it was 5 weeks after my loss. I was lost too and did not know where to turn to. So many times I have thought I should stop coming back and reading all these stories but there is always one more thread of somebody hurting after the loss and I know it hurts even more if you are alone and have no one who understands what are you going thru. And nobody understands better than those who walked the walk. 
I hope too things are better tomorrow, it is just a day away.


----------



## Karen519

*Buddy's Mom*

Buddy's Mom Forever

I feel that our dogs are always with us, even thought they've crossed the bridge.
Months have our Smooch and Snobear crossed to the Bridge, I found two of their favorite toys under the bed!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I copied this from a book I am reading these days. And I will remind you how many of us think of our dogs as our fur-kids.

"Therapists who specialize in grief agree that the death of a child is the most difficult loss one can experience. A century ago (the book is issued in 1997), custom dictated and community respected a bereaved parent's mourning for at least two years. Today, someone who loses a child is lucky to get two weeks off from work and can look forward to begin told to "get on" with life, dismantle the child's bedroom, and talk about a child as little as possible. Fortunately, the bereaved can turn to peer support groups. The phenomenal growth of such groups is indicative of society's failure to support mourners in their grief, to acknowledge their loss, and to view mourning as a necessary and healthy emotional adjustment, rather than a morbid, aberrant behavior."

Mary Todd Lincoln after loss of their second child wrote to her friend: "A very slight veil separate us from the "loved and lost" ... (assuring us) that though unseen by us, they are very near."


----------



## gold4me

I like that quote. I truly believe my goldens are with me but I just can't see them. I feel them, their love and that helps. The love of a golden is priceless and each of them has made me a better person.
Hugs to you Velinka.


----------



## pandamonium

*.....*

....there are many here that have felt the loss of their beloved goldens...some of us many times over.
...while they are here with us, they open our hearts and make us smile..... I hope that some time has softened your heartache...

.... I hope that you will give yourself the chance to have another golden love you as much as your Buddy loved you.. 

.."I know how it feels to have lost one... 

...But I also know what joy another one brought back to my life... I suspect that Buddy would be OK with it!...


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*Once upon a time*

Once upon a time there was a little girl who fled her home country, with her parents, flew over a big ocean leaving behind her cousins, grandparents, friends, toys and her little kitten. In a small back pack she carried a few of the favorite books written in her first language and in her hands the dearest small dog toy and a teddy bear. 

Soon she started school and made new friends. Then she wanted a dog more than anything. What daddy’s girl wants for her daddy is a must. Her mommy and daddy worked very, very hard to buy a house with the yard so she could have a little golden bundle of joy. And there came Buddy. They were the best friends, inseparable, going from one adventure to another. 

The little girl was growing up and getting very busy dancing, playing piano, going to basketball tournaments… She had less time for her buddy, but that was fine she spent less time with her mom too, so her mom and Buddy became the best buddies, always there for each other. 

The girl is not a little girl anymore; she is a beautiful young lady dancing her way thru the life. Her Buddy left his family 15 months ago and went to heaven to watch over them. Her daddy is proudly showing around the pictures of the parents of their future golden boy. And her mommy is still missing her Buddy and thinking of him every day. She has this chronic, watery eyes condition and a few drops shows up in her eyes almost every morning and evening. 

Usually the kids are grateful to their parents for letting them have dogs, but this mom is so grateful to her daughter for bringing Buddy into her life.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Once upon a time there was a little girl who fled her home country, with her parents, flew over a big ocean leaving behind her cousins, grandparents, friends, toys and her little kitten. In a small back pack she carried a few of the favorite books written in her first language and in her hands the dearest small dog toy and a teddy bear.
> 
> Soon she started school and made new friends. Then she wanted a dog more than anything. What daddy’s girl wants for her daddy is a must. Her mommy and daddy worked very, very hard to buy a house with the yard so she could have a little golden bundle of joy. And there came Buddy. They were the best friends, inseparable, going from one adventure to another.
> 
> The little girl was growing up and getting very busy dancing, playing piano, going to basketball tournaments… She had less time for her buddy, but that was fine she spent less time with her mom too, so her mom and Buddy became the best buddies, always there for each other.
> 
> The girl is not a little girl anymore; she is a beautiful young lady dancing her way thru the life. Her Buddy left his family 15 months ago and went to heaven to watch over them. Her daddy is proudly showing around the pictures of the parents of their future golden boy. And her mommy is still missing her Buddy and thinking of him every day. She has this chronic, watery eyes condition and a few drops shows up in her eyes almost every morning and evening.
> 
> Usually the kids are grateful to their parents for letting them have dogs, but this mom is so grateful to her daughter for bringing Buddy into her life.


Beautifully written!! :appl:
I know exactly how you feel ...sending you a huge hug.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you Buddy's Mom. Know exactly how you feel, it was 7 months a couple of days ago since we lost Daisy and can't believe it's been that long without her already.

I'm so happy for you that you are hopefully getting another golden boy to love the same as you did Buddy. He would be so proud of you all and smiling down from the bridge


----------



## PrincessDi

That was beautiful written and very much from the heart! I know that your heart aches every single day for your Buddy. I understand your heartache. Hugs to you!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

That was beautiful...


----------



## flykelley

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Once upon a time there was a little girl who fled her home country, with her parents, flew over a big ocean leaving behind her cousins, grandparents, friends, toys and her little kitten. In a small back pack she carried a few of the favorite books written in her first language and in her hands the dearest small dog toy and a teddy bear.
> 
> Soon she started school and made new friends. Then she wanted a dog more than anything. What daddy’s girl wants for her daddy is a must. Her mommy and daddy worked very, very hard to buy a house with the yard so she could have a little golden bundle of joy. And there came Buddy. They were the best friends, inseparable, going from one adventure to another.
> 
> The little girl was growing up and getting very busy dancing, playing piano, going to basketball tournaments… She had less time for her buddy, but that was fine she spent less time with her mom too, so her mom and Buddy became the best buddies, always there for each other.
> 
> The girl is not a little girl anymore; she is a beautiful young lady dancing her way thru the life. Her Buddy left his family 15 months ago and went to heaven to watch over them. Her daddy is proudly showing around the pictures of the parents of their future golden boy. And her mommy is still missing her Buddy and thinking of him every day. She has this chronic, watery eyes condition and a few drops shows up in her eyes almost every morning and evening.
> 
> Usually the kids are grateful to their parents for letting them have dogs, but this mom is so grateful to her daughter for bringing Buddy into her life.


Now you made me cry again.

Mike


----------



## Rigby1017

reading this and holding back the tears b/c i'm at work... 

we lost a shih-tzu 7 years ago and the pain and emptiness you feel is still with me even after all these years.....

the love that dogs bring into our lives is unmatched and indescribable... they fill corners of our hearts that we never even knew lay vacant....

buddy is still with you...curled up in your heart and your memories....

The Rainbow Bridge Poem - Petloss.com

xoxoxo to you and rip buddy


----------



## PouncySilver

I'm getting so tired of crying every time I come to this thread. Beautifully written....


----------



## *Laura*

That was so beautifully written. Thank you. I was just out walking my little Buddy and was on a path that I walked every day with my sweet Echo who passed last November. I was missing her terribly and came back and yours was the first post I read.....yes pass the tissues to me too pls


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thank you all for your kind words. I am sorry I made you cry. While I wrote that I cried a river too, tears were just pouring down my face.


----------



## Aislinn

That is so beautiful. I can feel your pain in your words, pain no one can completely take away. It's beyond words how our dogs can bless us so much. Hugs.


----------



## KathyL

Velinka, that is just beautiful and truly from the heart. 
Hugs from kathy and Harley


----------



## Dallas Gold

Beautiful Velinka, just beautiful.


----------



## DERBYBOY7

I think you put into words poetically something that killed me about losing Honey. Buddy was a piece of your daughter when she was still young and needed you more. 

We got Honey when Ryan graduated from 6th grade to keep him company when he was becoming a latch key kid and for me Honey was like a replacement from taking care of a child. Maybe I never really had to deal with my sons growing up because of that. So in a way those emotions got piled on to the loss of my Honey. 

Hasn't been easy.


----------



## PrincessDi

Just wanted to check in and see how you are doing? I very much understand how difficult this has been for you with your sweet Buddy. Whenever I read your posts that are written always to comfort a forum member, it is so clear that you are communicating from a pure heart. Your words of comfort are born out of a deep loss. Hugs to you for all of the support that you give so unconditionally and selflessly. Much like the love that your precious Buddy gave so freely!


----------



## KathyL

PrincessDi said:


> Just wanted to check in and see how you are doing? I very much understand how difficult this has been for you with your sweet Buddy. Whenever I read your posts that are written always to comfort a forum member, it is so clear that you are communicating from a pure heart. Your words of comfort are born out of a deep loss. Hugs to you for all of the support that you give so unconditionally and selflessly. Much like the love that your precious Buddy gave so freely!


My feelings exactly.


----------



## Hannah's Mommy

Buddy's mom, I came here through the link in your message on my photos of Hannah. Thank you so much for sharing. I hope your heart is smiling in sweet memories of Buddy now. It's very hard to read the stories of sadness... Even though my Hannah is only 8 1/2 months old now, I love her so much that it hurts to imagine the time when we'll have to say, "goodbye." Love and hugs to you... Always.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

15 months today, 4 hundred and 58 long days. Tears are pouring from my eyes.

How can you stop missing someone you love so much?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Buddysmom, I don't think we ever truly stop missing them. We lost our first golden in 2002, and he was like our first child. Gallagher will always be a part of us, and so will Fozzie. There will always be a place in my heart for our two sweet boys. Fozzie was my heart dog, and I'm not sure I'll ever get over it totally. He truly was my best friend. Buddy will always be with you.


----------



## flykelley

Buddy's mom forever said:


> 15 months today, 4 hundred and 58 long days. Tears are pouring from my eyes.
> 
> How can you stop missing someone you love so much?


Buddys Mom, the real question is why would you want to stop loving someone? Just because Buddy is at the rainbow bridge doesn't mean you love him any less, what it means is we miss our heart dogs so much more because we don't have second chance for that one last hug or a pat on the head. You still have plenty of love in your heart, you will see that when you get your new pup. I for one can't wait for that day for you. I'm thinking there will be lots of prayers answered that day. As for me my search goes on for another dog, I thought it would be a rescue but Im leaning towards a puppy from a litter from Asoro's in Northern MI.

Mike


----------



## DERBYBOY7

Buddy's mom forever said:


> 15 months today, 4 hundred and 58 long days. Tears are pouring from my eyes.
> 
> How can you stop missing someone you love so much?


Any update on that Christmas puppy you wrote about ? I guess its too early. 

Long Island Rescue has no dogs right now, which as my wife said , is actually an awesome thing. 

If we don't rescue by the holidays I may be the next one on the puppy trail. 

I will spend the rest of my life missing Honey and wishing we had more than 58 1/2 months together, but I have to think i would have a LOT less time to cry if I had another doggie to take care of.


----------



## Karen519

*Buddy's Mom*

Buddy's Mom

I know for sure that you never stop missing someone you love, and Thank God for that. I will always miss my Smooch, Snobear, Gizmo, Munchkin, and Mimi.
I pray for the day that you will love another dog, never in exactly the same way, but you will be happy once again.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you. You'll never stop missing Buddy as he was your world. The same as we'll never stop missing Daisy, a day will never go by where I won't think of her and miss her so much. I'm really glad that Daisy and Buddy have each other at the bridge, I just know they're having the time of their lives up there!

Buddy will be so happy for you and your family when you get your golden boy. I'm sure he'll keep a very close watch over him, and will be really proud you've kept the golden love going


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I wonder sometimes that last dream of him I had when I lost him in my dreams maybe it was a sign that I should move on, like something ... you lost me, I am not coming back. I guess after so many months bringing a puppy in our lives could be good, I know it cant be any worse than it was. My Buddy was my first dog, he grew up together with my daughter. With his leaving the most important chapter of my life was closed and it always makes you sad when you know it is over.

Sweet Georgia is only two weeks pregnant and we are second in line for a boy. There are 6 more weeks to wait and see is it meant to be or not.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Hey Bud, 
How are you doing? I hope all is well on your side of the Bridge. Mammy put a new flower next to your urn today. Remember those yellow flowers you used to pick up and bring it over to mammy? Only yellow once, you knew it is mammy's favorite color. And some treats too. I know, I know, old ones are still there, maybe you were not hungry. I miss you Bud. Days are so long and lonely without you. I love you and miss you a lot.
Your Mammy


----------



## DERBYBOY7

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I wonder sometimes that last dream of him I had when I lost him in my dreams maybe it was a sign that I should move on, like something ... you lost me, I am not coming back. I guess after so many months bringing a puppy in our lives could be good, I know it cant be any worse than it was. My Buddy was my first dog, he grew up together with my daughter. With his leaving the most important chapter of my life was closed and it always makes you sad when you know it is over.
> 
> Sweet Georgia is only two weeks pregnant and we are second in line for a boy. There are 6 more weeks to wait and see is it meant to be or not.


6 weeks !!!! Thats so exciting. I will be living vicariously through your adventure and hoping its great and I'll be next !!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

6 weeks! I'm very very happy and crossing fingers everything works out!


----------



## HolDaisy

Same here, we're so happy for you and hope that it all goes right!


----------



## Chance Benjamin

I haven't had a dream with Chance yet and I am sad by this. Was hoping to get to see him in my dreams, and I'm a dreamer. Makes me want to sleep so I can maybe see and play with him again. Hopefully soon he will visit me in my dreams.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Chance Benjamin said:


> I haven't had a dream with Chance yet and I am sad by this. Was hoping to get to see him in my dreams, and I'm a dreamer. Makes me want to sleep so I can maybe see and play with him again. Hopefully soon he will visit me in my dreams.


It took 23 days for my Buddy to show up. That morning my husband got up, I said I need 10 more minutes, was I back into sleep, I don't know, next thing I know it was my Buddy coming toward my bed, I sat on the bed, I whispered "Buddy is here", started petting him and he just faded, dissolved in the air. And when I was back to myself I was sitting on the bed, then I started crying. I know it was my boy coming back to see me again. 

I pray your Chance doesn't take so long to come and let you know he is ok. My heart is breaking for you, I was there were you are now. I hope you will be soon very I am. It is not much better place, I still miss my Buddy but at least the pain is not that sharp every day like it used to be. I asked my Buddy to be a friend of Chance and show him the best places to swim and roll in a grass. And to show him a way how to let his mom know he is ok, young and healthy again. 
Hugs to you at this hard time.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I'm sure Chance will come to you. It took Fozzie about a month. I was sitting in my living room and I heard a thunk on the floor, followed by the sound of his tags hitting the floor. I knew it was him! Chance will show up when you least expect it.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Hey Bud,
It's mammy again. I've got your message yesterday, those 3 sweet ladybugs. And your sister said she saw you on the window today again. She was little bit upset nobody was home when she entered the house. Your dad said it is "just air" moving curtains. You know him, he is not a believer. You should work on it, this is a good chance to make him change his mind. He talks about you a lot lately and how great you were. 
I was trying to take a nap today in the backyard and this grasshopper was just chirping next to my ear. Later on I realized it was you talking to me. I wish I know how is it on your side, can you see me? I am reading some books trying to figure out how it looks like. I cant see you but we still cant talk. 
I was thinking today this past year we are not together, you know how many new friends we made. I am pretty sure your friends are all amazing, I got to "know" their people and I can see they taught them so well that life is all about love. You have lots of girls around sweet Daisy, Katie, Emma, Billie Jean, Honey, Jesse, Lacey... Be a real gentleman, let them have a ball first. You have Rhett, Fozzie Bear, Max, Chance,... sweet Chance, he is "a new kid in town", be nice to them, help them out. And your two Buddys, cant forget Buddys. Remember how you were confused when you just got there and others, Smooch, Snobear, BoBo, Duke ... were friendly and helped you around. 
My heart still hurts and I miss you a lot, but don't worry about me, I am getting better. Just remember to stop by from time to time so I know you are ok.
Love you forever.
Your Mammy.


----------



## TucAl

Just started reading your posts - my heart goes out to you....we lost Al a week ago today and I miss him so. We have a telephone in our bedroom. Not on a regular basis, but every so often, a blue light comes on and lights up the room. In the past we knew if was Tucson (our golden who passed away in 2009) but, last night the blue light came on again - this time it was Al & Tucson, together again...I'm glad they'll be playing with Buddy now too.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

TucAl said:


> Just started reading your posts - my heart goes out to you....we lost Al a week ago today and I miss him so. We have a telephone in our bedroom. Not on a regular basis, but every so often, a blue light comes on and lights up the room. In the past we knew if was Tucson (our golden who passed away in 2009) but, last night the blue light came on again - this time it was Al & Tucson, together again...I'm glad they'll be playing with Buddy now too.



I am very sorry for the loss of your Al. He was beautiful boy. I feel your pain like my own. 

That is what is differing science from faith. Science asks for proofs, repeated experiments, faith is to believe what your heart knows. Based on all books I've read so far that light coming on for no reason is a sign from the other side. Your boys want to light up your heart letting you know they are together again. I know my Buddy is happy to be their friend.


----------



## KathyL

I just was reading your posts and I also feel sometimes there are signs that I cannot explain. My mother died August 2009 and a day or two after she died I found a flower blooming in my garden -- it was a Blackberry Lily from a plant that I have not had for over 10 years! She was a gardener and I believe she put that plant there. Last Sunday was the anniversary of her death and I put a Mum on her grave, it was a rainy day and in the afternoon the most beautiful rainbow came out. I smiled and believe that it was her thanking me for the flower.


----------



## PrincessDi

I too believe in signs. I guess until we see them again, that's the closest that we get to our beloved goldens and family. That is hard.


----------



## CarlosW9FE

Thank you for your beautiful posts, Velinka. As a newcomer to the group, I feel that I've found a family who shares the same feelings that I have about the loss of our best friend and companion. It's been so hard to handle such strong emotions that I've felt since my loss of Rhett and I know that he has wonderful friends that will also help him at his new home at the Bridge.

One morning as I was leaving for work and backing out of the driveway, I quickly glanced at the living room window and seen my Rhett for a just an instant watching me like he always did. When I looked back, he was gone but it put a smile on my face at that very moment because I knew it was him letting me know he's still with us. My wife also said she heard the sound of his dog tags rattling just for a moment one night by the bedside where he laid when she was going to bed. I know he's still with us.


----------



## Karen519

*Yes*

I, too, believe our dogs send us signs!! I've had signs from Snobear and Smooch since they went to the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

The last hot summer days, autumn is sneaking in, first yellow leaves on trees. One more season is almost over and you are not coming back. Cant stop crying, missing you so much this morning.


----------



## PrincessDi

I know Velinka! The finality is SO hard. Yes, it's wonderful to know that we will see them again, but it is so painful that they aren't here with us where they belong. Big hugs to you.


----------



## flykelley

Buddy's mom forever said:


> The last hot summer days, autumn is sneaking in, first yellow leaves on trees. One more season is almost over and you are not coming back. Cant stop crying, missing you so much this morning.


Hi Velinka
I know how you feel, sending hugs your way and hoping tomorrow is better. You know Buddy is looking down from the bridge smiling, just knowing a new Golden will soon be in your life. As I say about me getting a new puppy, she won't replace my sweet Katie but instead she will be her to Honor her. 

Mike


----------



## HolDaisy

Hugs to you, it really is so horrible


----------



## DERBYBOY7

HolDaisy said:


> Hugs to you, it really is so horrible


Hope you guys are all doing okay. Went to the park for the first time today. Cried of course. 

I remember a very wise woman telling me when my Dad died that its the first year. You know ...The first Birthday...The First Christmas....And that was very sage advice. 

I kind of figured it would be less than that with a Dog. Now I'm hoping its ONLY a year.


----------



## HolDaisy

DERBYBOY7 said:


> Hope you guys are all doing okay. Went to the park for the first time today. Cried of course.
> 
> I remember a very wise woman telling me when my Dad died that its the first year. You know ...The first Birthday...The First Christmas....The And that was very sage advice.
> 
> I kind of figured it would less than that with a Dog. Now I'm hoping its ONLY a year.


Thinking of you too and hope you're doing okay.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thank you all my friends for understanding. My heart did not heal as I thought. Having one of the hardest days in last 15 months. It came out all of sudden and left me breathless for hours.


----------



## HolDaisy

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Thank you all my friends for understanding. My heart did not heal as I thought. Having one of the hardest days in last 15 months. It came out all of sudden and left me breathless for hours.


Sorry to hear that you had a bad day and hope that you're feeling a little better today.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Buddy'smom, I watched my friend's two goldens this week, thinking it would help me with my grief about Fozzie. Unfortunately, it just made me miss him even more! Now that they are back home at their house, I miss them too! We all know what you are going through, and it's great we all have each other! Here's hoping for a better day for you!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I know and share your heartbreak. Many hugs my friend.


----------



## Claire's Friend

It just about killed me to write about JOY's loss in that Hemangio thread yesterday. It is the most I have been able to write so far, I only could do it because I thought I could help someone else. It left me wrecked for hours. Valinka, I do not think you will get over you loss of Buddy,ever. I do not think you should even try, it has become a part of you now. It has made you one of the MOST caring, giving, wonderful members of this forum. Buddy would be so proud of his Mommy for all the support she has given to all of us in pain. It will soften over time. For me, it has been easier to learn to live with it than try and fight it. Peace to you, my friend.:smooch:


----------



## coppers-mom

The grief really does soften, but never go away.

Copper will soon be gone 2 years and I still see him out of the corner of my eye at times and I surely cried reading these notes and missing all of our angels who are gone.


----------



## DERBYBOY7

coppers-mom said:


> The grief really does soften, but never go away.
> 
> Copper will soon be gone 2 years and I still see him out of the corner of my eye at times and I surely cried reading these notes and missing all of our angels who are gone.


Yeah ....I had a feeling that might be the case.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Hey sweetie,
Mammy is cleaning kitchen, big cleaning she never felt like doing it since you were gone, and found your duckie under the sink, a strange place to be. There is a small hole in it, mammy thought she could fix it for you but never did. The squeaker is still inside. Pressed it a few times, hope you could hear it. It would be wonderful you could come running like you did when we played that game. Maybe you did for a brief moment, but mammy's eyes were filled with tears couldn't see that. Mammy misses you so, so much.
Love you. 
Your mammy

"They say that time heals a broken heart
But time has stood still since we've been apart"


----------



## PrincessDi

I know how hard it is to find something like their favorite toy. Just stops you in your tracks. We've never been able to part with their toys. We still have Golda's Teddybears, Frogs, sheep and tug of wars. Di's Teddybears, stuffies and squiky toys. And of coarse Max's batons, balls and frisbees. Such treasures they are to us.


----------



## HolDaisy

PrincessDi said:


> I know how hard it is to find something like their favorite toy. Just stops you in your tracks. We've never been able to part with their toys. We still have Golda's Teddybears, Frogs, sheep and tug of wars. Di's Teddybears, stuffies and squiky toys. And of coarse Max's batons, balls and frisbees. Such treasures they are to us.


You're so right, it's exactly the same for us. We have a whole cupboard where we have saved everything of Daisy's, couldn't bear to part with anything. 

I like to think that when I find something of Daisy's somewhere strange that it's a little sign from her and it always makes me smile. I bet all our goldie's have got the biggest collection of toys ever at the bridge.


----------



## PrincessDi

HolDaisy said:


> You're so right, it's exactly the same for us. We have a whole cupboard where we have saved everything of Daisy's, couldn't bear to part with anything.
> 
> I like to think that when I find something of Daisy's somewhere strange that it's a little sign from her and it always makes me smile. I bet all our goldie's have got the biggest collection of toys ever at the bridge.


Actually, i had thought that I might give Max's (once Di's) Help em up harness to a goldie that needed it. But, I just can't bear to part with anything. I really wish I didn't feel that way, but it's too hard.


----------



## mm03gn

Hi buddy's mom, I was just wondering how you're doing... I don't even think I've posted on this thread but I visit it whenever I can. When will you find out if you're going to have another golden boy to love?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thanks Melissa for asking. I have good days and sad days, but I miss my Bud every day. 
Sweet Georgia, the mother of our boy, is 6 weeks pregnant so two more weeks to find out. We hope to get an early golden Christmas present this year.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*My Buddy came for a visit last night*

You know that feeling when it comes close to an anniversary date, you try to ignore it but wont let you...
Today is 16 months since my Buddy left me. I can feel his presence almost daily. Last night I prayed very, very hard to be able to "see" him. And here he came. He stayed for a long time, I was hugging him and crying, his fur was so soft like Mac's (Mac's dad) and all wet from my tears. We were sitting on the floor, when my hug was too tight he would put his paw on my shoulder to assure me that it is ok, he wont go anywhere. I was just thinking I know I am dreaming but God please let me remember my dream in the morning. And I did, my pillow was still wet. My Buddy did not forget me. 
Thank you for the visit my boy. Thank you for the love you gave to me. Thank you for having me in your life. Thank you for teaching me how great love is. Thank you for making me who I am today. You are and will always be part of me. I will always love you. I will never forget you.


----------



## Neeko13

My heart breaks for you Buddy's mom....I feel your pain, my wound is so deep, I can barely breathe....Every day is a struggle, and I have to go on, for my Nash...hope both our wounds heal...good luck with the new puppy, hope you can get one, on Sept. 10th, my daughter's pup (golden of course) was born...we were ecstatic, on the very next day Sept. 11th, we put our Nitro down, the worst day in our lives....thinking of you today, and until you can smile again....


----------



## flykelley

Buddy's mom forever said:


> You know that feeling when it comes close to an anniversary date, you try to ignore it but wont let you...
> Today is 16 months since my Buddy left me. I can feel his presence almost daily. Last night I prayed very, very hard to be able to "see" him. And here he came. He stayed for a long time, I was hugging him and crying, his fur was so soft like Mac's (Mac's dad) and all wet from my tears. We were sitting on the floor, when my hug was too tight he would put his paw on my shoulder to assure me that it is ok, he wont go anywhere. I was just thinking I know I am dreaming but God please let me remember my dream in the morning. And I did, my pillow was still wet. My Buddy did not forget me.
> Thank you for the visit my boy. Thank you for the love you gave to me. Thank you for having me in your life. Thank you for teaching me how great love is. Thank you for making me who I am today. You are and will always be part of me. I will always love you. I will never forget you.


Hi V
I take that as assign that Buddy is ok with you getting another boy, not to replace him but to honor him. Praying that it is nothing but good news with the new litter. Since my little one was born it has been a giant ease on my heart, yes I will always miss Katie and the new one isn't to replace her but to honor all the love she shared with me.

Mike


----------



## flykelley

Nash666 said:


> My heart breaks for you Buddy's mom....I feel your pain, my wound is so deep, I can barely breathe....Every day is a struggle, and I have to go on, for my Nash...hope both our wounds heal...good luck with the new puppy, hope you can get one, on Sept. 10th, my daughter's pup (golden of course) was born...we were ecstatic, on the very next day Sept. 11th, we put our Nitro down, the worst day in our lives....thinking of you today, and until you can smile again....


Hi Nancie
Many of us have felt the same pain as you are. I have no magic works that will heal the pain. All we can ask is that you keep your heart open to love another Golden in the future, Nash would want that of you. It is so hard when we lose a heart dog. Prayer's and hugs are being said for you and your family.

Mike


----------



## Yaichi's Mom

Buddy's mom forever said:


> You know that feeling when it comes close to an anniversary date, you try to ignore it but wont let you...
> Today is 16 months since my Buddy left me. I can feel his presence almost daily. Last night I prayed very, very hard to be able to "see" him. And here he came. He stayed for a long time, I was hugging him and crying, his fur was so soft like Mac's (Mac's dad) and all wet from my tears. We were sitting on the floor, when my hug was too tight he would put his paw on my shoulder to assure me that it is ok, he wont go anywhere. I was just thinking I know I am dreaming but God please let me remember my dream in the morning. And I did, my pillow was still wet. My Buddy did not forget me.
> Thank you for the visit my boy. Thank you for the love you gave to me. Thank you for having me in your life. Thank you for teaching me how great love is. Thank you for making me who I am today. You are and will always be part of me. I will always love you. I will never forget you.


Tears are streaming down my face as I type after reading your post. 

I am sure this was your precious Buddy letting your know that the love between you both is for always and that you will be together again.

I feel the pain in your heart and even with new puppy Brisby, I still cry and miss my Yaichi every day...my heart knows all too well how yours feels and the impact our very special fur babies had on our soul and lives.

They indeed to give us precious gifts...I try to remember to live in gratitude for them and not in sadness, however my head understands that but the heart doesn't seem to want to co-operate. 

I am so happy that you may have a new GR souls to love very soon....your Buddy would want that for you.

Sending you a big hug.


----------



## PrincessDi

I'm so glad that your prayers were answered and Buddy came to you for a long time and you were able to love on him! I can only imagine how wonderful it felt to have him in your arms again. Hope there are more visits to comfort your aching heart!


----------



## jude

My heart breaks for you. I hope you are able to find peace and many more visits from your old and dear friend. God bless.


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Riley's Human

You're post brought a tear to my eye. We too lost our own Buddy a week before Christmas last year. Sudden, unexpected and heart-crushing. He was my 50'th birthday present from my wife and of all the dogs we've owned he stood head and shoulders above the rest. That once in a lifetime special friend who will never be replaced. Only had him in our lives for 4 1/2 years but will be in our hearts forever. Thanks for sharing your story and I hope you can once again share your love with another wonderful friend. We just recently welcomed a new little guy into our home, not to replace Buddy but to add his own special warmth to our lives. A home just isn't complete without some golden love.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Riley's Human said:


> You're post brought a tear to my eye. We too lost our own Buddy a week before Christmas last year. Sudden, unexpected and heart-crushing. He was my 50'th birthday present from my wife and of all the dogs we've owned he stood head and shoulders above the rest. That once in a lifetime special friend who will never be replaced. Only had him in our lives for 4 1/2 years but will be in our hearts forever. Thanks for sharing your story and I hope you can once again share your love with another wonderful friend. We just recently welcomed a new little guy into our home, not to replace Buddy but to add his own special warmth to our lives. A home just isn't complete without some golden love.


I am very, very sorry for the loss of your Bud. He was way too young to leave, but even for such a short time I know it is a blessing you had him. It doesn't take long to recognize how special some dogs are. My Buddy was my first dog, I love him with whole my heart, there he will live forever. I am glad you open up your heart for new guy, we hope to get our little one soon too. People here convinced me it wont take away any love for my Buddy, it will just add up more.


----------



## kimberlygino

hi buddy's mum, i lost gino and it's been 2 months. i kinda know how you are feeling because it pains me just as much. today my dad was walking my other poodle then he suddenly said 'gino!' because he wanted to see how my other dog would react. i was watching the television and i suddenly got a shock as if i'm awaken from a dream. i thought all these while was a real bad dream and that gino is back again and things are like how they were. but i was wrong. it wasn't a dream. i got real excited and that 'mini heart attack' feeling when i heard that familar name again. 

i miss my gino so much too. it feels like his always here and has never left us all. i see him so much everday and he practically grew up with me. he was 15 and i'm 20 now. i used to sleep on his body, he walked me to school, he sent me off to school, i fed him things secretly, i patted him and hugged him. then i bathed him as i grew older, i fed him his food, brought him down for walks, and looked after him. especially soon after he was diagnosed with nasal cancer (the last 6 months) was a tough time for him. i was there for all i can for him. i miss him so much and if i were to do it again, i'd have never let him suffer. it got real bad the last month and we let him go. but i knew that at that point in time, i wouldn't have done it. but thankfully this forum gave me support and told me that it's only right to end his suffering and i knew what i had to do. 

gino lives in my heart forever. when he left, a part of me died too and it's so painful. everything i do reminds me of him so much. so so much. he always greets me with waggy tails, give me his paws and licks my hand when he knows i'm sad. he runs and trots to me so happily and i would give him a great hug. every morning, he would be the first i greet and he would yawn at me. he would make this really weird but funny sound then i would give him a nod on his head and a kiss and i would shower. i miss the days where i chased him with socks and towel in his mouth. even the last day, he had towel in his mouth and sent us off when we went down for dinner. 

i miss my gino so much. he was my everything. i feel so so empty. i wish really wish all this is a bad dream and i will wake up from it soon. i feel that gino is at my friend's or cousin's care for the time being and that he will be back soon. i miss my gino so much. if love alone could have save him, he never would have died. all i ask is for 1 more day. i don't want to be greedy. i will pamper and shower him with great love before we say goodbye again. the scene, that night, the things are still vividly in my head. i will never forget that day. it's the most painful thing i've ever done and as for gino, he was my greatest gift. thank you gino for allowing me to come into your life. you've thought me so much. but how to live without him it's somethign i've to learn on my own. i wish he was here to help me to get through this. somehow i feel he is always here... i miss my gino.


----------



## T-Joy

We are with you !!! We understand you! You know that ...?
Joy, Love & Light


----------



## T-Joy

Kimberlygino, I am so touched by your story! I understand you ...I know that the words are nothing so...I'll just say...nothing, but you will understand I am sure.
Joy, Love & Light dear you


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Hi Kimberly, I am very, very sorry for your loss of Gino. It must be very hard to lose someone you knew all your life. Those we love first, we lose first. Your Gino is still with you in spirit and always be. When I have really hard moments I try to think my Buddy is just in other room or sunbathing on the grass in the backyard. It is just us, silly humans, want to see what cant be seen and want to touch what cant be touched. But we can give them our imaginary hugs, they can feel our love wrapped around them. We can keep them alive in our thoughts and memories.


----------



## CleosMom

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I visit this site very often but this is the first time I want to say something. I want to put together some words for my Buddy, my beautiful golden retriever, my boy I lost 5 weeks ago. These are the hardest days in my life.
> It all started nine and half years ago. I did not want to have a dog in my house, did not know very much about dogs, mostly have been scared of big ones. But my ten years old daughter at that time, big animal lover, wanted a dog and she wanted golden retriever. My husband did not listen to me and they brought Buddy in my life. And next to my daughter it was the best thing ever happened to me, although I did not know that then. Slowly with days passing by Buddy became my dog. When I cooked he was next to me waiting for his share of veggies, when I vacuumed he would laid down on the vacuum hose, when I sat he had his head on my lap, when I cried he would pet me with his paw, at night he would sleep on the floor next to the bed on my side, in morning he would wake my up as it is food time, when I leave at work he would be at door to get his "see you later Bud" threat, when I came back he would wait for me with his nose stick in the closet with our shoes. And then after nine and half years after tough battle with terminal illness for a couple months I lost my Bud on May 15th. I lost the best friend I ever had, lost someone to talk with, someone to walk with, someone to hug with... My heart is just broken, can't stop crying, my life is frozen in a time. I still see him everywhere, can feel softness of his coat under my hand, his happy face and the tail waging at time to go for walk, his touch with his big paw was so gentle. And pain is unbearable. I read your stories and cry with you as your pain is my pain now.
> I love you Buddy.


 
Just found this after visiting the picture thread....and saw this in your sig. line. I love that you are giving back to us newbies that have lost our Buds. The "nose stick in the closet" was just like my Max. After so long, did it get better? We have a new GR puppy coming in January.... will it be better? I still cry every morning and think I see him out of the corner of my eye.


----------



## flykelley

Hi Cleo's Mom
Welcome to our forum where you are free to talk about the pain of losing a heart dog. Does a new puppy help with the pain? It always had for me, this time I'm not sure though will have to wait until mid Oct to find out. I lost my heart dog Last Oct 24th and Im still hurting. I am just praying that the new one will ease the pain. I pray that Buddy's mom new puppy come's into her life and helps heal the heart, and puts a smile back on her face. The new puppy will never replace our heart dogs but will be in honor of them as they have all taught us about life. 

Regards Mike


----------



## Karen519

*Cleos Mom*



CleosMom said:


> Just found this after visiting the picture thread....and saw this in your sig. line. I love that you are giving back to us newbies that have lost our Buds. The "nose stick in the closet" was just like my Max. After so long, did it get better? We have a new GR puppy coming in January.... will it be better? I still cry every morning and think I see him out of the corner of my eye.



I am so sorry for your loss!! For Ken and I adopting another dog has always helped. You will always love and miss the dog you've lost-they are all so very special!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

There are so many beautiful stories, unforgettable memories of my Buddy I never shared with you. I tried couple times, it is not like I did not want to, so many posts were written but never posted as they were never finished. 

Buddy knew house rules very well. He knew when daddy leaves for couple days he will be back with special treats and lots of toys. They did not last very long, couple days at the best, but daddy never stopped bringing them. And daddy always gives treats when he is back in the house. Mammy would give a treat when leaving, he knew she felt bad about that. After mammy was gone to work, Buddy would go back to the kitchen to check it out, maybe she left her lunch or some other food on countertop could be spoiled out of fridge so he should take care of it. Or maybe some dirty plate in the sink to be taken out and pre-washed. Then he would go in the closet with shoes, his favorite place. There were small arguments going on, who left closet door open, as my Buddy destroyed quite a few shoes at his younger days, till we figured out he just slid the door with his nose. First time was big seek game, Buddy nowhere to be seen, till we called his name and he peeked out thru not more than 5" open door. It took some special skills to get there... 
That's it for now. Mammy has to stop writing, she is crying again, missing her Buddy so, so much.


----------



## mm03gn

Awwww love hearing stories about buddy . Mama will be having pups soon, no?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

mm03gn said:


> Awwww love hearing stories about buddy . Mama will be having pups soon, no?


Thanks Melissa. Pups should be born very soon, as of this weekend. I am praying for sweet Georgia to give us a gift, to bring our little golden boy to this world.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Many prayers and positive thoughts coming up your way and to sweet Georgia-- for a delivery of happy and healthy puppies, one of which will carry on Buddy's legacy--stealing your heart away. I can't wait to hear your good news!


----------



## HolDaisy

Thank you for sharing your special stories of Buddy. Such a clever boy sliding open your closet door with his little nose to steal shoes  Daisy had a habit of stealing socks. She would just appear with them and we had no idea where she was getting them from...until one day I spotted her casually rummaging through the laundry.

Sending lots of prayers for sweet Georgia over the weekend that she can give you a wonderful gift that will help to try and mend your broken heart. I know that Buddy is watching closely aswell and crossing his big beautiful paws


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thank you guys for positive thoughts and your prayers, it is getting very close to that moment, 3 more days left. I am praying for sweet Georgia, for an easy and fast delivery of puppies.



HolDaisy said:


> Thank you for sharing your special stories of Buddy. Such a clever boy sliding open your closet door with his little nose to steal shoes  Daisy had a habit of stealing socks. She would just appear with them and we had no idea where she was getting them from...until one day I spotted her casually rummaging through the laundry.


That is so sweet, I can picture lovely Daisy stealing socks. Actually for “show and run” my Buddy's favorites were my daughter’s ballet slippers, those pink soft ones. Other than slobber he never left any teeth marks on it. He would sneak into her room grab one and with a happy, happy face just goldens have would come to show us and run thru the house with his trophy.


----------



## HolDaisy

Oh bless him stealing your daughter's ballet pumps, that's adorable  such a sweet and gentle boy.


----------



## PrincessDi

Praying that sweet Georgia gives you a sweet boy! That will be one lucky puppy!


----------



## Karen519

*Buddy's Mom*

Buddy's Mom

Praying for SWEET GEORGIA and the puppies!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I wrote a little poem to my Buddy. 

Wish you are here​ 
I made a wish upon a star,
I want to know how you are.​ 
Are you healthy, chasing balls,
enjoying on grass rolls?​ 
Are you lonely or have friends,
do you get petted by any hands?​ 
Are you an angel with golden wings,
did you learn any new things?​ 
I pray God to give you my kiss,
nobody knows how much I miss
my silly puppy, my best friend
patiently waiting for earthly end.​


----------



## flykelley

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I wrote a little poem to my Buddy.
> 
> Wish you are here​
> I made a wish upon a star,
> I want to know how you are.​
> Are you healthy, chasing balls,
> enjoying on grass rolls?​
> Are you lonely or have friends,
> do you get petted by any hands?​
> Are you an angel with golden wings,
> did you learn any new things?​
> I pray God to give you my kiss,
> nobody knows how much I miss
> my silly puppy, my best friend
> patiently waiting for earthly end.​


Well that sure bought me a few tears. Just learned one of the couples getting a puppy from the same litter lost a 15 year old Golden named Buddy, lots of tears today. Made me think of you V, just know we all are praying hard for the mom and all the future pups of Sweet Georgia litter!

Mike

Mike


----------



## maggsd

Hi V, sorry I've not been around lately, I've been lost for a while. I'm so happy for you, as if all goes as planned your little one should come into this wonderful world we share today - so Happy BIRTHDAY to your beautiful new boy. I'm sure your Buddy will be watching and guiding sweet Georgia. We all know what a loving home this little one will have, as the love you give all of us shows what a gentle soul you have and what a wonderful life your new boy will enjoy. Prayers and thoughts are with you today and always.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

flykelley said:


> Well that sure bought me a few tears. Just learned one of the couples getting a puppy from the same litter lost a 15 year old Golden named Buddy, lots of tears today. Made me think of you V, just know we all are praying hard for the mom and all the future pups of Sweet Georgia litter!
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike for the prayers. Your post about loss of another Buddy brought me to tears yesterday morning, I could not even say a word. My deepest condolences to Buddy's family, I know they were looking forward to Buddy's meeting with little one. 



maggsd said:


> Hi V, sorry I've not been around lately, I've been lost for a while. I'm so happy for you, as if all goes as planned your little one should come into this wonderful world we share today - so Happy BIRTHDAY to your beautiful new boy. I'm sure your Buddy will be watching and guiding sweet Georgia. We all know what a loving home this little one will have, as the love you give all of us shows what a gentle soul you have and what a wonderful life your new boy will enjoy. Prayers and thoughts are with you today and always.


Thanks maggsd, I think about you very often, hope you are feeling little better. 
I am in an emotional state that is not easy to describe, all these mix feelings of expectation, excitement, sadness... nervous pretty much.


----------



## mm03gn

So today should be the day?? How is Georgia doing? Do I remember correctly that you are second in line for a boy?


----------



## mybuddy

I love your poem, V

Your love for Buddy fills my heart. 

Many hugs

Victoria and Buddy


----------



## *Laura*

Buddy's Mom I loved your poem. I am so looking forward to news of your new little bundle


----------



## Dallas Gold

:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing for a safe and healthy delivery for Georgia and for many male puppies! :crossfing:crossfing


----------



## cgriffin

Keeping my fingers crossed that you will get your little golden miracle!


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you today and really hope everything works out for you and you get your special goldie


----------



## Mausann

Thinking of you today and hoping everything goes well!! Your poem made me cry, you will be a wonderful Mom to a new Golden Boy and Buddy will be smiling and happy about it too!! Can't wait to hear the news. HUGS TO YOU!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I hope Rebecca doesn't mind if I share her e-mail with you, sent at 3:46pm today. My heart is pounding.
"Temp is down and so now we wait – could be a few hours – could be 24 - x-ray this morning showed at least 6 puppies."


----------



## Max's Dad

Hoping that there are at least two healthy boys!


----------



## flykelley

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I hope Rebecca doesn't mind if I share her e-mail with you, sent at 3:46pm today. My heart is pounding.
> "Temp is down and so now we wait – could be a few hours – could be 24 - x-ray this morning showed at least 6 puppies."


Extra Extra prayers for mom and pray that they are enough boys and that everybody is healthy. Our GRF needs to start a huge prayer circle for Sweet Georgia!!!

Mike


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

This is it, I just know it!! Prayers going out for sweet Georgia (& of course, Buddy's Mom).:wave:


----------



## HolDaisy

Sending prayers to sweet Georgia for a safe delivery of healthy puppies. We're thinking of you buddy's mom and hoping so very much that you get your little boy!


----------



## damita

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I hope Rebecca doesn't mind if I share her e-mail with you, sent at 3:46pm today. My heart is pounding.
> "Temp is down and so now we wait – could be a few hours – could be 24 - x-ray this morning showed at least 6 puppies."


No worries - I will leave it to you to keep the forum advised  I have a feeling I won't be the only one who doesn't get much sleep tonight


----------



## flykelley

damita said:


> No worries - I will leave it to you to keep the forum advised  I have a feeling I won't be the only one who doesn't get much sleep tonight


There had better be at least two boys in that tummy! ; )

Mike


----------



## mm03gn

I agree!! Hope there are lots of little boys!! (In the event there isn't, would you not be interested in a wee girl?)


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*Very emotional day*

On my way back home this afternoon on local radio station they announced "Pet Memorial Vigil" at Humane Society at 7pm tonight. They had an interview with pet loss counselor, one of the questions was when is the right time to get another pet and she said "when you feel that you are not betraying lost one". I remember that motto of last National and it came to me that in my past lies my future. I went there, lit a candle in memory of my Buddy, shared my story. I cried a lot, I felt it is the moment to bridge my past with my future. I had a silent talk with my Buddy in my thoughts, told him about new puppy and I do not want him to leave, I want him to be part of it and help me raise this little one. My Buddy will always be in my heart, he is my golden angel. 

Thank you all for your prayers, they mean more than you can ever imagine.


----------



## MercyMom

Buddy's mom forever said:


> On my way back home this afternoon on local radio station they announced "Pet Memorial Vigil" at Humane Society at 7pm tonight. They had an interview with pet loss counselor, one of the questions was when is the right time to get another pet and she said "when you feel that you are not betraying lost one". I remember that motto of last National and it came to me that in my past lies my future. I went there, lit a candle in memory of my Buddy, shared my story. I cried a lot, I felt it is the moment to bridge my past with my future. I had a silent talk with my Buddy in my thoughts, told him about new puppy and I do not want him to leave, I want him to be part of it and help me raise this little one. My Buddy will always be in my heart, he is my golden angel.
> 
> Thank you all for your prayers, they mean more than you can ever imagine.


He will always be your special friend to you.


----------



## flykelley

Hi V
Lots of tossing and turning for me last night as Im sure it was for you. I had a great dream that Sweet Georgia had two males and the rest females and everybody was healthy! I also said a lot of prayers last night for Sweet Georgia and of course the puppy's and asked God to watch over them and help heal your broken heart. Will keep praying and fingers crossed until you have an answer. I have a good feeling about this, I woke up in the middle of the night with almost a calm over me about Sweet Georgia. Many good people are praying things go well.

Mike


----------



## Karen519

*Buddy's Mom*

Praying for sweet Georgia!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

flykelley said:


> Hi V
> Lots of tossing and turning for me last night as Im sure it was for you. I had a great dream that Sweet Georgia had two males and the rest females and everybody was healthy! I also said a lot of prayers last night for Sweet Georgia and of course the puppy's and asked God to watch over them and help heal your broken heart. Will keep praying and fingers crossed until you have an answer. I have a good feeling about this, I woke up in the middle of the night with almost a calm over me about Sweet Georgia. Many good people are praying things go well.
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike, it wasn't an easy night but I have a good feeling too. 

First boy born at 4:45 am, he is big and strong.


----------



## HolDaisy

I also had a sleepless night thinking of Georgia and your golden pup! That's fantastic news that the first boy was born strong and healthy  Praying so hard that there's a second boy just as big and healthy waiting for you to be his Mom!


----------



## mm03gn

Any news????


----------



## flykelley

mm03gn said:


> Any news????


I'm still praying hard but no news is making me nervous!

Mike


----------



## *Laura*

BMF - thinking of you and looking forward to an update


----------



## CarlosW9FE

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I cried a lot, I felt it is the moment to bridge my past with my future. I had a silent talk with my Buddy in my thoughts, told him about new puppy and I do not want him to leave, I want him to be part of it and help me raise this little one. My Buddy will always be in my heart, he is my golden angel.


I, like you, will always miss my companion and do not want him to ever leave us. We plan to get a new puppy sometime next Spring and I have asked Rhett to send us one especially for us to raise and love just as we raised and loved him. We also want him to forever be a part of us raising our new one and to also help guide us throughout it's new life. Rhett is forever part of our lives and will never be replaced.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sorry, did not have an access to internet:
first boy born at 4:45 am, big and strong
another boy (message received at 7:53 am)

Thanks for your prayers.


----------



## CarlosW9FE

Woo...hooo...Congratulations on the new boy and I bet you're excited. Buddy sent you this little guy will help heal your heart in such a way that you can never imagine.


----------



## Max's Dad

Two boys! Sounds like great news!


----------



## flykelley

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Sorry, did not have an access to internet:
> first boy born at 4:45 am, big and strong
> another boy (message received at 7:53 am)
> 
> Thanks for your prayers.


I pray I'm reading this right.
Two boys is all we need!!!!!!

Mike


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Yay for boys! I am so happy for you! I'm sure Buddy sent them...


----------



## HolDaisy

Congratulations on the second boy! So unbelievably happy for you and your family right now. I'm sure Buddy is playing a part in all of this and watching over the pups and Georgia. Sending prayers for the rest of the pups if there's others that haven't been born yet


----------



## *Laura*

I am so happy to read a second boy has been born. YIPEEE. Buddy is watching down over you with a big smile on his face. He will be so happy to share your heart with a new little baby


----------



## Claire's Friend

I think you should start a new thread about this. Wonderful news about the boys, keep us updated!! XXOO


----------



## Vhuynh2

Buddy's mom, that is great news about the boys!!


----------



## amy22

YAYAYAYA for the second boy!! Sooo happy for you!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

OMG, I just got the chance to sneak a peak (I'm at work) at what was happening. Of course, I started crying. I'm so, so, so very happy!!!


----------



## HKautz

I recently lost my ten year old golden, Chloe! She was the love of my life and a fighter until the end. We found out that she had bone cancer on the last day of August and had to put her down the next day. While I am still heart broken and hope that it will get much easier than this, the time and love I had with Chloe was enough to show much my life is better because she was in it. I feel so sorry for anyone that has ever lost their best friend. For those who have lost pets before, how do you fill the hole in your heart after they are gone?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Everyone tells me to get another one. I don't want to feel like I'm replacing my Fozzie, and that's not what we are doing when we get another one. We are just sharing the love we had for our beloved furbaby with another one. I'm sure your Chloe would want that for you. I know it's hard, ours just died in July. Believe me, the days get easier. I think it helps to remember all of the good times we had with our babies...


----------



## Mausann

This is great news that there are two boys!!! I am so happy for you, please keep us posted!!!! HUGS


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm doing happy dances here!!! So exciting BMF!!!


----------



## flykelley

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Sorry, did not have an access to internet:
> first boy born at 4:45 am, big and strong
> another boy (message received at 7:53 am)
> 
> Thanks for your prayers.


Dear V
I can not tell a lie, lots of tears today most of them tears of joy. I know its a bitter sweet day for you and your family. Buddy for sure is looking down from the bridge giving you that smile that only a Golden can give, he is proud his mommy is going to be loving another Golden. We all are proud of you for taking this huge step. Thank You God for answering all of the prayers for V and of course watching over Sweet Georgia and the puppy's. I would like to Thank all of the forum members who have been here to Support V, we were all her when she needed us. Words can't express how grateful I am that we as a group could help a forum member when she needed it the most

Regards Mike


----------



## flykelley

Dallas Gold said:


> I'm doing happy dances here!!! So exciting BMF!!!


I have a feeling a lot of members are doing a happy dance today!

Mike


----------



## Laurie

So happy for you!!! Can't wait to meet your new little boy........


----------



## love never dies

Buddy's mom forever: So happy for you!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

HKautz said:


> I recently lost my ten year old golden, Chloe! She was the love of my life and a fighter until the end. We found out that she had bone cancer on the last day of August and had to put her down the next day. While I am still heart broken and hope that it will get much easier than this, the time and love I had with Chloe was enough to show much my life is better because she was in it. I feel so sorry for anyone that has ever lost their best friend. For those who have lost pets before, how do you fill the hole in your heart after they are gone?


HKautz, I am very, very sorry for your loss of Chloe. I am crying now reading your post, I can feel your heartbreak like my own. It has been over 16 months I lost my Buddy and I still have tears for him and very, very bad days when my heart is in a great pain. The hole in my heart will stay there forever to remind me that a part of my heart is with my Buddy and will always be, that is for him to remember me and for me to remember him. With time you just learn to live with that hole and hope one day sharp edges will heal and get a little bit smoother. I am so sorry for your pain, I wish I could help.


----------



## Karen519

*HKautz*

HKautz

I am so very, very, sorry about your Chloe!
Glad you found us!


----------



## Karen519

*Buddy's Mom*

:heartbeat:heartbeatBuddy's Mom

I am:wavey::wave: doing the HAPPY DANCE for you-SO HAPPY there were TWO BOYS!!


----------



## coppers-mom

Buddy's mom forever - you really will be Buddy's Mom forever, but now a little gem is going to come into your life (with Buddy's blessing I'm sure) to help soften those hard edges you have lived with so long now.

Sure you'll always miss Buddy, but the smiles will be easier with time.

I've loved and lost 4 goldens now since 2002. Each one led me to rescue another who had little or no chance and I know each time the golden heart from before was big enough to be glad I had a new boy. Buddy's heart is too big to not be glad for you.


----------



## Karen519

*Coppers-Mom*



coppers-mom said:


> Buddy's mom forever - you really will be Buddy's Mom forever, but now a little gem is going to come into your life (with Buddy's blessing I'm sure) to help soften those hard edges you have lived with so long now.
> 
> Sure you'll always miss Buddy, but the smiles will be easier with time.
> 
> I've loved and lost 4 goldens now since 2002. Each one led me to rescue another who had little or no chance and I know each time the golden heart from before was big enough to be glad I had a new boy. Buddy's heart is too big to not be glad for you.


Coppers-Mom

You hit it on the head-I am sure that Buddy is doing the happy dance for his Mom!!


----------



## TucAl

Just catching up on your thread - so happy for you. Can't wait to see pictures....


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

It was 5 weeks to the day after I lost my Buddy that I wrote this thread. These five weeks I was heartbroken and numb with grief. Later on reading so many books, anything I could find in a library, I wrote down some paragraphs that helped me to understand what is happening with me and my world.

I learn that *"this numbness serves a valuable purpose: it gives your emotions time to catch up with what your mind has told you. This feeling helps create insulation from the reality of the death until you are more able to tolerate what you don't want to believe." *

Posting here with great support of all of you slowly I was able to grow out of numb.

It later says:
*The capacity to love requires the necessity to grieve when someone loved dies.* You cannot heal unless you openly express your grief. Denying your grief will only make it become more confusing and overwhelming. Embrace your grief and heal. Reconciling your grief will not happen quickly. Remember, *grief is a process*, not an event, be patient and tolerant with yourself. *Never forget that the death of someone loved changes your life forever. It's not that you won't be happy again. It's simply that you will never be exactly the same as you were before the death.*

It was weeks later on this forum I read about "star". I wished I knew that earlier. With fear in my heart I went outside, sit on the stairs, our favorite summertime spot and had a talk with my Buddy. Sure enough when I looked upon sky there was my Buddy's star there. Tonight, a moonlight is coming thru the window, drove me back to that stairs to talk with my Buddy. Yep, his star is still there and I was happy to see it there. I miss my Buddy so much, I did cry but all what I wrote above was on my mind...*It's not that you won't be happy again. It's simply that you will never be exactly the same as you were before the death.*


----------



## love never dies

Helen Keller said, "The only way to the other side is through". This is true with grief. It is only by going through your grief journey that you will find peace and healing. Avoiding the pain will only delay the process.

People often believe the product of grief is closure. Closure by definition is to bring to an end or conclusion. My journey led me to peace and healing, but it is not closed; I am forever changed for having them in my life.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*Miss you my Bud, miss you so much*

It has been 16 and half months today and I am still crying on weekends morning. As smart as you were you never wanted to "see" the difference and why I stayed longer in bed. I am so sorry for every "it is too early, go to bed" I said, I am so sorry. I should never have said that. Love you and miss you the same like the day you left.
Your mammy.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Buddy'smom, I am right there with you this morning. We have Fozzie's cousin Barney(a Brittany Spaniel) coming this evening to stay with us for the week. As I pulled out Fozzie's beds and a few toys a little while ago, the tears were streaming down my face. I don't think the tears are a bad thing, but a necessary one. But it sure doesn't make it any easier, and often sneaks up on you without any warning. I'm sure Buddy is so happy for you and your new little one!


Sent from my iPod touch using PetGuide


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*Those beautiful signs of theirs*

I had a really hard time this morning, missing my Buddy so much. Went grocery shopping and to a gas station. This gas station has A&W restaurant inside. There was a sing in the window: 
Great value deals
BUDDY Burger ​It was a sign from my Buddy. Never far away, we are always together.​ 
*Please do not fail to recognize those little sings they send us every day, those beautiful signs of theirs.*


----------



## Claire's Friend

*"Please do not fail to recognize those little signs they send us every day, those beautiful signs of theirs."

Wonderful advice !!
 

*


----------



## PrincessDi

Definitely a sign from your boy! What a blessing!


----------



## T-Joy

I believe in signs strongly!!! My entire life is led by signs, but you can only see them if they are seen by your heart. A lot of people are using their mind in order to "see". Lack of experience or ... they aren't simply, ready?

I know only that the people who can really see by heart are BLESSED. And , of course, our Angels, who ever they are, are sending us the sings in order to say that the other side exists and that they are only INVISIBLE but not LOST FOREVER, or disappeared. 

The time will come when we will enjoy each other as before or even better, who cares. What's important is that we will be TOGETHER AGAIN!!! 

Velinka, we love U!!!

Joy, Love & Light


----------



## Chance Benjamin

It's definitely hard to get used to everyday waking up and wondering if it's going to be a good day or bad day. I have lost my dad and this may seem sad but I didn't grieve like I do for Chance. Yes I think about my dad sometimes, but never as much as I do with Chance. 

Praying we all have more Good Days!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*The day I broke my promise*

Tomorrow, October 15th, marks 17 months of the day I broke my promise. I said to you so many times how much I love you and will protect you, don't let anyone take you away from me. But that day, carved in my heart and my memory forever, I had to break my promise and let you go. God wanted you back, for reasons only God knows. I am not and never was mad at God. Yes I asked thousands times why God wanted you back. Wasn't I good enough to have you, what mistakes did I make, why couldn't I have you longer just a few more short years? Is your little brother, soon to come to live with us, a sign from God that I am forgiven and trusted again? My Bud, I love you and miss you so much, don't know how many days are left, but with each day passing we are one day closer to be together again.
Love you forever,
Your mammy

Please God keep my Bud close to you. He loves belly rubs and loves to be scratched behind his ears. If my Bud is sad or lonely please hold his paw. I send him kisses and hugs every night, hope he gets that too.
Forever thankful,
Buddy's mom


----------



## flykelley

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Tomorrow, October 15th, marks 17 months of the day I broke my promise. I said to you so many times how much I love you and will protect you, don't let anyone take you away from me. But that day, carved in my heart and my memory forever, I had to break my promise and let you go. God wanted you back, for reasons only God knows. I am not and never was mad at God. Yes I asked thousands times why God wanted you back. Wasn't I good enough to have you, what mistakes did I make, why couldn't I have you longer just a few more short years? Is your little brother, soon to come to live with us, a sign from God that I am forgiven and trusted again? My Bud, I love you and miss you so much, don't know how many days are left, but with each day passing we are one day closer to be together again.
> Love you forever,
> Your mammy
> 
> Please God keep my Bud close to you. He loves belly rubs and loves to be scratched behind his ears. If my Bud is sad or lonely please hold his paw. I send him kisses and hugs every night, hope he gets that too.
> Forever thankful,
> Buddy's mom


Hi V
Your new one is a gift from God and Buddy. Both are looking after you and want to see that you smile again. You were a great mom to your Buddy, you and everyone else knows it. It won't be long and your new boy will be home in your arms loving you like only a Golden can. He will never replace your Buddy but he can sure help mend your broken heart. You know how I know that. Try to remember all of the good time's you had with your boy. Prayers and hugs to you today.

Mike


----------



## Karen519

*V*



flykelley said:


> Hi V
> Your new one is a gift from God and Buddy. Both are looking after you and want to see that you smile again. You were a great mom to your Buddy, you and everyone else knows it. It won't be long and your new boy will be home in your arms loving you like only a Golden can. He will never replace your Buddy but he can sure help mend your broken heart. You know how I know that. Try to remember all of the good time's you had with your boy. Prayers and hugs to you today.
> 
> Mike


V

I love what Mike wrote, it is SO TRUE!! I believe that your little one is a gift from God and Buddy to make you SMILE and to love, again.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you today Buddy's Mom. I keep questioning aswell why Daisy had to be taken away and I don't think we'll ever know the reasons why 

You didn't do anything wrong at all, I think when he took Buddy and Daisy and all our lovely dogs - he needed some special golden angels and they had to leave us. Your new little boy is definitely a gift. Buddy doesn't want you to be sad anymore, he wants to see his Mom happy again. Daisy will be giving him an extra tight hug today for you, take care.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Today is my day off so I gave my daughter ride to University. Dogs park where I used to take my Bud is right there, a walking distance. I had 45 minutes a wait to pick up my daughter, decided to visit the park. Oh boy, I was crying there so hard. On my way back met two ladies, with a gorgeous golden girl 8 years old, to my surprise, acting like a happy puppy. She came straight to me running, gave me kisses and left lots of hair on me. It felt so good to smell and touch her soft silky fur and see that beautiful golden smile.


----------



## Max's Dad

Will not be long until your new puppy come home.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Last couple days I feel I am going backward so fast that sometimes it scares me. I know my heart is not first broken but some moments I am at the same place like those who just have lost their loved ones. All my hopes, to stop that, are now with this little one soon to be with us.


----------



## gold4me

Sometimes it is 2 steps forward and sometimes it is 2 steps back. Be kind to yourself and your feelings. :wave:


----------



## flykelley

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Last couple days I feel I am going backward so fast that sometimes it scares me. I know my heart is not first broken but some moments I am at the same place like those who just have lost their loved ones. All my hopes, to stop that, are now with this little one soon to be with us.


Hi V
You will get past those feeling, trust me. As soon as your little boy is home it will help to start healing your heart. Yes there will be tears, both happy and sad tears. I know it's going to be a bit before he comes to his forever home but hold on with both hands, puppy's are hell on wheels but I won't trade it for all of the world.

Mike


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*Sleepless night*

"He took my heart and ran with it, and I hope he's running still, fast and strong, a piece of my heart bound up with his forever" 
- Patricia McConnell

That's how I felt at that moment and I still feel the same. I hope you running fast and strong, like you run at that park we used to go. I hope to see you again one day. I will never stop loving and missing you.


----------



## Dallas Gold

flykelley said:


> Hi V
> You will get past those feeling, trust me. As soon as your little boy is home it will help to start healing your heart. Yes there will be tears, both happy and sad tears. I know it's going to be a bit before he comes to his forever home but hold on with both hands, puppy's are hell on wheels but I won't trade it for all of the world.
> 
> Mike


I agree! I think you will have some teary moments when puppy arrives- particularly when you see puppy doing something that reminds you so much of Buddy, but before you know it puppy will heal your heart and when you see him do them again, you will smile and then send a silent "thank you :smooch::smooch:" above to your Buddy, who will be looking down on you always. Those little things will be your signs from him.


----------



## ssacres

For me I have a day that is a tiny bit better and then the next day I fall apart all over again. I am sorry for your pain. Having Mia helps but I still miss my girl. There is a huge hole in my heart. Sending you Hugs..


----------



## Lucky Penny

I can't help but smile for you, knowing you are going to have a four legged friend in your house again.  Buddy, I am sure, has a big part in this new addition. He to must be smiling!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*Another Halloween is here without you*

Another Halloween that I am not looking forward to, if it wouldn't be in the memory of you I would rather have my door closed and leave the house tonight. You were so happy and excited waiting at the door for little ones to show up and give you a hug. Some wanted to take you with them, the others did not want to leave the house. I miss my sweet pirate waiting at the door, miss my bumble bee zooming thru the window. I hope you will be next to me tonight, nobody will know but me.
I love and miss you my Buddy.
Yours truly
Mammy


----------



## Karen519

*Buddy's Mom*



Buddy's mom forever said:


> Last couple days I feel I am going backward so fast that sometimes it scares me. I know my heart is not first broken but some moments I am at the same place like those who just have lost their loved ones. All my hopes, to stop that, are now with this little one soon to be with us.


Buddy's Mom

I think your feelings are totally normal. I think you might be afraid to love again, but you will. I agree with FlyKelly:This little one will find his own special place in your heart and Buddy will always have his place in your heart.


----------



## painted golden

I am so thankful for your sharing your pictures and memories. Your sharing has been a big help in my time of sorrow for the loss of my May.
Thanks Buddy's Mom.


----------



## Karen519

*Buddy*

Buddy looks so adorable in all of his costumes. I know HE WILL BE with you in spirit.

I have to hang on to Tucker and Tonka, so they don't go running out the door!


----------



## T-Joy

Whauuu he is just ... GORGEOUS!!! Every time I see his photo I think that he's Joy's brother. The same color, expressions and ...that smile...

Sweet Baddy,
I am very thankful to your mom for sharing your photos with us. I know that you know but I have a need to tell you that you are so loved forever. Tonight we are going to light a candle and to be happy just in your honor  I know that you will be wagging your happy tale offering us your best ever Golden smile from the biggest star in the sky. 
Hmmm Joy is feeling something in this very moment!!! She is barking even though there is... really nothing?? Maybe you are just watching us right now... trying to say: " Please, tell my mom , as you are already typing the message:Tell her that I LOVE HER!!!" 
I am sure that it's you sweet guy! The message is about to be sent!
execution!!! 

Joy, Love & Light 

We love you


----------



## love never dies

*Buddy is so lovable. I really like Buddy.*

​ 


Buddy is in your spirit, thought and in your heart forever. Hugs.​


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Buddy really was a handsome boy!


----------



## HolDaisy

Beautiful pics of Buddy in his halloween costumes, you can tell how happy he was. He certainly will always be with you in spirit, and everyone is so right - the new little guy will find his own place in your heart and will never ever replace Buddy. He was your true heart dog.


----------



## mybuddy

Bless that sweet, golden face. Ahhh, I love and miss him too 

You can tell by the pics, he was just the sweetest boy ever. If that were my Buddy, that costume would be ripped into pieces by picture 2 

Lova ya V!


----------



## flykelley

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Another Halloween that I am not looking forward to, if it wouldn't be in the memory of you I would rather have my door closed and leave the house tonight. You were so happy and excited waiting at the door for little ones to show up and give you a hug. Some wanted to take you with them, the others did not want to leave the house. I miss my sweet pirate waiting at the door, miss my bumble bee zooming thru the window. I hope you will be next to me tonight, nobody will know but me.
> I love and miss you my Buddy.
> Yours truly
> Mammy


Hi V
Yes days or nights like last night can be tough when we have special memories with our heart dog. You will just have to trust me on this one, but the pain of losing your Buddy will start easing for you in about four weeks. Never to take anything away from your heart dog but you know how Golden's have that sense to share some special Golden love when somebody needs it most. I have a pretty good feeling your new boy has a lot of love to share. Please don't be afraid to love him back as much as he is going to love you. Buddy will be smiling down on you from the Rainbow bridge when that day comes. I know this because I have lived it. Prayers and hugs to you guys. As Im reading and typing this Abby is laying at my feet chewing her bone. I so love having another little one under my feet.


Mike


----------



## PrincessDi

These pictures of your beautiful boy, just tug at my hearts too! I'm so sorry. I understand how hard everything is without him!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

To slide away from a path I am trying to stay on takes seconds, to get back will take days. Looking at those pictures and still can not believe that our earthly story is over and I will never hug and kiss again that sweet face I love so much.
Thank you all for your kind words, it helps a lot to be with people who understand.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

It'll be ok. You aren't leaving Buddy behind. You are bringing a new golden into your life. It doesn't take anything away from the love you have for him, just enhances it. When you see Buddy in your new pup, it will take your breath away. There is no replacement for those we love & have lost. None, whatsoever. But, we have to love again. A good friend of mine told me after we lost Jake & Lillie, and I said, never again, that I was "too good of a dog Mom". So are you!


----------



## Lucky Penny

I love the Halloween pictures of Buddy! He was a handsome boy! He must of knew when he put the costumes on, that the kids were coming soon! Buddy will show you small signs here and there in your puppy that he had a say in what puppy comes to you. I see little signs of one of my past dogs in my young dog, Luna. We always joke when Luna does something silly and say "Colby is talking to you, huh Luna!" Even though you can no longer physically touch Buddy, you two are connected through your souls. That connection can never be broken, and will always remain.


----------



## Karen519

*Reply*



Maddie'sMom2011 said:


> It'll be ok. You aren't leaving Buddy behind. You are bringing a new golden into your life. It doesn't take anything away from the love you have for him, just enhances it. When you see Buddy in your new pup, it will take your breath away. There is no replacement for those we love & have lost. None, whatsoever. But, we have to love again. A good friend of mine told me after we lost Jake & Lillie, and I said, never again, that I was "too good of a dog Mom". So are you!


I agree with Maddie's Mom-you aren't leaving Buddy behind, but getting another pup BECAUSE you LOVED him so much-you are honoring his MEMORY.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Karen519 said:


> I agree with Maddie's Mom-you aren't leaving Buddy behind, but getting another pup BECAUSE you LOVED him so much-you are honoring his MEMORY.


No, I am not leaving my Buddy behind, he is with me all time in my heart and my thoughts. I know that every step I make, every breath I take he is watching me.


----------



## dborgers

Arrrrr, maties. Buddy was a doll. He had all the candy he wanted Halloween night and it didn't hurt him a bit. 

We'll look forward to next year's pictures with your new adorable boy.


----------



## Doug

Sorry I am quite a bit behind 
Your Buddy looks like a very special boy I am so sorry for your loss. 

As you so rightly say that Buddy took a piece of you with him so to miss his friendship, loyalty, love and light is completely understandable. However you must have faith that he is still with you even though you cannot see or hear him right now just like the movie Ghost with Demi and Patrick. You already know this but now it is time for you to really believe it. Buddy would want you to be happy and feel the love that he continues to send you. We have no choice to accept this otherwise we really would go batty

This pup will be a great healer for you, one that you so richly DESERVE. This is in no way shape or form a "betrayal" but as Karen said a great honor and compliment to Buddy. I also felt it was time to add another golden to the family during a memorial prayer service. It is a very special feeling.

This new bundle of joy might have a swishy tail and bright eyes like Buddy but it will bring it's own distinct gifts of love and even challenges that you never knew before.

You are a very kind and generous person. This is one lucky pup! I am so excited for you all!!


----------



## Vhuynh2

At the end of every week, I think of you and how you are one week closer to bringing your boy home!


----------



## patrice

I am so excited for you. You never leave a heart dog behind, only extend the love that was planted in you. I can't wait to hear from you after you once again have a sweet golden in your life.


----------



## goldy1

I can't read about your Buddy without tears welling up and stinging my eyes (like they are right now). But in a good way. You have enough love in your heart to give your new Golden. It will never be the same as Buddy but it will be wonderful.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I want to post it here first, we visited pups yesterday. The trip was 4 hours long one way, luckily no snow on the roads. Had really great time with them, more to say and see later on the little one thread. They are so sweet and adorable, time went by so fast with 4 of them and mom, grandma and 2 very handsome boys, younger CJ is just little bit smaller replica of my Buddy. Those were 2 shortest hours in my life. 

On the way back the radio station played *Over the Rainbow* and my Buddy's song *Lucky*:

*Lucky by Jason Mraz*
Do you hear me,
I'm talking to you
Across the water across the deep blue ocean
Under the open sky, oh my, baby I'm trying​ 
Boy I hear you in my dreams
I feel your whisper across the sea
I keep you with me in my heart
You make it easier when life gets hard​ 
I'm lucky I'm in love with my best friend
Lucky to have been where I have been
Lucky to be coming home again
Ooohh ooooh oooh oooh ooh ooh ooh ooh​ 
They don't know how long it takes
Waiting for a love like this
Every time we say goodbye
I wish we had one more kiss
I'll wait for you I promise you, I will​ 
I'm lucky I'm in love with my best friend
Lucky to have been where I have been
Lucky to be coming home again
Lucky we're in love every way
Lucky to have stayed where we have stayed
Lucky to be coming home someday​ 
And so I'm sailing through the sea
To an island where we'll meet
You'll hear the music fill the air
I'll put a flower in your hair
Though the breezes through trees
Move so pretty you're all I see
As the world keeps spinning round
You hold me right here right now​ 
Yes, these little ones can take away your thoughts and mind from whatever is there. They can still your heart too, before you even know it. But there is part of my heart that will always remain unchanged, that part belongs to my Buddy, the one I love the most. ​


----------



## gold4me

Oh my I have tears of joy in my eyes for you. Everyone is right that Buddy will always be by your side. He might even chuckle some when the little guy tries your patience. Truly your love for Buddy and his love for you taught you what it means to have a golden in your heart and life. Buddy was a wonderful teacher and he will be with you until you meet again.
PS I love Buddy's song. I think he definitely approves of your new little guy and that was his way of telling you.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I love it!! I'm so glad you made the trip safely, got time to visit and fall in love, and hear Buddy's song and Over The Rainbow- you got signs!

So do you know which pup is yours now and did you name him CJ? If not, I guess I misread. What does CJ stand for? I love it!


----------



## flykelley

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I want to post it here first, we visited pups yesterday. The trip was 4 hours long one way, luckily no snow on the roads. Had really great time with them, more to say and see later on the little one thread. They are so sweet and adorable, time went by so fast with 4 of them and mom, grandma and 2 very handsome boys, younger CJ is just little bit smaller replica of my Buddy. Those were 2 shortest hours in my life.
> 
> On the way back the radio station played *Over the Rainbow* and my Buddy's song *Lucky*:
> 
> *Lucky by Jason Mraz*
> Do you hear me,
> I'm talking to you
> Across the water across the deep blue ocean
> Under the open sky, oh my, baby I'm trying​
> Boy I hear you in my dreams
> I feel your whisper across the sea
> I keep you with me in my heart
> You make it easier when life gets hard​
> I'm lucky I'm in love with my best friend
> Lucky to have been where I have been
> Lucky to be coming home again
> Ooohh ooooh oooh oooh ooh ooh ooh ooh​
> They don't know how long it takes
> Waiting for a love like this
> Every time we say goodbye
> I wish we had one more kiss
> I'll wait for you I promise you, I will​
> I'm lucky I'm in love with my best friend
> Lucky to have been where I have been
> Lucky to be coming home again
> Lucky we're in love every way
> Lucky to have stayed where we have stayed
> Lucky to be coming home someday​
> And so I'm sailing through the sea
> To an island where we'll meet
> You'll hear the music fill the air
> I'll put a flower in your hair
> Though the breezes through trees
> Move so pretty you're all I see
> As the world keeps spinning round
> You hold me right here right now​
> Yes, these little ones can take away your thoughts and mind from whatever is there. They can still your heart too, before you even know it. But there is part of my heart that will always remain unchanged, that part belongs to my Buddy, the one I love the most. ​


Hi V
Nothing but a huge smile is across my face after reading your post. You know Buddy was with you on that trip watching over his Mom. It won't be long until this long and painful journey of yours will end. A new beginning is coming your way with Buddy watching you and guiding you. All I can say is a lot of prayer's have been answered. Thank You God!

Mike


----------



## mybuddy

OMG

OMG

OMG

Really??????? Goosebumps. This made me cry.........so touching. I just emailed you. Want to hear more.


----------



## HolDaisy

Oh wow I bet you had a lovely time visiting the pups!

That's so amazing that Over the rainbow and Lucky Buddy's song came on the road! Over the rainbow is Daisy's song so I know that she was looking after Buddy yesterday for you and they were both smiling down. What a wonderful sign off your special boy to let you know that he is with you each step of the way. We are thrilled for you and cannot WAIT for this baby boy to come home with you!


----------



## MaryLovesMojo

Hi Buddy's Mom, it's been close to a year since I havebeen able to sign on here. I lost my Mojo, my best dog and center of my entire universe, last October fifth'i relive every moment over and over it is torture so I had to stop coming back here.even now I'm writing through heavy sobs and pouring tears.I just wanted you to know that I finally was able to open my heart to another golden, and oh boy was this pup in dire need of rescue.I can honestly say I love him immensely and he is a joy on our hearts and home.IM so happy to read about your newbaby pup.you won't regret it.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Hi Mary, I am so happy to see you again. I think about you often, wonder how are you. Sometimes I go at your profile and look at Mojo's pictures. I know you miss your Mojo, when you love someone so much like we love our boys all that love cant just disappear in a moment. We will never forget them, they will always be part of us. I cry so often these days, almost every day. I know my Buddy is not coming back, it is going to be me to go to "his" place one day and meet him there. Please stay and tell us more about your pup.


----------



## gold4me

Velinka the pictures of the pups made my heart melt. I just know that Buddy had a paw in this new venture. I know what you mean when you say the love we had/have for our goldens never disappears. It stays in our hearts and souls and makes us better people. That is what our goldens do for us - make us better people. I still mourn for my boys and of course Emmy who are at the bridge. They will always be a part of me. I am so excited for you.


----------



## patrice

Buddys mom,

I think that you may be like me, and wind up posting about your new love with the friends who have known you and Buddy. I am so excited for you! I know your heart and can't wait to hear about your new love.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I have to share this little detail with you as it's on my mind all this time. The day we visited puppies after they were tired and requested to have a nap, we had a talk with Rebecca getting very valuable information, she is wonderful and has a plenty of knowledge, sweet mom Georgia came over and sit in front of me. While I was petting her head she looked at me with her beautiful, soulful eyes and she is kind of girl that you could love with all your heart. There was so much warmth in her eyes and I could "read" that look clearly. She was telling me "I did it for you, I brought that boy to the world to help heal your heart. You do not worry, everything will be ok, you will be fine". I will never forget that look and those unspoken words clearly coming from her. I know my Buddy would love her.


----------



## Bentleysmom

I love those moments when you can see into a dogs soul! Personally, I believe that Buddy was instrumental in guiding this puppy to you ♥


----------



## Dallas Gold

Wow, that is a very wonderful experience you shared with your puppy's momma.


----------



## flykelley

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I have to share this little detail with you as it's on my mind all this time. The day we visited puppies after they were tired and requested to have a nap, we had a talk with Rebecca getting very valuable information, she is wonderful and has a plenty of knowledge, sweet mom Georgia came over and sit in front of me. While I was petting her head she looked at me with her beautiful, soulful eyes and she is kind of girl that you could love with all your heart. There was so much warmth in her eyes and I could "read" that look clearly. She was telling me "I did it for you, I brought that boy to the world to help heal your heart. You do not worry, everything will be ok, you will be fine". I will never forget that look and those unspoken words clearly coming from her. I know my Buddy would love her.


All I can say V is oh my god! You know Buddy was watching over you on the whole trip to see your new boy.

Mike


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

That is so special! Buddy did send that boy to you!


----------



## Lucky Penny

Your posts brought tears to my eyes, and warmth to my heart. What a wonderful moment your shared with your puppies mom. Dogs are so smart, she knew what you had been through, and she knew that you needed her at the moment to comfort you and to tell you everything would be better once you welcome your new puppy into your life.


----------



## HolDaisy

Bless sweet Georgia. I love how dogs can speak to you just by a certain look, they really are amazing. Buddy certainly did send the little boy your way and I bet he's so excited to see his family so happy again when he comes home


----------



## Nash's Mom

dear buddys mom.....i read your post....your buddy was just such a fine dog. i know that paw touching your face, my bud did it too. i would lie down next to him on the floor and talk to him anf hed reach and gently touvh my face...they knew us...those beautiful expressive brown eyes....crinkle of a bread bag or chips, instant show around the corner of the kitchen....he was a huge chow hound and we indulged him, but he was fed the best. dear friend.....i feel what you have felt....it helps to know that we have all loved them so much and our pain is shared...thank you for buddy's story. im crying for both of us and our boys....our beautiful Buddys.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Nash's Mom said:


> dear buddys mom.....i read your post....your buddy was just such a fine dog. i know that paw touching your face, my bud did it too. i would lie down next to him on the floor and talk to him anf hed reach and gently touvh my face...they knew us...those beautiful expressive brown eyes....crinkle of a bread bag or chips, instant show around the corner of the kitchen....he was a huge chow hound and we indulged him, but he was fed the best. dear friend.....i feel what you have felt....it helps to know that we have all loved them so much and our pain is shared...thank you for buddy's story. im crying for both of us and our boys....our beautiful Buddys.


Thanks Janis, I am very sorry for the loss of your Buddy Nash. Our Buddys, they were the ones in a million.
I am going thru some papers on my desk, long time overdue and found there my Bud's last months prescriptions picked up at Costco. It says on the top Buddy (dog), very, very far from the truth. How these things can bring you to tears in a moment!


----------



## gold4me

Oh boy what a beautiful moment you shared with your new little guys mom. Whew the tears are flowing right now. It never ceases to amaze me as to how our goldens can reach deep into our hearts and souls. I am so excited for you.


----------



## Karen519

*Yes*



gold4me said:


> Oh boy what a beautiful moment you shared with your new little guys mom. Whew the tears are flowing right now. It never ceases to amaze me as to how our goldens can reach deep into our hearts and souls. I am so excited for you.


I echo Gold4me's sentiments. How special you and Georgia got to "talk!"
You are both such loving Moms! Surely Buddy had his paws in this!
Can't wait for you!


----------



## Mausann

That was beautiful, I know Buddy has alot to do with the puppy you are getting!! I am so happy for you, when will you be able to bring him home and did you pick a name yet? The golden smile is something you never forget! Hugs to you!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*18 months ago today*

18 months ago on this day my life changed forever, I had lost you. Since then I feel like I live in two worlds. The real one with many hard days, when house feels so empty and I am lonely. And dream world where nothing changed and you are still next to me. In dream world your beautiful eyes follow me everywhere and your golden smile lights up the room. In dream world I can still give you hugs and feel warmth of your body and softness of you fur. Some people had short glimpse of the world that is yours now and are spreading words it is beautiful and amazing and I want to believe that as I always wanted you to have the best. We talked a lot about you lately and then it comes silence with me leaving a room. Your birthday is coming soon, one more we do not celebrate together. Some things will never change, my love for you and how much I miss you. My Buddy please, please be with me in days to come, I need you, your love and help. 
As always,
Your mom forever


----------



## Skipperella

Wow he was beautiful! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sweet sweet Angel Buddy. HUGS BMF on this sad anniversary.


----------



## DERBYBOY7

Great pictures Velinka. Thanks for sharing. Almost Puppy time.


----------



## Karen519

*Buddy*

Buddy will ALWAYS be with you and especially when you welcome YOUR PUPPY!


----------



## T-Joy

Thank you for sharing this wonderful pictures of you and your Buddy, that wonderful lion-boy who is next to you always and who will help you so much in days that are coming very soon...
Buddy you are in our thoughts always but specially today! 

Love & Light 
T,B&J


----------



## Neeko13

tHIKNING of you today and this week....Love the pic of Buddy and you, holding hands, precious....I have felt sooo much love from Nitey lately, I've felt his presence with helping me love another pup, Neeko!!!! He wont fill that space in my heart that was Nitey's, but he is taking up the extra room that I have in there....cant wait til you get your new pup...does he have a name yet??


----------



## Claire's Friend

Buddy will always be there for you and the new puppy. It will amaze you. Hugs my friend,
XXOO

Here is Jordan helping me toss Golden roses in the ocean at JOY's favorite beach on JOY's 2nd Gotcha Day at the bridge. SOOOO much better than the first one that I had to do all alone.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Buddy was a very handsome boy, I'm sure he will be watching over his new little brother.


----------



## HolDaisy

I really hope that Buddy sends you a little sign today to let you know he's still with you, I think the most special sign he's sending you will be very soon when you get your little boy. Buddy will be so happy for you all, he wants to see you smile again. He really is one of the most handsome goldens I've ever seen, like a big fluffy lion - just gorgeous! I can see how loving he was just by looking at those sweet eyes, and the photo of you 2 together is so very precious. You can see he loved you just as much as you him 

Claire's friend - that's such a touching photo of Jordan helping you with the roses on Joy's bridge day.


----------



## Doug

*"My Buddy please, please be with me in days to come, I need you, your love and help."

*Why do you doubt him? Of course he'll be there!!  Who do you think planned all of this in the first place?* 

*By the way, that is the most beautiful letter I have ever read. We are all pulling for youand wishing you the very best of joy, fun and love with this new special little nugget. How exciting!!*




*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

BMF-you have so much love to give, you're such a warm, caring, generous and compassionate person.

Open up your heart and let this little one come in, it's your turn to be happy.


----------



## Karen519

*Buddy's Mom*

Buddy's Mom Forever

Is it this weekend you get your puppy?


----------



## PrincessDi

Velinka, the last picture of you and Buddy is my absolute favorite. The bond that you share is SO strong and not even him leaving for the bridge will ever change that. I too believe that Buddy has sent the little one to you. That will never diminish your bond and love that you share with Buddy!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Today I pray to feel your paw in my hand as we are walking together,
I love you as I always do, you live in my heart forever.
Please be with me today as I cant do it without you.
Love you with whole my heart and miss you so much.
Your mom forever


----------



## 4Goldens'

Oh my I just read your very touching story. Buddy was beautiful and you were certainly a very loving Mom. You have been such great support to me and I can see why Buddy loved you so much. I know this is hard, when I lost my Golden Riley 10 years ago to a tragic night being hit by a car, my heart ached so bad I didn't know how to function. I can't even explain how sad I was and how sad I was for Bridgett cause that was her partner in crime. Bridgett would look for him everywhere and it just broke my heart. Thats how I ended up with Bailee, Bridgetts boyfriend. As selfish as it may sound it did help me heal, I couldn't bear the pain and bringing a puppy home in Rileys honor we named him after Riley. Sir Bailee Blu Spirit, cause we knew in our hearts that Rileys spirit for always would be in our heart. I wish yo well Buddy's Mom and know that Buddy would approve and he is running now without sickness and pain. And his spirit will live on through the new puppy. ((Hugs))


----------



## Buddysmyheart

Oh Velinka, I have been thinking of you so much these past weeks. You know I have pulled back from this forum, simply due to the emotional aspect of it. I have also had a difficult year moving forward after my Buddy's death on Nov. 26th. Almost a year already!  But, I just wanted to thank you for all of your support and caring. You and all the other's on this forum are there always with a kind word of support just when I needed it. Again, thank you. Everything came to a head this year.. illness for myself and husband, and Mother-in-law, and the pain that Buddy was really gone too. 

I am So happy that you will be welcoming a new puppy soon!!! (today, maybe?) It will do your heart good to love again, while always remembering and still loving your Buddy. You know Goldens are unhappy when we're unhappy, right? I think your Buddy's heart will rejoice when you honor his memory with another Golden. The fact he brought you such joy and love is a testament to him. So be happy, and enjoy every day...life is short, we need all the smiles, friends and love we can get!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Buddysmyheart said:


> Oh Velinka, I have been thinking of you so much these past weeks. You know I have pulled back from this forum, simply due to the emotional aspect of it. I have also had a difficult year moving forward after my Buddy's death on Nov. 26th. Almost a year already!  But, I just wanted to thank you for all of your support and caring. You and all the other's on this forum are there always with a kind word of support just when I needed it. Again, thank you. Everything came to a head this year.. illness for myself and husband, and Mother-in-law, and the pain that Buddy was really gone too.
> 
> I am So happy that you will be welcoming a new puppy soon!!! (today, maybe?) It will do your heart good to love again, while always remembering and still loving your Buddy. You know Goldens are unhappy when we're unhappy, right? I think your Buddy's heart will rejoice when you honor his memory with another Golden. The fact he brought you such joy and love is a testament to him. So be happy, and enjoy every day...life is short, we need all the smiles, friends and love we can get!


Thank you so much for your kind words. I am very sorry that you were challenged so much in the past year, I know the loss of your Buddy was hard enough and adding more to it was hard for anyone to handle. I hope and pray with whole my heart that is getting better for you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*Happy 11th Birthday my Bud*

My dear Buddy, today is your 11th birthday, the second birthday we do not celebrate together. I hope you have fun there with so many golden friends and they will make up to you for your mom not being there for your big day. So many hugs and kisses are coming your way today I know you will feel them like I feel your presence here. Thank you for that sweet ladybug I found in the snow, I know you sent me to easy my pain. I will always love and miss you and you will always be my boy. Couple nights ago I've noticed you were with little Charlie when he stopped wrestling with his bear and looked at you above. He lifted his paw, I saw it, did you give him high five? After that little Charlie is different boy, he had good night sleep and settled down, he knows now you are ok with him being in your house. I brought your bowls for him and it is a bittersweet to see them at the place where I had them for you for so many years. You know that mammy still has hard days just cant get over it that she has to wait God knows how long to see you again. I truly hope you have a good day today there. And please forgive your mom she doesn't know any better and crying again. Oh Bud you taught me so much but did not teach me how to go on with living without you. 
Happy Birthday sweetheart go, have fun.
Love you and miss you.
Your mammy forever.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy 11th Birthday Buddy!

I think there is one very special and big Birthday clelebration taking place in Heaven today with all our beloved Goldens.

I know my boy is right in the middle of it all too.


----------



## flykelley

Hi V
Happy Birthday Buddy, Please watch over Little Charlie and Mom. She will need some help with little Charlie. Buddy please keep sending mom little signs that you are watching her and Charlie. Tell Katie to share her tennis balls with you today, she is a bit of a ball hog. To all of our wonderful Golden's at the bridge we all miss you so much and think about you guys all the time. Run Hard and sleep free all of our Rainbow Bridge Golden's. We miss all of you guys.

Mike


----------



## PrincessDi

Velinka, I'm crying now!! Happy Birthday Buddy! He left too soon, he still should have had some years ahead of you. I know that he wants Charlie there with you. I know this a a another hard anniversary. Keeping you in our thoughts to get through this difficult day!


----------



## HolDaisy

Happy 11th Birthday Buddy! I hope that Daisy is giving you an extra love today on your special day, I know she's keeping you entertained with her crazy ways.

Thank you for sending Charlie to your Mom to help her and keep sending her your little signs to comfort her. Charlie is a lucky little boy having you as his angel


----------



## gold4me

Happy Birthday dear sweet Buddy. I know that Emmy and BoBo are there celebrating with you today. :wave:


----------



## Vhuynh2

Happy birthday Buddy boy!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Happy Birthday Buddy at the Bridge-- I hope you are enjoying your day. thanks for sending little Charlie to your family!


----------



## love never dies

Happy Birthday Buddy. Today you are the birthday boy. Enjoy


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Happy Birthday at the Bridge, Buddy!


----------



## goldencontriever3

Happy 11th Birthday sweet Buddy!! I know there is a huge party at the bridge to celebrate your special day! Your mom misses you. Please watch over her. She is a special lady!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

With heavy heart in behalf of my Buddy I want to thank you for birthday wishes. I miss my Buddy so much, cant put into the words. I just cant believe my Bud is so far, far away from me. Today I was holding Charlie's paw but could see my Buddy's paw. I even call little Charlie Bud today. My daughter said she cant believe we have a dog in the house again, to me sometimes feel like we never stopped having one as my Buddy never left, he stays in my heart forever. I cried so many tears today, I wish they could bring my Bud back just for a minute.


----------



## njoyqd

Aahhh, sweet lady. We are crying with you, sharing your sadness and your grief.
Sending prayers today for you & Buddy. I hope he has met our Carmen and that they are sharing some happy times. Thank you for all the comfort you bring to me and others on this forum. You bless each of us by sharing your stories of your Buddy & Charlie.
❤Dale


----------



## mudEpawz

Happy Birthday Sweet Buddy


----------



## goldy1

You write with such incredible feeling that anyone reading your post to your Buddy knows the depth of pain and sadness you feel without him. I feel your emotion and grieve with you on your Buddy's birthday. I only hope that your grief will ease. Not the memories, just the grief.


----------



## Vhuynh2

There is already so much heartache in your words; I can only imagine how much is not expressed. I hope Charlie has helped you get through this day.


----------



## flykelley

Hi Charlie
I know Buddy was watching over your mom yesterday, I can only pray he is teaching you about being a heart dog, so you too can help ease your Mom's broken heart. Please give your mom some extra love and even a paw to hold on to every now and then. Many of us have been where your mom is and she will need a Golden's love to help heal her broken heart. You have a hug task in front of you Charlie but with Buddy watching and guiding you we all know you can help V heal. You are a cute little boy for sure, pretty sure you are as smart as you are cute. Lots of forum members are following your life so do what Golden do best, Share your love, your Golden smile and the ability to love and mend broken hearts.

Mike,
Carmel, Faithy, Katie, Lilly and the newest Golden to help my heart heal Abby!


----------



## PrincessDi

Thinking of you today Velinka and hoping that it's at least a little easier today. Charlie will not help fill the gaping hole that sweet Buddy left, no one ever could. But you have a huge heart and as he grows, there will be a new part of your heart that will start anew. Keeping you and Charlie in our thoughts!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Buddy's mom forever said:


> With heavy heart in behalf of my Buddy I want to thank you for birthday wishes. I miss my Buddy so much, cant put into the words. I just cant believe my Bud is so far, far away from me. Today I was holding Charlie's paw but could see my Buddy's paw. I even call little Charlie Bud today. My daughter said she cant believe we have a dog in the house again, to me sometimes feel like we never stopped having one as my Buddy never left, he stays in my heart forever. I cried so many tears today, I wish they could bring my Bud back just for a minute.


BMF, your Buddy is always with you and will be forever. He may not be there physically, but always in spirit, he's watching over you and always right by your side. 

Look around, he's everywhere, such as when you found the ladybug, it was his gift to you and sweet little Charlie.He wanted you to know he's there.


----------



## Karen519

*Buddy*



Buddy's mom forever said:


> With heavy heart in behalf of my Buddy I want to thank you for birthday wishes. I miss my Buddy so much, cant put into the words. I just cant believe my Bud is so far, far away from me. Today I was holding Charlie's paw but could see my Buddy's paw. I even call little Charlie Bud today. My daughter said she cant believe we have a dog in the house again, to me sometimes feel like we never stopped having one as my Buddy never left, he stays in my heart forever. I cried so many tears today, I wish they could bring my Bud back just for a minute.


I know that all of our dogs at the Rainbow Bridge are celebrating Buddy's Birthday with him and I know he's watching over you.
Buddy sent Charlie to take care of you!


----------



## goldensmum

Happy Birthday Buddy - sorry it;s late, but for some reason I couldn't post on here yesterday.

I'm sure you will have spent a happy day with your friends as you continue to watch over your family from the bridge


----------



## Lucky Penny

Thinking of you and your sweet Buddy on his birthday. Charlie truly is a gift from Buddy. I just finished reading the book, "A Dog's Purpose". Have you read that? If not, it is very good, you would like it. It is one of those dog books that all dog people would like.


----------



## Buddysmyheart

Thinking of both of our Buddy's today...they are never far from our thoughts are they? Had a wonderful dream about my Buddy last night, it made me smile this morning when I woke up. So, life goes on, it always does. It keeps moving, you can't stop it. You can't go back to the moments you wish you could change. So we go forward with the hope that our hearts keep healing from the pain of loss. Charlie is a wonderful start!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

The snow in backyard is full of little, tiny pawprints, there is no square inch of snow that is not explored and marked, but my heart is aching every time when I look into it, I am missing you, I am missing your pawprints in the snow and paw marks on the door. I am missing your happy smile and rolls in the snow. I am missing everything about you being around. 
Love and miss you forever.
Your mammy


----------



## hotel4dogs

sending you hugs.


----------



## Karen519

*Hugs*

Hugs to you!!
Hugs to Little Charlie!


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you. It must be very strange for you seeing new little tiny pawprints in the snow. Buddy is looking down on you though and smiling at little Charlie enjoying doing what he loved best


----------



## goldy1

Sending you good healing vibes from NY


----------



## maggsd

Sorry V for missing your Buddy's day. I've been finding it difficult to come back to the forum, which is strange. I'm hoping you find the love in little Charlie, that will help mend your broken heart. Always know I'm thinking of you x


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Tonight I have sleepless night, the first one after little Charlie came home. I prayed God to open my eyes so I can see invisible, I prayed God to give me the power so I can touch untouchable. I pray God to bring you to my dreams tonight as I miss you so much. So many things I wanted to tell you but there was no enough time. So much love is still left in my heart for you to last forever. So many beautiful goldens joined you last days, I don't have time to say to their families how sorry I am, but I do have tears for them and ask you to meet them and be of help to them. They are loved the same way you are and they are greatly missed too the same way you are. I wish I could hugh you tonight and let you lead me into sleep. I love you and miss you forever, my Buddy.
Your mammy forever.


----------



## flykelley

Hi V
Try to nap with Charlie today, Buddy is with you every day watching over you and Little Charlie. He will be sending you more signs soon. I got one this am from Katie, Abby cried to go out around 3:30 am. I let her out put her back in the bathroom with the baby gate up and her crate door open. She started whining a bit and I told her to lay down and go to sleep. She kept whining so I thought maybe she needed to go out again, instead when I took the baby gate down she ran right to the bedroom and put her paws up on the bed. Katie use to sleep on the bed with us until she had knee surgery, then it was always under the bed. Lilly never was much of a bed sleeper. I always missed not having my girl in bed and here comes Miss Abby last telling Dad she wanted to sleep with me. In my small mind thats a sign from Katie.

Mike


----------



## PrincessDi

I understand your longing. Praying that Buddy comes to you in your dreams tonight! I know how wonderful it would be to hold him in your arms again even only in a dream.


----------



## KathyL

Velinka, I also could not sleep last night. By the time I fell asleep it was time to get up and take Harley in for blood tests -- I think that is why I was not able to sleep, I kept thinking about this. I think your little Charlie tires you to the point that you cannot sleep even when you want and need to. I hope tonight you find you are able to sleep quickly and be blessed with dreams of Buddy.


----------



## DERBYBOY7

Are there pictures of Charlie anywhere ?


----------



## HolDaisy

He's got his own thread, here's a link:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-up-1-year/120542-my-boy-born-morning-42.html

He's on various pages after this one, think this was the first pic so have a look through and you'll find them  he's adorable!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

It was 19 months yesterday that my Buddy moved to the place that I cant hug him for awhile. Part of my heart went with him to remind him on me. In my world everything reminds me on him, every step I take inside the house just scream loud in my mind "my Buddy was here". Sometimes he sends me signs to keep me going and hoping one day we will be together again. Some of you might read in little Charlie thread that my Buddy sent me a ladybug on cold November's day a month ago I found on the snow. I took it into the house and she is still alive, my daughter says it is my new pet. It reminds me on my Buddy and makes me feel he is still with us. I still miss him so much and so wish I could have him back if only for one day.


----------



## flykelley

Amen V Amen, one day all of us will be able to hug all our pets again. Until then we just have to remember the good time's.


Mike


----------



## patrice

I have often yearned to have my Buudy back- if only for one day. And, what that day would look like......just amazing...It would be full of free runs, belly rubs ever-ending, walking in the woods forever with no hurry back, and, a meal to end the best day ever. Oh, I would give anything for that day, one more chance to show him how special he was. One more day to cherish him,to let him know how much he was loved...


----------



## Karen519

*Patrice*

Patrice

I would LOVE to have just a little more time with my Munchkin, Gizmo, Mimi, Snobear and Smooch, but it would never be enough. I know I will see them again at the Rainbow Bridge!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Oh my--If we could have our Fozzie and Gallagher back for one day, what a wonderous day it would be. It also would be filled with belly rubs, long walks, and lots of golden kisses! If only....


----------



## Buddysmyheart

I completely and with my whole heart agree. I miss my Buddy more each day. As the weeks and months pass, it is a constant reminder that while he is with me in spirit, I can't hold him, kiss his funny nose, rub his belly, and have him half sitting on my lap on the couch. Buddy is in my heart always and forever, and I will just have to be patient until we meet again.


----------



## KathyL

I read these posts and cry and cry, but I cry for my dog that is still here but dying. I cannot imagine what life will be like without him. To not hear the morning wake-up shake and nose in my face. To come home and not have the golden greeting with one of his stuffed animals in his mouth. I have only had this beautiful boy for 5 1/2 years but these have been the best years. I wake up when he wakes up, he goes to bed when I go to bed, he is there when I garden, there when I shovel the snow, in the bathroom when I take a shower, he is my shadow and I am his shadow. But he is failing and I pray God helps me through this.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

KathyL said:


> I read these posts and cry and cry, but I cry for my dog that is still here but dying. I cannot imagine what life will be like without him. To not hear the morning wake-up shake and nose in my face. To come home and not have the golden greeting with one of his stuffed animals in his mouth. I have only had this beautiful boy for 5 1/2 years but these have been the best years. I wake up when he wakes up, he goes to bed when I go to bed, he is there when I garden, there when I shovel the snow, in the bathroom when I take a shower, he is my shadow and I am his shadow. But he is failing and I pray God helps me through this.


Kathy, your post brought me to tears I am so sorry I know how you feel. I pray with whole my heart for your boy and just don't want anyone to go thru this pain. It is so hard, it is not fair that those beautiful dogs cant stay longer with us. Took little Charlie for a walk tonight, every stop he made was the place my Buddy would stop. I still cant walk him without tearing up. Why is that? I just cant say enjoy your time at Bridge my Bud I will see you later, I miss him I want him here. Hugs to you and your Harley.


----------



## PrincessDi

KathyL said:


> I read these posts and cry and cry, but I cry for my dog that is still here but dying. I cannot imagine what life will be like without him. To not hear the morning wake-up shake and nose in my face. To come home and not have the golden greeting with one of his stuffed animals in his mouth. I have only had this beautiful boy for 5 1/2 years but these have been the best years. I wake up when he wakes up, he goes to bed when I go to bed, he is there when I garden, there when I shovel the snow, in the bathroom when I take a shower, he is my shadow and I am his shadow. But he is failing and I pray God helps me through this.


Very sorry to read about your boy. That is just way to young to loose him. It is so hard to watch them declining and knowing that you will loose him. Keeping you both in our thoughts.


----------



## flykelley

KathyL said:


> I read these posts and cry and cry, but I cry for my dog that is still here but dying. I cannot imagine what life will be like without him. To not hear the morning wake-up shake and nose in my face. To come home and not have the golden greeting with one of his stuffed animals in his mouth. I have only had this beautiful boy for 5 1/2 years but these have been the best years. I wake up when he wakes up, he goes to bed when I go to bed, he is there when I garden, there when I shovel the snow, in the bathroom when I take a shower, he is my shadow and I am his shadow. But he is failing and I pray God helps me through this.


Kathy
Im so sorry you are going through this, enjoy what time you have left if you can. Prayers for you and your boy.

Mike


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*Spiritual growth*

Please keep your mind open! First time I posted on this thread my Buddy was gone for 5 weeks. I remember some posters writing "you will see him again". I went back and read my first post to be sure that I wrote there I lost my Bud thinking do they understand, my Bud is gone, what are they talking about, did they read my post. I was very confused.
These days, 19 months later, after reading so many posts here and many books I do believe I will see him again and on some special moments he is still with me in spirit. For those who still question, here is the story... Last two mornings little Charlie woke up around 5 am, too early for week days. As I did not want to take chance I took him outside to pee, even he did not ask to go. Then he wanted to roam around and I needed one more hour of sleep. I put him back into his crate, he started crying there. I just said "please Bud take care of Charlie, mommy needs just half an hour more of sleep". Little Charlie stopped crying immediately, no beep no nothing for one more hour. I am amazed! We need so little, just to have our minds and hearts open. Why then we do not believe?


----------



## KathyL

Oh, I hope I have Harley's spirit with me for always. Today it is snowing in Milwaukee and I keep thinking how he would run in the snow and bark at me until I made snowballs to throw so he could run and jump in the air to catch them. I keep praying that he will rally.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

KathyL said:


> Oh, I hope I have Harley's spirit with me for always. Today it is snowing in Milwaukee and I keep thinking how he would run in the snow and bark at me until I made snowballs to throw so he could run and jump in the air to catch them. I keep praying that he will rally.


Kathy I am praying for your Harley to go out and have a fun in the snow, for me and my Buddy to run and catch snowballs like he always did. Hugs.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*Love you forever*

At Christmas dinner last night my 11 years old niece asked me, Auntie if you would have just one wish what would you like Santa to bring you, I said I wish Santa brings me my Buddy back, she said I'm sorry and gave me a hug. She understood much better than anyone in the room. Yesterday was your day, you were with me I know. Little Charlie was mellow like you were, he slept on all your places just going thru the house from one spot to another. With his little body he blocked the front door so to be sure that we all stay in the house like you always did on weekends. He even put his head on my foot while I was washing dishes like you used to do all time. At dinner we talked about you a lot, you just loved to go there to our adopted Canadian grandma and grandpa's house. My friends were thrilled that little Charlie has grandpa's name and we know you were smiling with grandpa and grandma above happy that we are keeping tradition alive celebrating Christmas together for 15 years. I love you and miss you so much these days. All Christmas we were together were going thru my mind, from those first ones when you would attack Christmas tree, later years sneaking under to find your presents to the last ones when you would wait for a permission to do that.
I know I should stop posting here and leave the space for others to grieve but cant do that. The part of my heart is in this thread and this is a link to you, the place I feel the most connected with you. Every time I post here I have a few tears going down my face and wonder will I ever be able to write something down with smile. I hope you have a wonderful time there, I miss you so much and wish you are here. Makes me happy to think that we are one Christmas closer to be together again. 
Love you forever,
Your mammy


----------



## DERBYBOY7

I hope you never stop posting here Buddys Mom. Even when you don't miss Buddy as much because you are having so much fun with Charlie, you are like an internet therapist to all the poor grieving souls that come here looking for confirmation that they are not crazy ...and some one knows exactly how much it hurts.


----------



## flykelley

Buddy's mom forever said:


> At Christmas dinner last night my 11 years old niece asked me, Auntie if you would have just one wish what would you like Santa to bring you, I said I wish Santa brings me my Buddy back, she said I'm sorry and gave me a hug. She understood much better than anyone in the room. Yesterday was your day, you were with me I know. Little Charlie was mellow like you were, he slept on all your places just going thru the house from one spot to another. With his little body he blocked the front door so to be sure that we all stay in the house like you always did on weekends. He even put his head on my foot while I was washing dishes like you used to do all time. At dinner we talked about you a lot, you just loved to go there to our adopted Canadian grandma and grandpa's house. My friends were thrilled that little Charlie has grandpa's name and we know you were smiling with grandpa and grandma above happy that we are keeping tradition alive celebrating Christmas together for 15 years. I love you and miss you so much these days. All Christmas we were together were going thru my mind, from those first ones when you would attack Christmas tree, later years sneaking under to find your presents to the last ones when you would wait for a permission to do that.
> I know I should stop posting here and leave the space for others to grieve but cant do that. The part of my heart is in this thread and this is a link to you, the place I feel the most connected with you. Every time I post here I have a few tears going down my face and wonder will I ever be able to write something down with smile. I hope you have a wonderful time there, I miss you so much and wish you are here. Makes me happy to think that we are one Christmas closer to be together again.
> Love you forever,
> Your mammy


Hi V
Looks like Charlie and Buddy are both looking after you. That is a good thing. Please don't ever feel the need to stop posting here, there is plenty of bandwith for everyone. Many people know how you feel and if it helps just one person to deal with losing a Golden its well worth it. I know Abby is also starting to do some of the things that Katie use to do, makes me smile when she does.

Golden Hugs
Mike


----------



## Doug

Keep posting!! This is what this section of the forum is for.

Have you ever thought that Charlie is Buddy? Millions of people in the world believe in reincarnation. Often people welcome another fur buddy into their life but the new dog does not behave the same way. They are not a replacement they are a different identity altogether. However your case seems different. Charlie does seem to follow in Buddy's foot steps. Could it be possible that Charlie has returned to you since you have been hurting so much? You have already seen many miracles take place. Charlie obviously cannot be exactly the same as his last form but he seems to be as close as he can. What IF Buddy is Charlie? 

Buddy and Charlie want you to heal and be happy but you also need to give yourself permission for this. You do not need to let go of your love but do let go of the negative ties that bind you to that sad place because they do not belong to Buddy.
(Would you believe that I just typed Charlie instead of Buddy? LOL In this case maybe they are one in the same??)


----------



## KathyL

Velinka, when I read your posts on this forum, I feel like you are looking into my heart and soul and I am sure others feel the same way. You express exactly what we feel and all too often many do not understand these feelings -- you do understand. 
I had to smile when you mentioned Buddy and Charlie lying at your feet when you wash dishes because my Mikey used to do the same thing. 
I also wanted to let you know that Harley's dosage of Prednisone has been reduced to half of what he started on and last night I began to see a little of him coming back. He is very sick and I know I cannot make the lung tumors go away but at least to see him more comfortable makes me feel better. 
Buddy's first New Year in a couple of days!


----------



## Buddysmyheart

Velinka, We all appreciate your caring support, and very acute insight into what we are all feeling. I mostly post here in this forum because my Buddy's loss is where it led me. I still need this forum to remind me I am not alone with my sadness, and it helps that you and others truly understand. We are all so happy you have little Charlie, and for me, gives me hope that if my circumstances change; someday I can again welcome a new puppy, or rescue, or a shelter dog that needs a good loving home. Having Charlie in no way diminishes your love, loyalty, or memories of Buddy. Charlie simply expands your circle of love. Life goes on, but so does love....for the ones still here, and most certainly for those at the heavenly "Bridge"!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Hey my Bud, long time no talk! I feel selfish that I do not have time to wish sweet Molly happy 1st birthday, to say a word to Andy, Tesia and Tia how sorry I am that they do not feel well. To say I am thinking of Harley, Bridget and all other cancer patients. To say I am sorry for Toby not feeling well and how sweet little Yogi and Abbey are. To say how sorry I am to those new members for their loss of loved ones. I am thinking of all I mentioned and those I did not and sending my prayers and positive vibes for them every day. But I have to stop by to talk to you, to tell you how much I love you and miss you. Daddy and your sister got new cell phones and are taking many pictures of little Charlie. Daddy showed me slide show he made. I did not want new phone I said I am ok with old one, do not use it so much anyway. I did not tell them that old one have pictures of you and if I buy new one I wont be able to take your pictures and it hurts, I cant imagine not be able to do that. I talk to you every day but so many times I feel it is not enough, I still want more. Little Charlie meet all our neighbors when we go for walks. They say you have a new dog, I know they do not mean it in bad way but it hurts me, I feel like I gave up on you to have a new one and I would never do that. I love you and miss you, some days it still hurts a lot. Today is one of those days I cried couple times. Maybe because little Charlie was so cuddly this morning, he usually does not have time for that. He found some of your toys and he loves to play with them. It reminds me of you, how happy you were playing around. Little Charlie is waking up, I got to go. Just let you know love you and miss you a lot. Sending hugs and kisses,
Your mom forever.


----------



## HolDaisy

Buddy is with you every single step of the way and will be so happy you have Charlie to love


----------



## Vhuynh2

No worries, we all know how busy little Charlie is keeping you!!


----------



## Finn's Fan

You didn't give up on Buddy. You honored him by opening your heart to another loving pup, who will never replace Buddy or even close the hole that will forever be the place that holds Buddy. Charlie is an addition, not an "instead of". V, go enjoy little Charlie's antics and smile, remembering all that Buddy taught you about love.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*May you be forever young*

Missing my Buddy 611 days today, 20 long months. Never day has started without saying good morning to you where ever you. The most important thing in life is that you loved and I loved you. May world come to an end my love for you will never. Forever with you in spirit.
Your mammy


----------



## Karen519

*Buddy*



Buddy's mom forever said:


> Missing my Buddy 611 days today, 20 long months. Never day has started without saying good morning to you where ever you. The most important thing in life is that you loved and I loved you. May world come to an end my love for you will never. Forever with you in spirit.
> Your mammy


Buddy's Mom Forever: Buddy knows how much you love him. I know he's watching over you and Charlie! I've seen glimpses of Smooch and Snobear in my Tucker and Tonka.


----------



## Buddysmyheart

Right there with you...Even though it gets somewhat easier as time goes by, that lingering sadness of what we lost is always there. As time goes on, and little Charlie matures, your bond with him will continue to grow and fill your heart. My sister-in-law's father died this week. He was 89 years old, and was married to his wife for 69 years, and together for 72 yrs!! She told me at the church, that their lives and hearts were one, just like the day they were married. And the love they shared goes on and never dies, and will come full circle again when it is HER time to go. She is at peace with knowing they will be together again, and that time will be for eternity. And that is what "Love" is all about.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Buddysmyheart said:


> Right there with you...Even though it gets somewhat easier as time goes by, that lingering sadness of what we lost is always there. As time goes on, and little Charlie matures, your bond with him will continue to grow and fill your heart. My sister-in-law's father died this week. He was 89 years old, and was married to his wife for 69 years, and together for 72 yrs!! *She told me at the church, that their lives and hearts were one, just like the day they were married. And the love they shared goes on and never dies, and will come full circle again when it is HER time to go. She is at peace with knowing they will be together again, and that time will be for eternity. And that is what "Love" is all about*.


Thank you for sharing. What she said is so beautiful. While I am waiting for my time to go I am learning new things with little Charlie and knowing that I will be with my Buddy one day again brings me peace.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*I know it was you!*

Remember the neighbor at the back who doesn't like any dog? You used to bark at him every time he was in his back yard or at night when you could see him from the top of the stairs thru his window. Little Charlie was outside minutes ago and I could hear a bark. It was different, deep, big dog bark. It wasn't his "let me in" or "come play with me" bark. I got out to see the neighbor thru the window and little Charlie was looking in that direction and barking. I know it was you barking. The ladybug you sent me died today and you didn't want me to be sad about that, you just sent me another sign that you are always with me. 
Love you and miss you as ever.

Your mom forever


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Hey Bud, how are you doing? We have such a cold weather here last two weeks. I spend most of the time entertaining little Charlie and teaching him some manners. He has so much credits with dad, what ever he does his only comment is he is still a little puppy. And Charlie is going nuts when sees dad, maybe because dad is away from home a lot or I think he is dad's boy. I am ok with it, I have you, you are my boy forever. 
Had really weird dream last night. Dad phoned and said he is on his way and has a golden from rescue with him. I was so upset and confused I don't think we have enough room and time for two dogs. But when he showed up at the door, it was you with him. You gave me a hug and then run to meet little Charlie. I was sooo happy to see you playing with your little brother. Cant tell you how hard was this morning when little Charlie woke me up barking like he usually does and you were nowhere to see. Oh gosh, I miss you so much.
Love you,
Your mom forever


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Days and nights I cant stop thinking of you and every thought burns little whole in my heart. I wish you were here for little Charlie's first walk and play in the snow and first bark back to Yogi. Gentle and mellow you were, you would never talk back to anyone. Love never days, but you have to learn what love is.

Those are the lyrics of a love song, but the way I feel about you must be love.​ 
Over and over I look in your eyes
you are all I desire
you have captured me
I want to hold you
*I want to be close to you*
*I never want to let go*
I wish that this night would never end
I need to know ​ 
Could I hold you for for a lifetime
Could I look into your eyes
Could I have this night to share this night together
Could I hold you close beside me
Could I hold you for all time
Could I could I have this kiss forever
Could I could I have this kiss forever, forever​ 
Love you forever,
Your mammy


----------



## gold4me

Beautiful words and so true. I know in my heart that there will be a time when I see my babies again and then I will never have to say good bye. 
I love your signature pictures.


----------



## Buddysmyheart

Thinking of our Buddy's today on this cold winter day. We will always miss them, but they are buried so deep in our hearts, they will be a part of us forever.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*Last winter with my Buddy*

Two years ago at this time, there was winter like any other, last winter with my Buddy. We had snow but weather was mild, my Buddy and I were going for long walks, playing happy in the snow. Life was good but not for long. We were bonded on the way that just people on this forum understand. They will understand my tears today too. Please hug your loved ones gentle and tight for me and my Bud and many like us. Charlie got so many hugs this morning, half of it is for you my Bud.

Love you and miss you so much, 
Your mom forever


----------



## Chance Benjamin

I cry tears for you and buddy and for my Chance because I miss him so much! If I have any down time in my day and get to thinking too much I still find myself shedding a tear even if it's at work. There's a therapy dog at the elementary I work that just started with the kids and he's a goldendoodle....I can't pet him too long because I will break down and cry in front of the kids. It's so amazing the unconditional love and companionship you can have and miss. Such a huge part I miss in my life. I am not ready for another dog yet just still wish I had Chance. Thinking of you and buddy.


----------



## Qontry

We are grieving the recent loss of our best friend, Kodiak. I assembled a memorial website for our beloved Kodiak and found the effort cathartic.
*******************************************************


----------



## flykelley

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Two years ago at this time, there was winter like any other, last winter with my Buddy. We had snow but weather was mild, my Buddy and I were going for long walks, playing happy in the snow. Life was good but not for long. We were bonded on the way that just people on this forum understand. They will understand my tears today too. Please hug your loved ones gentle and tight for me and my Bud and many like us. Charlie got so many hugs this morning, half of it is for you my Bud.
> 
> Love you and miss you so much,
> Your mom forever


Hugs and prayers for you today V. Hold Little Charlie tight, Buddy is watching over you two.

Mike


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*Love you forever*

I will never let time and space
to separate us.

Eternity is forever
so is love I feel for you.

I have some other paws to hold
but yours are always on my mind.

I have another one to cuddle
but half of those hugs are for you.

It is the smell and softness of his fur
that brings you back to me.

I will never let anything 
to stand between us.


Love and miss you forever,
Your mom


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Two years ago tonight life I've known for years was coming closer to an end. Those were the last hours, I realized my prayers were not answered. I could not keep the promise given to my Buddy so many times "mammy will help you". So many times I said to my Buddy "wait for me Buddy, mammy will come back". This time I was about to say "you may go now."
I so want to write more about my Buddy but cant. My heart is very heavy. This pain I feel tonight is larger than life.


----------



## flykelley

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Two years ago tonight life I've known for years was coming closer to an end. Those were the last hours, I realized my prayers were not answered. I could not keep the promise given to my Buddy so many times "mammy will help you". So many times I said to my Buddy "wait for me Buddy, mammy will come back". This time I was about to say "you may go now."
> I so want to write more about my Buddy but cant. My heart is very heavy. This pain I feel tonight is larger than life.


Hi V
Those times when we lose a heart dog are always very hard. Hold your not so Little Charlie close today and remember Buddy will always be close by watching over you. One of the hardest things we can ever do is to let one of our heart dogs so they don't have to suffer. Doesn't make it any easier. Try to enjoy your day with your little man and remember all the memories of Buddy and know he is looking down and watching over you and Charlie everyday.

Mike


----------



## HolDaisy

You're in our thoughts today. Buddy knew how much his Mom loved him, and he knew that if there was anything in the world you could have done to have kept him with you that you would have done it for him. Daisy will hug him extra tight and look after him for you as he watches over his loving family. Charlie will help you through these extra difficult few days. Take him on a nice walk and tell him all your favourite memories of his special golden angel Buddy, goldens really are the best listeners. Sammy sends you hugs too.


----------



## KathyL

Velinka, when I saw this post the tears just began. I know how two years can seem like a lifetime while at the same time on some days it feels like it was just yesterday. I hope you have a warm spring day today and are able to spend some quiet time with Charlie and tell him all your favorite Buddy stories.


----------



## cgriffin

Thinking of your through tears for your Buddy and my Toby.

I know those words well, whispered into furry ears...


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thinking of you during these tough remembrance days. I hope through your sadness Buddy will reach out to you with a sign or through little Charlie. I think my 2 Bridge Boys are keeping our Yogi busy causing him to do little things that bring back memories of happy times before with both of the Angel boys.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Laura*

I hope Charlie's kisses will help you get through this difficult day. Will be thinking of you


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Thinking of you today. I know how hard it is when we lose our heartdog. Hug Charlie a little tighter today..


----------



## PrincessDi

Velinka, thinking of you on the very sad bridge day and understanding how hard these anniversaries are. I'm sure that Buddy is enjoying a beautiful day today that is full of rainbows and the things that he enjoys most. He knows that he will see you again! It is those of us that are left behind that feel the pain and loss.


----------



## love never dies

Thinking of you... Dogs come into our lives, leave paw prints on our hearts, and we are forever changed. With Sympathy.


----------



## mddolson

I understand & feel your heart break. 
One year has just passed since we lost our Emma. 
I had hoped by that now the memories & pain of her loss would have subsided, but on mother's day all those feelings welled up again, & we relived that day all over again.
I know you're going through the same. 
I remember the animated movie "All Dogs Go To Heaven".
I have no idea if its true or not, but clearly if there is no animal more deserving than a dog. IMHO The life of devotion, companionship, & unconditional love they've given us puts them way ahead of most souls in line.
I found it helped to talk to Bella & tell her about Emma.
Perhaps this will work for you to.

Be well.

Mike D


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

Velinka
I know too well how hard this day is for you and send you comforting wishes.
I too cry quite often for the loss of my three golden girls.
Try to embrace all the good memories you have of Buddy and may your little
Charlie be there to comfort you.

Barbara


----------



## Karen519

*Velinka*

Praying Charlie's kisses get you through this very painful day!
God Bless Buddy!!


----------



## maggsd

Velinka, I know you heart is full of sorrow, and how much you miss Buddy. I'm sure he'll be at peace to know little Charlie is bringing you much happiness and love.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you today


----------



## love never dies

Grieving is the process of learning to live our life without someone we care about. It is a lifelong journey. Thinking of you. Hugs.


----------



## T-Joy

Dear Velika, Charlie hasn't come to you for nothing. He is here and Now and that is important! He is real and needs your Love right now! 
Buddy will always be a part of your heart He will occupy a part of your heart forever. God knows what I am talking about! 
But there is Charlie, so, take care of little Charle because the life can be hard and if something happens to him ppp...( and I pray God to protect Him and You) you will never forgive yourself! Just be grateful for this continuity of Love that is the only thing that matters in our small existence on Earth! Let Buddy stay what he was always to you, an Angel...He is happy where he is now, and is watching you...waiting for you... Charlie and all your family. Everybody and everything has it's time.
With all my Love 
Look forward 
God bless you
Iskreno od srca, ne ljuti se, ovo mi se samo namece da napisem. 
volim vas
Tanja


----------



## MercyMom

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Two years ago tonight life I've known for years was coming closer to an end. Those were the last hours, I realized my prayers were not answered. I could not keep the promise given to my Buddy so many times "mammy will help you". So many times I said to my Buddy "wait for me Buddy, mammy will come back". This time I was about to say "you may go now."
> I so want to write more about my Buddy but cant. My heart is very heavy. This pain I feel tonight is larger than life.


I am so sorry you are still grieving dearly for your Buddy. I support you all the way.


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you, sending special hugs.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thank you my friends for your kind comments and support. I was indeed one more time driven into the deepest end last couple of days, I knew if I just make myself to turn on the computer and read your comments it will help me a lot, finally today I made it. I know that each one of you are very familiar with the pain of losing the heart dog, something what cant be described or imagined till it happens to you. 
Last couple days were very hard, I tried to make myself busy around the house, to take my mind off that day. Charlie kept bringing one toy after another, somehow he picked up all that belonged to my Buddy, that did not help at all. The day after he almost understood that something bigger happening with his mom and turned into an angel. On the walk he would sit when we met someone, this way he got lots of attention and he liked it, we work on it all the time but this time his sit happened without asking. Every little while he would turn his head to be sure I am still there.
I was cleaning up some old bills and found the last city license bill I paid for my Buddy in April 2 years ago at Humane Society and bought him a bully stick. He had some sores on his lips and I wanted to wait for them to heal so he can have the stick. I really believed that medication he was taking will help it heal. It did not happened, he never got his stick and I know how much he would love it. My Buddy never had a rawhide to chew right away, first he would be dancing happy dance with it turning around, tossing it into the air, so happy to have it. This was suppose to be his first bully stick and I could imagine how happy he would be. Never happened, never had chance to enjoy it. I gave it to Charlie when he was teething and he loved it.
It was Sunday May 15th, two years ago warm, sunny day that changed my life forever. The day my Buddy left. He left me behind in tears, my heart was bleeding for months and months. I cried rivers for days but he couldn't come back. At least not in shape I've known him and was craving to have next to me. Once when blindness of pain calmed down I could see him again. One day he would be a beautiful yellow butterfly the other a sweet little lady bug. His spirit comes back in disguise to keep me spiritually waken and aware that what you have once you never lose. Sometimes I think about day we meet again. May sound silly but I think about that day like a trip to unknown place, transition into different shape and form but who cares, somebody there I love so much is waiting for me. 
Hugs to you all from Charlie and me.


----------



## flykelley

Hi V
Clearly many people on this forum understand the pain of it. You can tell just by the vast numbers of the reply's on your post going all the way back to losing Buddy and of course the large number of post about Charlie that many people that many people are here for you. I can't lie I have shed many a tears over losing Katie, have also shed lots of tears when reading your post about Buddy. More tears of happiness when you got the Little C. We all understand and have walk in your shoes. This forum has been a great source of comfort for me over the last year and a half. I can't lie though it is still very hard to read about someone who has lost a Golden and post about it on the bridge thread. I cry everytime, I try to just not read that thread because of the pain it brings back. Somedays I can, somedays I just can't do it. I think many days I have accepted losing Katie and other days it still hurts like hell and I can shed more tears. Some days Abby so reminds me of Katie and I just don't understand how that can be. Please hug Little Charlie for me and take it one day at a time.

Mike


----------



## T-Joy

I really can understand you!!! 

LOVE U <3


----------



## KiwiD

I know how much you miss Buddy but am glad that you have Charlie to help bring some smiles


----------



## PrincessDi

Thinking of you at this difficult time. The anniversaries are so difficult.


----------



## Mausann

I know how you are feeling, I was crying as I read your post. I still miss Billie Jean a lot, sometimes I thing I hear her footsteps. Some people think we are crazy, but I know I am not. I loved her with all my heart and I know she loved us just as much. Keep loving Charlie and hugging him because you know Buddy wants you to be happy with Charlie. Give Charlie a hug from me. My China is precious also and we love her, we know Billie Jean had something to do with us getting her from the rescue. Hugs to you.


----------



## Buddysmyheart

You always put into words just what I am feeling. Yesterday would have been my Buddy's 14th birthday, and it was a kind of sad day for me. I have loved and cherished all of our pets, but our Buddy was a special one for us too. Life is certainly different without him. My only consolation is knowing he is not hurting anymore. May 15th is my husband's birthday, and our little neighbor girl Lily's too. Two years ago on that date would be the last time our Buddy celebrated my husband's birthday with us, and his last birthday on the 22nd. I will always think of your Buddy and mine on that day when we celebrate my husband's birthday. I sometimes find myself pulling back a little from this forum. Grief is cathartic, but it is still a heartache. For the first time since we were married, we have no pets in our home. It is a strange feeling. I'm not sure what we are going to do about that, we are still not sure. Reading your posts always makes me feel better, because you know instinctively how we feel, and you are able to verbalize it so well. Time does heal, but I think sometimes, it takes a very long time.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Buddysmyheart said:


> You always put into words just what I am feeling. Yesterday would have been my Buddy's 14th birthday, and it was a kind of sad day for me. I have loved and cherished all of our pets, but our Buddy was a special one for us too. Life is certainly different without him. My only consolation is knowing he is not hurting anymore. May 15th is my husband's birthday, and our little neighbor girl Lily's too. Two years ago on that date would be the last time our Buddy celebrated my husband's birthday with us, and his last birthday on the 22nd. I will always think of your Buddy and mine on that day when we celebrate my husband's birthday. I sometimes find myself pulling back a little from this forum. Grief is cathartic, but it is still a heartache. For the first time since we were married, we have no pets in our home. It is a strange feeling. I'm not sure what we are going to do about that, we are still not sure. Reading your posts always makes me feel better, because you know instinctively how we feel, and you are able to verbalize it so well. Time does heal, but I think sometimes, it takes a very long time.


I am a May child too. My birthday is on May 3rd. Last couple years I would come home, feed my Buddy and make supper for my two. Then I would say, lets go Bud, have a nap. In the bedroom we would go, he would lay down next to the bed and I would have my hand on his back and pet him till we both fall asleep. When we wake up it was a walk time. That year it supposed to be my special birthday, fiftieth, but my Buddy was sick and I did not feel like celebrating. I stopped taking naps, took time off the work so could have more time with him. But that day I was just so tired and exhausted and had to lay down for a bit. My Bud did not move a lot but then he came into the room and laid down on his spot like at good old times. It was last nap we took together, it was Buddy's birthday present to his mom. That's the memory of my 50th birthday, out of all my birthdays the most sad one. I am crying now thinking of that day.

Happy Birthday to your Buddy, hope our Buddys have a good time, waiting for us to join them on the other side of Rainbow. Hugs to you my friend.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

My Buddy's stuff is packed in a box that I don't dare to come very close. Charlie got some of the toys and food and water bowls, but my Bud's favorites are still in there. This morning I had to open up the box, wanted to take Collar Catcher with poop bags out so I do not have to carry bags in my pocket. Inside there were some treats left probably from 3 years ago when we had our last trip out, Paws in Motion walk, I did not need that daily as my Buddy was not a pooper on regular walks. Can't stop crying now, why he did not have a chance to eat those treats. Why was he taken from me so early? I love and miss him so much.


*"How do you pick up the threads of an old life? How do you go on, when in your heart you begin to understand…there is no going back. There are some things that time cannot mend. Some hurts that go too deep…that have taken hold."* - Frodo (The Lord of the Rings)

.


----------



## cgriffin

Feeling for you and with you. I keep asking myself "why" all the time, I still cry daily.
Hugs to you.


----------



## Karen519

*Buddy's Mom Forever*



Buddy's mom forever said:


> I am a May child too. My birthday is on May 3rd. Last couple years I would come home, feed my Buddy and make supper for my two. Then I would say, lets go Bud, have a nap. In the bedroom we would go, he would lay down next to the bed and I would have my hand on his back and pet him till we both fall asleep. When we wake up it was a walk time. That year it supposed to be my special birthday, fiftieth, but my Buddy was sick and I did not feel like celebrating. I stopped taking naps, took time off the work so could have more time with him. But that day I was just so tired and exhausted and had to lay down for a bit. My Bud did not move a lot but then he came into the room and laid down on his spot like at good old times. It was last nap we took together, it was Buddy's birthday present to his mom. That's the memory of my 50th birthday, out of all my birthdays the most sad one. I am crying now thinking of that day.
> 
> Happy Birthday to your Buddy, hope our Buddys have a good time, waiting for us to join them on the other side of Rainbow. Hugs to you my friend.


Buddy's Mom Forever

I am so sorry for the pain! I, too, am a May child, May 19th is my birthday. That is so beautiful what you wrote about you and Buddy taking your naps together and Buddy giving you that bittersweet gift for your 50th Birthday. I am so glad that Buddy sent your Charlie to watch over you!


----------



## Karen519

*Buddysmyheart*



Buddysmyheart said:


> You always put into words just what I am feeling. Yesterday would have been my Buddy's 14th birthday, and it was a kind of sad day for me. I have loved and cherished all of our pets, but our Buddy was a special one for us too. Life is certainly different without him. My only consolation is knowing he is not hurting anymore. May 15th is my husband's birthday, and our little neighbor girl Lily's too. Two years ago on that date would be the last time our Buddy celebrated my husband's birthday with us, and his last birthday on the 22nd. I will always think of your Buddy and mine on that day when we celebrate my husband's birthday. I sometimes find myself pulling back a little from this forum. Grief is cathartic, but it is still a heartache. For the first time since we were married, we have no pets in our home. It is a strange feeling. I'm not sure what we are going to do about that, we are still not sure. Reading your posts always makes me feel better, because you know instinctively how we feel, and you are able to verbalize it so well. Time does heal, but I think sometimes, it takes a very long time.


I am so sorry for your loss of Buddy and the pain. Praying for healing for you and your hubby.


----------



## Ylan's Mom

Buddy's mom forever ... Thank you for sharing your nap stories with us. I would also take naps with my Ylan, you brought me good memories. I wish I can say something to ease your sorrow, your words have been so comforting to me. We can feel joy in so many years of wonderful memories but we will surely always miss them. Take care and Happy b-lated birthday.


----------



## Macey

Hi Buddy's Mom forever. This is Macey's mom. I want to thank you for your kind words. She is still here but getting a bit slower. I can't bear the thought of life without her.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Macey said:


> Hi Buddy's Mom forever. This is Macey's mom. I want to thank you for your kind words. She is still here but getting a bit slower. I can't bear the thought of life without her.


Macey's mom, I am very sorry for your girl. I pray and hope the time is on your side and we will celebrate Macey's 10th Birthday together. Please try to be positive and strong as much as your heart will let you. Love your girl, give her many hugs. Please do not cry leave it for later on, now try to enjoy time you still have with her. When you need us, we are here for you. Hugs.


----------



## Macey

We celebrated Macey's birthday on Saturday with tennis balls and stuffed toys and best of all a new Nemo kiddie pool. She was very happy and loved her new pool which she tried to take Nemo off the bottom thinking it was a toy that sunk of the pool and was blowing bubbles under the water. Couldn't stay out long it's very hot here in Connecticut. I pray for more days like that and cooler weather to make it easier on her.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Macey said:


> We celebrated Macey's birthday on Saturday with tennis balls and stuffed toys and best of all a new Nemo kiddie pool. She was very happy and loved her new pool which she tried to take Nemo off the bottom thinking it was a toy that sunk of the pool and was blowing bubbles under the water. Couldn't stay out long it's very hot here in Connecticut. I pray for more days like that and cooler weather to make it easier on her.


Happy belated 10th Birthday to sweet Macey. I am so happy that she had such a good time and loves her pool. Hope you have lots of good days with her, I know you celebrate every and each day you are together. We live in Canada, somewhere in the middle but my daughter is in Connecticut, Hartford, right now working on her actuarial internship. She saw a few goldens there and was happy about that. I am praying for you and Macey, thank you for sharing her birthday story with us. Hugs.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*It was Sunday the 15th*

It is Sunday again, the 15th of the month, 28 long, long months. I still am not able to erase those last days from my mind and doubt I will ever. I still did not come to peace and I doubt I will ever. I still love and miss you so much, some days more than others. Your little brother Charlie is not a little any more. He is doing his best, a huge attention seeker not leaving me alone for a moment. It is good for me I know and appreciate his efforts. I do not compare him to you, it just hurts too much. But once in while I call him your name. Still have so many tears for you and so wish I could hug you just for a moment but I am not sure I could let you go again. Maybe because of it I am not allowed. Wish I could write more but it is hard to see the keyboard thru tears. I will always love and miss you. You are my first love and my sweetest dream. Run, run free and fast until we hug again.


----------



## cgriffin

Tears flowing for both of our boys 

Hugs


----------



## amy22

I'm so sorry......


----------



## KathyL

It's the same for me and Harley. A day doesn't go by that I don't think about him and the tears begin. For me the hardest part is just not knowing what was really going on. Yes I know he had cancer and biopsies were done, but nothing ever really added up. It makes me question so much and wonder if I missed something right in front of me and could have done something for him.


----------



## olliversmom

I call Ollie Homer once in awhile as well.
We sat on the top of the hill in our west meadow last night, and watched the sunset, like Homer and I always did. It was a first for Olliver. I cried last night reminded of my lost boy.
So Sad for your continued pain.
They will never leave our hearts and are not far from our thoughts.
All our best: Robin and Olliver


----------



## flykelley

All I can say V is there are many members here who have you in prayers and our thoughts. Hope things get better.

Mike, Abby and Ms Lilly


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, V I'm sorry. It's so hard when we lose our heartdog. I've been calling our new puppy Fozzie instead of Brinkley, so I know how hard it is. I think we all do that.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you and know how you're feeling  I'm so glad that you have Charlie to comfort you when you are sad. Goldens really are the best healers. We still miss Daisy immensely and get so sad because her and Sammy would have got on so well together if they had met.
Buddy will always be in your heart.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thank you guys so much for your comforting and warm posts, I know you understand you've been there.

I was just sitting in the sunroom and having coffee. Windows were closed so it is very hot there, I was thinking how you can pretend it is nice, sunny summer day but is not. The way shadows are in the yard and intensive blues sky just remind you it is fall. As I am pretending I am ok, but cant really fake it. I am not, today I am overwhelmed with sadness. Going back to the house to make another cup and I feel something on my upper right arm. Sure enough it is a fly, there are many around, I am just moving my arm, want it to go away. But no, something is still there. I looked at the back of my arm. It is a *ladybug*. For me they are sings of my Buddy thinking of me, I said that so many times on this forum. It was hard to take a picture with my left hand just shooting unseen, but I did it. For those who are skeptics, please watch for signs and believe. They still remember us and want us to know that.
I am smiling and crying at the same time now.


----------



## elly

Bless you. It's so tough isn't it. It seems so unfair too. I still sometimes call Chester Cracker, he doesn't replace her, he's my healer and caretaker, but sometimes that pain just pokes through more than others. I believe the signs, both from humans and fur babies,..I get plenty too and always find them a comfort. My sister has ladybirds as a sign of someone close bringing something good and always has, mine are robins. But for a sign that someone's close by, a feather, a smell, a little money where I don't expect it. Odd things but they are what works here.
I am so sure Buddy is always close to you just as I am that Cracker is close to me. Charlie will never replace Buddy but will be so special in his ability to make you smile and share your love. Love and hugs to you. If only they could live forever


----------



## HolDaisy

What a wonderful sign from your Buddy. It's amazing how when we need a sign from them on those tough days it always seems to happen. I see white feathers as a special sign and whenever I am especially sad about Daisy or need her presence one always seems to appear (most of the time always near to Sammy, which is special). If he spots it first though silly Sammy tries to eat it (not grown out of eating the world habit yet lol.)

Whenever I spot a ladybird I always think of Buddy after you said that they are his special sign. He will always be with you and even though you can't see him, he's there every single day. Take care and hug Charlie extra tight when you're upset.


----------



## mybuddy

It sure is Buddy! Hi Buddy!

I don't know if it is the glare of the camera, but is your ladybug gold?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

mybuddy said:


> It sure is Buddy! Hi Buddy!
> 
> I don't know if it is the glare of the camera, but is your ladybug gold?


Yes it was golden ladybug, not red like you see most of the time, with nice black dots. Just my camera is not the best one. The ladybug was released and is still on the bench cover walking around.


----------



## flykelley

Hi V
It was a sign from Buddy, he sent you Charlie to help heal your heart. He sent the ladybug to help you through the pain today.  Thats Buddy watching over you.

Mike, Abby and Ms Lilly


----------



## mybuddy

Oh for sure that was him. Absolutely no doubt.

It reminds me of Dean Koontz seeing the golden butterfly and knowing it was Trixie. When you know, you know.

It must be such a comfort for you to know he is *always* with you.

Hugs!


----------



## valibin

I'm so sorry that you're still feeling so sad. Buddy will always be with you, the ladybug was his way of letting you know that he is ok and still by your side.


----------



## Doug

I love the fact that Buddy sent you a lady bug to cheer you up
He's a good boy. He never wants to see you sad. That's why Buddy sent Charlie the love bug. A piece of Buddy is also in Charlie. 
I hope that you feel all the love willed towards you. You have done such a brilliant job of supporting others on the forum you deserve to be happy. I would send you a million lady bugs if I could. How about a million golden hairs instead??


----------



## dborgers




----------



## Mausann

Hugs to you!!!Keep Smiling, love to you & Charlie!!


----------



## HolDaisy

A random ladybird ended up on the leash earlier on a dog walk. I immediately thought of your sweet Buddy and his big brown eyes. Just wanted to let you know that he was in my thoughts today  I bet he's loving watching the adventures of Charlie and how he's keeping you on your toes! lol.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

Thinking of you.
It is so wonderful that Buddy sent you a sign that he is with you.
Hugs to you and Charlie. Wish him a belated Happy 1 year Birthday.
We just moved so things have been hectic !!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sheldon's Mom said:


> Thinking of you.
> It is so wonderful that Buddy sent you a sign that he is with you.
> Hugs to you and Charlie. Wish him a belated Happy 1 year Birthday.
> We just moved so things have been hectic !!!!


Thank you and Happy belated 1st Birthday to your boy too.



HolDaisy said:


> A random ladybird ended up on the leash earlier on a dog walk. I immediately thought of your sweet Buddy and his big brown eyes. Just wanted to let you know that he was in my thoughts today  I bet he's loving watching the adventures of Charlie and how he's keeping you on your toes! lol.


Thanks for thinking of us. Birds are getting ready to fly down south, lots of feathers around, when I see them I think of your sweet Daisy.
My Buddy sent me another ladybug today. He must know that I feel sad these days seeing so many new bridge threads. 
Hope my Buddy and sweet Daisy are having good time. Sad for us, they got so many new great friends lately.

This is the picture of my beautiful messenger.


----------



## Karen519

*Buddy*



Buddy's mom forever said:


> Thank you guys so much for your comforting and warm posts, I know you understand you've been there.
> 
> I was just sitting in the sunroom and having coffee. Windows were closed so it is very hot there, I was thinking how you can pretend it is nice, sunny summer day but is not. The way shadows are in the yard and intensive blues sky just remind you it is fall. As I am pretending I am ok, but cant really fake it. I am not, today I am overwhelmed with sadness. Going back to the house to make another cup and I feel something on my upper right arm. Sure enough it is a fly, there are many around, I am just moving my arm, want it to go away. But no, something is still there. I looked at the back of my arm. It is a *ladybug*. For me they are sings of my Buddy thinking of me, I said that so many times on this forum. It was hard to take a picture with my left hand just shooting unseen, but I did it. For those who are skeptics, please watch for signs and believe. They still remember us and want us to know that.
> I am smiling and crying at the same time now.
> 
> View attachment 260882
> View attachment 260890


V

I do believe that was Buddy, too! What a wonderful present he sent youl


----------



## olliversmom

I love ladybugs.
Glad your sweet Buddy is checking in once in awhile.
Have to take some time to look for Homer myself.
xxoo


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*A Sun Dog*

I was walking on the parking lot this morning and could see like a part of rainbow on the sky, my Buddy and our rainbow bridge dogs came to my mind immediately. Two guys were walking in front of me, at that moment one said "hey buddy look at that sundog, cooler weather is coming". I did not know that's the name for it, cool name indeed. It was cold morning but I felt no cold just warmth, lovely feeling hearing my Buddy's name called.


----------



## mybuddy

Buddy is amazing! He is alive, well and with you.

I love him


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

Velinka

What a beautiful feeling and a comfort to you.

Barbara


----------



## flykelley

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I was walking on the parking lot this morning and could see like a part of rainbow on the sky, my Buddy and our rainbow bridge dogs came to my mind immediately. Two guys were walking in front of me, at that moment one said "hey buddy look at that sundog, cooler weather is coming". I did not know that's the name for it, cool name indeed. It was cold morning but I felt no cold just warmth, lovely feeling hearing my Buddy's name called.


A year ago you would have been crying upon hearing his name. Charlie has started to heal your heart. 

Mike Abby, Lilly


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

When we come back after evening walks if it's just two of us home Charlie stays in the hallway waiting for me to take of the shoes, but if my husband is home as soon as we enter the house he runs to the family room to him. It is bittersweet, I just sit in the hallway and listen to, to hear my husband talking to Charlie the same sweet talk he used to have with my Buddy after evening walks, taking off his leash, greeting him and asking the same questions, how was the walk, was he a good boy, did he meet his friends, did mamma listen to him on the walk... Sometimes even hubby loses it and call him Buddy. Or maybe both of us feel Buddy's presence, his spirit prancing around to be with his family at that moment.

Just to add, I miss my Buddy more than I can say in words, but this morning I realized I would be lost without Charlie.


----------



## olliversmom

Buddy's mom forever said:


> When we come back after evening walks if it's just two of us home Charlie stays in the hallway waiting for me to take of the shoes, but if my husband is home as soon as we enter the house he runs to the family room to him. It is bittersweet, I just sit in the hallway and listen to, to hear my husband talking to Charlie the same sweet talk he used to have with my Buddy after evening walks, taking off his leash, greeting him and asking the same questions, how was the walk, was he a good boy, did he meet his friends, did mamma listen to him on the walk... Sometimes even hubby loses it and call him Buddy. Or maybe both of us feel Buddy's presence, his spirit prancing around to be with his family at that moment.
> 
> *Just to add, I miss my Buddy more than I can say in words, but this morning I realized I would be lost without Charlie.*




So glad Charlie has found a big place in your heart too. xxoo
What do we do without these lovely companions at our side?
As for the post walk comments: I am a ridiculous scene repeater.
With so many things, when I say them or do them, I am instantly reminded of it being said or done before.
Everytime Olliver and I get ready for a walk, I ask him, "Where's your leash?"
This is something my late hubby and I used to always ask Homer before our walks. And now I ask Ollie. 'Where's your leash?' And each time I say it, I remember Homer and Chris.

Life is a big circle I think. We never ever forget the ones we love. 
And they never leave us completely. 
Gestures, words, actions, all tie us from the present to the past.
Hugs to you my friend.
Off to hike.
Ollie, ......where's your leash?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Yesterday on my morning drive to work, had to stop waiting for train to pass by. The sun dog was on the sky again and this song started playing on radio. Don't know what people in a car next to me were thinking when they saw me crying. Found that song to post and crying again.


----------



## olliversmom

Ok dear.
You have me balling now.
Computer officially OFF 
xxoo


----------



## mybuddy

Your love for Buddy could move mountains and what is truly amazing is how much he has expanded your heart to accept and love another-Charlie.

Every time you look at Charlie, know that there is a piece of Buddy in there. He is working and moving through him to heal you.

It would appear that your Buddy is working and moving through much more than Charlie! He is an amazing spirit and you are so fortunate to have such a caring angel in your life.

I love him too :--heart:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*Think of me and I'll be there*

... and just like it says in that song "think of me and I'll be there..."

Took Charlie for morning walk, next to the lake (manmade) in the neighborhood. I was just thinking how I had to avoid this route in migration season, my Buddy loved rolling in the birds poop and munching it, for him it was the most delicious treat ever. And Charlie couldn't care less about birds poop and has never rolled on any other than clean grass. I did not even finish my thought when Charlie just plumped down and rolled into very fresh birds poop. Used Kleenex I had to wiped it off, but didn't see the most of it was on his head. We had very smelly walk but Charlie was happy and I couldn't stop smiling.

Thanks my Buddy, lobe u manee, manee.


----------



## mybuddy

da sharlie

p n da u bout dis!


----------



## dborgers

It's something how little things trigger thoughts of those we love who wait for us on The Other Side. A part of them lives in our hearts, so they're never far away from our minds. It seems like most young boys find dirty squishy things that are, as Robert Palmer sang, "Simply Irresistible"


----------



## olliversmom

Lol. Who woulda thunk a little bird crappola could make a person so happy?
Certainly teasing. 
My eyes are welled up with knowing too well these things :0


----------



## KathyL

Velinka, your baby is a year old now and a man -- this was his coming of age rite. Did you really think Charlie would want to smell like baby powder all his life when there are so many good natural disgusting things to roll in. He's a golden! And a beautiful one at that even with a little goose doo on his face.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*Happy 12th Birthday my sweet angel*

Tomorrow is your birthday and mammy wants to be the first one to send you the best wishes. Mammy is still thinking of you every day, sometimes with tears sometimes with smile. 

It is winter again, third winter without you. Snow is in the back yard, you loved snow so much, it hurts not to see you there rolling. 

Many things changed since you were gone. Your sister left first for couple months then news came last week that she is offered a job in the city of her dreams. Mom and dad are so proud of her and you would be proud of your little girl too. She is so happy there and we are happy for her. We have some cold nights here but Charlie doesn't care, he loves walking in the cold. It is that silence in the house when we come back that makes me sad. I miss so much those winter nights when you were here. Miss laying down on the floor with you and listening to piano, miss that "Sound of Music", "Memories", "What I did for love". ... When Charlie gets rumbustious on the walks biting leash and jumping, mammy just stays still and think of you, how lovely and peaceful our walks were and talks we had. Charlie is just a puppy, a year old but still baby brain and honestly he is daddy's boy. I am happy to see two of them bonding on the way we were. It warms my heart, it doesn't make me sad, we had our time and we were happy together once too. Mammy always thought we will be together on this day, but higher power had different plans for us. For you to be young and strong again and for me to stay here for awhile as there are still some who need me here and I guess I still have lots to learn.

I will always love and miss you. If my love alone could keep you alive you will still be with me. Please forgive me baby that I couldn't save you, I wish more than anything in this world to hold you in my arms. I was looking thru your pictures to find some to post here but still cant do it for more than a few minutes, I have to stop it still makes me cry. The most beautiful picture of you is kept forever in my heart.

Pennies are not in use any more it is going to be harder for you to send me some but I hope you will find the way to let me know that you are fine. I know you have a bunch of new golden friends there, so many wonderful boys and girls joined you lately, they will celebrate your birthday with you and you will have fun.

May you run strong and fast and don't forget to turn your head back like you did many times when you were running at the park and please look over your mammy and Charlie. 

*Happy 12th Birthday my sweet angel, mammy's heart belongs to you forever! :smooch:*

Your favorite place to sleep








Charlie sometimes goes there 








The most beautiful eyes








And smile 








You were so gentle








Your favorite toy








Love you forever








Miss you so much


----------



## Max's Dad

Happy Birthday, Buddy.


----------



## love never dies

Happy 12th Birthday


----------



## T-Joy

Happy 12th Birthday sweet boy Buddy-Lion!!! Your eyes reminds me of my Joy's eyes, eyes of my Golden Girl Joy that I adore ... and I can understand your mom that she is still longing to see them...she misses them...
That hurts and if I think about it, I mean if one day my Girl leaves me...ouffff...I would go insane ... God knows and I know that ALL IS ABOUT DESTINY! We can do nothing about it.
So I choose to celebrate Life and to enjoy every second of it with all my being. To live CARPE DIEM!!!

I already lost several pairs of so beautiful eyes...believe me beautiful boy....every time I thought that my life was over but... I knew that I had to move on...that's the rule of the Power above and I have to follow...who knows why it is so...Maybe I have to learn more...

Two years ago, just 4 days after my Birthday, I lost one Angel, Pumba, and than another one,4 days after the first one, Tara! Both died of sudden and unexpected death.What a Birthday of mine. From that day I have a fear of my Birthdays. But I try to be reasonable.

But I decided to celebrate Life. I know and I feel that they are here with me but in another shape. I love Joy, Berry and Charlie with more strenght because I learned from my Angels that life is short and that the Love is the only thing that matters. Love never ends, never dies. She is just changing the state. love is forever!
They learned me to be a better mother, a better person. I will never thank them enough for that and one day, I like to believe, we will be all together again!

So Buddy, please, play with Tina, Tara, Pumba, Babe, Chanel, Miska, another Tina and Mrcko! They will all be there to celebrate your Birthday sweet Golden Boy <3

Love...Love...Love...


----------



## Vhuynh2

Happy 12th birthday Buddy boy!!


----------



## flykelley

Hi V and Buddy
Once again you made me cry. :0 Happy birthday Buddy, your mommy sure does love you. Please keep a eye on her and Charlie from above. I know you are friends with all of my Golden girl's, Carmel, Faith,and of course Katie. Know that all of you were loved very much and your mom and dads miss you guys still to this day. Run fast and Run free Buddy.

Mike, Abby and Ms Lilly


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Happy birthday at the Bridge, Buddy! I know you are playing with our Gallagher and Fozzie. Please keep watching over your mom and Charlie.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Happy 12th birthday beautiful Buddy. Your Mom misses you and loves you so much. Please send her a special little sign to let her know that you're okay. I know that Daisy and so many other golden angels will be celebrating your special day with you at the bridge. I bet you're smiling down when you see Charlie having a lovely life like you did (he's sure keeping your Mom busy isnt he?!)  We will never forget you Buddy. Ever.


----------



## cgriffin

Happy Birthday, Buddy. I hope you are romping around with Toby.

Gosh, your mommy made me cry.


----------



## joe129fr

I feel your pain. You are not alone. But there is a wonderful solution to help you get through this. We lost our wonderful Golden Retreiver "Rusty" after 14.5 years. It is said that anything over 10 years are the "Golden" years. We had 4.5 additional "Golden" years of Rusty. After 3 months of having a very quiet and empty house, we took the plunge and got a Golden puppy. This new puppy DID NOT take the place of Rusty, but is filling our heart and our life in new wonderful ways that made the pain all but disappear. We still cherish the memory of Rusty, but are not in pain any longer with this new little Golden in our lives.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thank you my friends, thank you so much, I know you understand that pain could be timeless, most of you've been there. 

Talk about the sign, it came... I was checking stores around for marrow bones for Charlie, first Safeway didn't have it, the second put me on the hold. And you know that music you listen to while you were waiting, it was my Buddy's song:

Do you hear me? I'm talking to you
Across the water across the deep blue ocean
Under the open sky, oh my, oh baby I'm trying

Boy I hear you in my dreams
I hear your whisper across the sea
*I keep you with me in my heart*
*You make it easier when the life gets hard*

I'm lucky I'm in love with my best friend
Lucky to have been where I have been
Lucky to be coming home again

They don't know how long we take,
Waiting for a love like this
*Every time we say goodbye*
*I wish we had one more kiss*
I'll wait for you I promise you, I will
I'm lucky I'm in love with my best friend

Lucky to have been where I have been
Lucky to be coming home again
Lucky we will love in every way
Lucky to have stayed where we have stayed
Lucky to be coming home someday

And so I'm sailing through the sea
To an island where we'll meet
You'll hear the music fill the air
I put a flower in your hair

Though the breezes through the trees
Move so pretty you're all I see
As the world keeps spinning 'round
You hold me here, right here, right now

I couldn't wait to find out about bones, tears were flowing down my face...

Then last night he came to my dreams... Charlie was looking thru the window, he is obsessed with rabbits, I took a look and there was my Buddy sitting there and looking at the house. He saw me, smiled and left. More tears this morning. 

Oh God how I miss my Buddy.


----------



## HolDaisy

What beautiful signs Buddy sent you


----------



## cgriffin

I am so glad you got some signs from Buddy and that he visited you in your dreams.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Happy Birthday to Buddy at the bridge. Penny I am sure helped celebrate with fun games!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*I miss my Buddy so much*

My sweet angel Buddy, one more Christmas is coming, third without you. So many things changed around and it will never be the same. Last time we had big Christmas tree was when you were here. I remember us decorating it and your sister telling stories for every ornament she put on the tree even those half chewed by you had a special story, I am glad we saved them. Your sister is coming home today and I am trying my best to decorate the house but it is not so easy, those good days memories are coming back. Young people could be so ignorant, I was too, cherishing the moments when they are memories not at the time they happen. I wonder when we have those happy moments if we would know they are the last time would that make them more special then. Thinking a lot of you and your sister childhood especially know when we know that she is going to be with us only couple more months until the schooling is over. What makes me happy is that she is going back to dance school too, so one more recital to enjoy. I remember my baby making her first steps in the city under the bombs and then years later dancing ballet on the stage. Last year we did not know it could be the last dance that's why I am so happy to watch her dance again.

Charlie, oh my, what could I tell you about him that you already don't know. Funny thing is that what people on the forum complain the most about their puppies that driving them insane are the things that Charlie does and those things keep me sane, more present in this world. Otherwise I think I would fly away too far in my thoughts and desire to be with you. Happy memories about you still make me chock more often than smile but I am getting better. I am not in peace with your leaving but I am in peace with me coming to be with you one day. 

Better go back to decorating, I wrote a novel here and just wanted to tell you I am thinking of you, Merry Christmas and have a fun until we see each other again.
Love you and miss you forever my sweet angel Buddy.

Your mom


----------



## olliversmom

Hey there V.
I understand the holiday woes.
I have a box of Christmas decs and stockings I just can't open anymore.
Husband Chris, son Josh and Homers names in glitter on them. All gone form here now.
And all the Golden Retriever ornaments, and the homemade ornaments Josh made in school 28 years ago, all in those boxes.
Have the tree, still in garage. Been putting it up last two years with just lights and nature things: pine cones, bird nests, wild berry branches. 
That's all I can do for now. Anything else would drown me.
Last year, at this time, Homer had two weeks to live. We were carrying him outside, he was fading each day. I knew that was his last Christmas here with us.
After he passed, I took his special ornament from the tree. It is a Golden with his name on it. It hangs in the bath now. I can see it with all the other special pics and things about him. I miss him so.
Merry Christmas at the Rainbow Bridge dear Homer. Will miss giving you your Christmas toys and the big Christmas bowl of food. 
Please say Hello to Buddy. His mom misses him so, as I do you my sweet boy.
Hugs to you V.
Much love Robin


----------



## olliversmom

And to bring this in another direction.
We have to smile for them:


----------



## HolDaisy

What a lovely tribute to Buddy. It sounds like you have some lovely memories of Christmas over the years with Buddy and your daughter. I am so glad that you have cheeky Charlie in your life, he's such a good boy and I love hearing all his funny stories.
Buddy and Daisy are together at Rainbow Bridge and will be looking down on all of us <3


----------



## flykelley

Hi V
Its the memories that keep us going, what a great posting. Now let me tell you the backside of my comments. As you have probably noticed I haven't posted much in the last three weeks. The day after Thanksgiving I got a horrible phone call from my brother, his daughter who lives down by me was at the hospital and they were doing CPR on her. Emily was 25 and we lost here that night. She lived with me for a couple of months when she moved down here to teach, after she got her apartment she still came and stayed with me one night a week. I was and still struggling with losing Em, then I was telling a friend that everywhere I go in my house is a memory of Em. He told me remember those memories and cherish them. It has helped with our loss of Em. The same thing apply's to Buddy, remember the good times yes you will still have some tears. The other thing is it has taught me we all take to many things for granted, that person or loved one that you just were not very nice to may not be here tomorrow for you to say you are sorry. We all need to slow down and smell the roses. V this isn't meant to hijack your thread just wanted for people to understand why I say enjoy the memories, I'm living it right now. Love to you and Buddy and your Charlie.

Mike, Abby and Ms Lilly


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Mike I am so sorry for your loss of Emily. And Robin your story is just... every time I read stories like yours all what I can think of is "why, why all these things have to happen", losing kids and they are all our kids, at that age is unbearable loss. I am so sorry.

As for my Buddy, I will always miss him... on a cold winter night when sleep doesn't come, slowing down my breath and listening maybe I can hear the tail tamping or nail clicking if I am just very quiet... coming up from the basement and not seeing him at the top of the stairs...looking thru the frozen window for the special paw prints in the snow...

Charlie is here pulling my sleeve to go and play at this late hour, but I still miss my Buddy and so wish he is here to play with us.


----------



## Mausann

What a wonderful tribute to Buddy and your daughter! You have some beautiful memories of both. We love our fur babies just like they are our children. We miss Billie Jean very much and we knew that Christmas 2010 was going to be her last. We have pictures of her laying in front of the Christmas tree trying to roll her tennis ball up in the tree skirt. She just loved to do that. We are glad we have China, she is just a joy also. Merry Christmas to you, your family and Charlie! Have fun on Christmas Buddy with all of your friends, including Billie Jean at the rainbow bridge. Love to all.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I know I should be posting on the other's people bridge threads, I am not a selfish person but cant stay away from this thread. It is not just my Buddy's story, a huge chunk of my heart lays down in it, many tears I cried reading your replays and the other bridge threads. I realize this forum means way more to me than just a cyber space and way to spend the time, I read, I pray, I cry and take it all in my everyday life even if I do not post there. You are all in my thoughts and prayers and my tears are mixing up with yours.

I owe to Charlie to be with him to love and cherish him and don't allow life passes by us, have to be happy with him and for him, but ... my heart is still breaking and I still miss my Buddy so much. His gotcha day is coming soon, 12 years ago, I remember him crying in my lap in the car, my daughter and me crying too and my husband driving like a maniac to come home as fast as possible. My Buddy making his first steps in his new home and rolling a treat ball. Charlie has that ball now, I turned my head off him yesterday for a few minutes and he took it outside to roll in the snow. Part of me wants just to take that ball away from him but the other likes to see it rolling as it means life goes on. Many who read this thread for the first time after so long it is there would PM or just post, get another one and yes I did get. Charlie will never replace my Buddy neither I want him to do that. He helps me keep going with my life but there is something broken and can not be fixed, not until the day I see my Buddy again. I applaud all who are able to move on quickly with their lives and I am happy for them, but hope you understand those of us who are slow goers and keep the sadness as one of many gifts given to us by the dogs we love and lost. Life is at the present but if you do not value the past you cant have the future.

My dear Buddy I miss you the same like at the moment you left, looking forward to be with you again one day.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I so totally understand. I still grieve a lot for Toby, who is gone 2 years now. Tiny is only gone not even 2 months, so that's fresh.
Sending many hugs your way.


----------



## Karen519

*Velinka*

They never replace one another-they are all special in their own right.
Can't believe that my Smooch and Snobear are gone over 3 years now.


----------



## flykelley

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I know I should be posting on the other's people bridge threads, I am not a selfish person but cant stay away from this thread. It is not just my Buddy's story, a huge chunk of my heart lays down in it, many tears I cried reading your replays and the other bridge threads. I realize this forum means way more to me than just a cyber space and way to spend the time, I read, I pray, I cry and take it all in my everyday life even if I do not post there. You are all in my thoughts and prayers and my tears are mixing up with yours.
> 
> I owe to Charlie to be with him to love and cherish him and don't allow life passes by us, have to be happy with him and for him, but ... my heart is still breaking and I still miss my Buddy so much. His gotcha day is coming soon, 12 years ago, I remember him crying in my lap in the car, my daughter and me crying too and my husband driving like a maniac to come home as fast as possible. My Buddy making his first steps in his new home and rolling a treat ball. Charlie has that ball now, I turned my head off him yesterday for a few minutes and he took it outside to roll in the snow. Part of me wants just to take that ball away from him but the other likes to see it rolling as it means life goes on. Many who read this thread for the first time after so long it is there would PM or just post, get another one and yes I did get. Charlie will never replace my Buddy neither I want him to do that. He helps me keep going with my life but there is something broken and can not be fixed, not until the day I see my Buddy again. I applaud all who are able to move on quickly with their lives and I am happy for them, but hope you understand those of us who are slow goers and keep the sadness as one of many gifts given to us by the dogs we love and lost. Life is at the present but if you do not value the past you cant have the future.
> 
> My dear Buddy I miss you the same like at the moment you left, looking forward to be with you again one day.


Hi V
Many of us understand, there is no time limit on grieving. I like you will be sad until I can see all of my girls again. They are all special and all just a bit different. Take your time, cry if you must, remember all the good times with Buddy and enjoy your time with Charlie. You never know when today will be your last day.

Hugs and Prayers
Mike, Abby, Ms Lilly


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*I miss my Buddy so much*

This morning I was making a turn coming to parking lot at work, accidently with my elbow turned on the knob and changed the radio station, then my Buddy's song started playing on radio (Jason Mraz - Lucky, ...Do you hear me, I'm talking to you...) first I was surprised, then I smiled, then I broke down in tears. Tonight I am crying again and it has been 32 months since my Buddy left me and I have Charlie now and I love him, I do, but ... there is a part of my heart that belongs to my Buddy forever. And I know now after so long I will never stop missing him. Love you my Bud forever and ever.


----------



## mybuddy

Your souls will meet again and soar across the universe for eternity. There is no doubt  So much love there.


----------



## wjane

I am reading through this thread for the first time and I shed about a pound or more of tears. I admire your devotion and thank you for all of your heartfelt posts. Buddy was (is) very, very lucky to have you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

wjane said:


> I am reading through this thread for the first time and I shed about a pound or more of tears. I admire your devotion and thank you for all of your heartfelt posts. Buddy was (is) very, very lucky to have you.


Thanks for reading our story. My Buddy and I had and have that special bond, he was my "heart" dog, that's how we call them on this forum. Kind of relationship that you can't put into the words but you are truly blessed if you have it. Yes, you are heartbroken for very, very long time when death take you apart, but every one of us who lost "heart" dog will tell you it so worth the pain we feel and wouldn't change it for the world.


----------



## SandyK

They are definitely our children who we love with all our hearts, so when they are gone there are always holes never filled. We can still love, but will always have special places in our hearts where past babies never leave. I truly understand how you are feeling.


----------



## flykelley

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Thanks for reading our story. My Buddy and I had and have that special bond, he was my "heart" dog, that's how we call them on this forum. Kind of relationship that you can't put into the words but you are truly blessed if you have it. Yes, you are heartbroken for very, very long time when death take you apart, but every one of us who lost "heart" dog will tell you it so worth the pain we feel and wouldn't change it for the world.


Very True words, Amen V Amen.

Mike, Abby and Ms Lilly


----------



## HolDaisy

I am glad that Buddy sent you a little sign today. We will never stop missing them. Ever.


----------



## maggsd

You are so blessed that Buddy continues to keep an eye on both you and Charlie, I'm sure he'll be whispering in Charlie's ear to give you loads of extra cuddles x


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

maggsd said:


> You are so blessed that Buddy continues to keep an eye on both you and Charlie, I'm sure he'll be whispering in Charlie's ear to give you loads of extra cuddles x


Hey maggs, nice to see you again. You know we keep them in our hearts forever, there are no dogs like them but we do make a room for new ones to love and cherish for the time being until we are all together again. Hugs.


----------



## Chance Benjamin

That is just another sign from above that he will always be watching over you until you are reunited again. Still can't see myself with another dog yet, I miss Chance terribly and enjoy every dream when he is with me. I understand how your heart feels as I shed tears while I write this. We can hold on to our memories and the "signs" we do receive every once in awhile to remind us that they are always with us. I know I don't get on here often but I always think of you and everyone that helped me and Chance along our journey. Wishing you a great year and fun times with Charlie.

-Alani


----------



## flykelley

Speaking of signs, Im sitting here at 4:30 am checking post before work and I have music playing on my computer and what song comes on but Katies song as V named it. Signs from above indeed!


Mike


----------



## Mausann

I am so glad you get signs from Buddy, you know he is okay and he wants you to be as good as you can and we hope we will see them again. I still miss Billie Jean also, with all this snow this winter she just loved to be out with her Pop. Love Miss China also and enjoy her being with us.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*Missing my Buddy 3 years today*

It has been 3 years today that I am missing my Buddy. What could I tell you about my Buddy that you already don't know, like all yours my Buddy was the best dog ever too.
Today is not the day to remember my Buddy simply because I've never forget him. There was no a day in those 3 years that I did not think of him and said at the bed time "Good night my Buddy where ever you are". 

Losing someone you love so much is hard, very hard. There are days you feel ok and then next day you are sliding back again. But there is the other side of grief too, the learning side. You learn that miracles happen not in a shape or form you were expecting them. You learn that sweet ladybug crawling on the palm of your hand is hello from your loved one ... you learn that song "I will remember you, Will you remember me? Don't let your life pass you by, Weep not for the memories..." playing on the radio in the moments you are so preoccupied with your busy day is a message, keep on living and know where the values of life are. But you never stop missing...missing my Buddy looking thru the window waiting for me after work, happy tail wagging at the door... happy, happy dog when you are getting ready and tell him "Bud, you are going with us". You know I could go on and on what I miss ... but that's nature of life. Once born to this world you will leave one day, when is your time. 

It took me three years and Charlie bug with me for a year and half to cross that slippery bridge from feeling raw pain only to living in present time again. My boys sure had a long talk before Charlie was born how to treat mammy and about what she still has to learn. Charlie is my miracle. Do I compare them, no need, why should I. Charlie is just curving his way into my heart and my Buddy is already there. I love and appreciate that and wouldn't change a bit about them. 

I am at peace now, not because I was forced into, I am at peace because I accept myself and the kind of person I am. If a day comes and I feel crying because I miss my Buddy so much I cry, if a day comes that I am overwhelmed with the memories of great times we had I smile. Sometimes I do the both at the same time, smiling thru the tears and I feel so blessed for having my Buddy in my life now and then. 

At the end I have confession to make to everyone who reads this post, it was written 2 weeks ago, today I am a mess.

Miss you my Buddy, miss and love you forever!

Buddy my love








Ready for a winter walk








My Buddy is waiting for me there, I promised I will be back.


----------



## Karen519

*Buddy*

What beautiful pictures of your boy!


----------



## kellyguy

Thank you for sharing your memories of Buddy. I hope you will have a sign today that he wants you to remember only the happiness and love you shared and not be sad that he can't run with you right now. I know full well how reading others stories triggers the tears. I'm having some for you as I write this, because I'm moved by not only the reminder of your loss, but the beauty of Buddy and your love for him.
Be gentle with yourself.


----------



## swishywagga

Lovely pictures of your beautiful Buddy, hugs coming over to you. x


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, V, that was so well put! Buddy sure was a handsome guy! Thank you for reminding me not to compare Brinkley to Fozzie--Brinkley is his own "man" with his own personality, and I love him to death.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you on this extremely difficult day Buddy's Mom. You always write so beautifully about your boys, and you manage to put it into words exactly how all of us who have lost are feeling. I'm so glad that Charlie has been around this past year and a half to help you. Buddy is with you every single day and he will never be forgotten. Thanks for sharing those beautiful photos of your handsome boy. I always think of your Buddy whenever I see a ladybug. Take care today and hug Charlie tight. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucky Penny

Beautifully written tribute to Buddy. I love the last picture you shared of him. He is still waiting for you one day at the other side of Rainbow Bridge. <3


----------



## KathyL

I don't know what the weather in Winnipeg is like, but after reading your post the sun is coming out in Milwaukee just a little (honest -- it was raining and 39 this morning). 

Buddy lives on in your heart and always will and I think Charlie is there but in a different way -- like people, our goldens are all different.

I hope your day gets better and you find a ladybug.


----------



## ang.suds

I loved this tribute, very beautifully written. And like another poster said, you manage to catch the way we feel about our lost and loved ones. Thank-you very much for sharing. I will think of Buddy when I see a ladybug...and then of Jack...and Oscar...and Rookie...and Cuddy...and all the beautiful dogs I have gotten to know through you people on this forum!!


----------



## maggsd

As always, and like many others have written, I'm thinking of you at this time, you always know what to write. I'm glad you've got Charlie to bring more joy into your life. I know Buddy will be among all our Goldens that have passed having a great time and keeping one eye on you and Charlie x


----------



## boomers_dawn

What a beautiful tribute to your buddy. I'm sorry for your loss, so sad.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

Hi V
Thank you for the beautiful words that express what many of us feel.
You have touched so many lives on this forum.
Buddy is smiling down on you and sends you his love from above each and everyday.

Hugs to you from
Barbara & Sheldon


----------



## PrincessDi

Velinka, so sorry that I'm late reading this! I know how difficult these bridge days are! Thinking of you today


----------



## mybuddy

Hey Vee

Just seeing this. (sad face)

I miss him too. Lots of healing thoughts heading your way.

You have my email if you ever need to chat.

XO 

V&B


----------



## olliversmom

Goud morning Vee-
Sorry I missed the day, but thinking of you always and your Buddy.
Kisses and hugs to Sir Charles.
Robin and Ollie and Tyson


----------



## cgriffin

I am sorry I missed this post and so sorry for your sad anniversary. 
This was a special and beautiful tribute to Buddy - Love the photos of him 
I so understand your feelings.

Have a good weekend and hugs to Charlie


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thank you my dear friends, you are with me when I need you the most.

There is this small doghouse placed on my kitchen window. Inside is the sweetest dog ever, my Buddy, sending kisses and watching over me and his little brother Charlie. Every time I look at those beautiful eyes I tell him how much I love and miss him.


----------



## PrincessDi

That brings tears to my eyes. What a sweet way to remember sweet Buddy.


----------



## Mausann

I Just love to read your tributes to Buddy, they make me smile and cry. I know how much you loved him. The picture of him waiting in the field for you, really brought tears. I know you love Charlie and he has a wonderful life with you. It is 2 yrs today that we have China and we celebrated like it was her birthday, she is 4 1/2, and we really love her and enjoy her and hope she is as happy with us as we are with her. We still miss Billie Jean and shed tears also, but we are trying to give this one love and a good home. Take care of yourself and will talk to you soon.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Deep familiar bark is coming from neighbor's yard. For one silly moment I thought it's you babe. This song what is playing on radio right now:

...These wounds won't seem to heal
This pain is just too real
There's just too much that time cannot erase...​ 
is not helping either.
I am in tears again for the 22 thousand time, miss you babe so much.
Charlie is sitting next to me and crying too, he wants to go for walk, we will go pretty soon. This morning walk is for you baby, love and miss you forever.
Your mammy.


----------



## cgriffin

Many hugs to you -- I so understand!!!


----------



## kellyguy

I too understand and send hugs your way.


----------



## Karen519

*Buddy*



Buddy's mom forever said:


> Deep familiar bark is coming from neighbor's yard. For one silly moment I thought it's you babe. This song what is playing on radio right now:
> 
> ...These wounds won't seem to heal
> This pain is just too real
> There's just too much that time cannot erase...​
> is not helping either.
> I am in tears again for the 22 thousand time, miss you babe so much.
> Charlie is sitting next to me and crying too, he wants to go for walk, we will go pretty soon. This morning walk is for you baby, love and miss you forever.
> Your mammy.


I know that Buddy will be walking with you and Charlie!!


----------



## flykelley

Hi V
Buddy is always watching over you and Charlie. I know you can feel him.


Mike Abby, Ms Lilly


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thank you my friends I know you understand, like a true love missing them is timeless too.


----------



## elly

Your words make me shiver, they are so full of love and grief. Buddy was so lucky to share his life with you, Im sure he's never far from your side. A special dog indeed. I totally understand.


----------



## mybuddy

Love ya V

Anytime you need to chat, I am here.


----------



## HolDaisy

I understand too Buddy's Mom  we never stop missing them for a moment. He is in your heart forever and with you every single day, even though you can't see him.


----------



## Mausann

I understand too, a bark will do it. If they were special to us, like they were, we will never forget them. I hope everything else is okay - Charlie and family. It is 3yrs, 27 months for us with Billie Jean.


----------



## Seren

Only only a fur-baby lover could have written that story. We all nod and say "Yes!!". I am having a bad day today missing my little Lace. She was too young, she was only 14 months old. It has taken pieces of my heart just like losing my dear beagles did. I had forgotten the sharp sting of it until now. Now I remember them all. I remember how Lace would always try to get me to play with her while I was cleaning up the toilet roll she had chewed up on the lawn, or the thong, or the undies or whatever took her fancy just a few short weeks ago...
Rest easy all of our dearest fur babies.... You are angels now...


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

We were on the walk this morning when it started raining and met a girl with an umbrella, Charlie was very puzzled, he had never seen "that" thing before. My heart soared remembering how my Buddy was obsessed with umbrellas. Once we were on a walk with our doggy friend when it started raining and his mom opened up her umbrella. My Buddy couldn't stop jumping to reach it, so my friend had to close it and we were wet from the rain but it made a memory to last forever. It has been so long but still it brings tears before the smile.


----------



## mybuddy

Such sweet memories....

(give you a smile)......Buddy was terrified of umbrellas when he was younger. He would bark at them with such conviction. At the same time, tail and bummie wagging away. He also felt the same way about plastic bags rolling down the street!

They are so funny aren't they? I know there will come a time when such memories will be so bitter sweet. :uhoh:

(((hugs))))


----------



## flykelley

Hi V
Hope all is well with your family and Charles. Love to hear that a memory of Buddy made you smile. That put a smile on my face this morning. 



Mike Ms Abby Lilly


----------



## HolDaisy

Beautiful memory of your special Buddy, I am glad that sweet little Charlie does things to remind you of your boy


----------



## Mausann

I just love reading your posts about buddy & charlie. Hope everything is okay with your family. Did charlie have a wonderful summer?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

We had last long summer together with my daughter, lots of fun. At first she was thinking of traveling after school and before entering into full time work world, then she changed her mind. Later on she said she is happy that she stayed at home, would regret big time if she did not. We made so many beautiful memories. She was with Charlie while I was at work and in the evenings 3 of us would go for walks. She said it was something she was looking forward all day. It really melted my heart to hear that not just once almost every day.

It has been 3rd day today, it is raining again. Last two days every time sun was out I could see yellow butterflies, I've rarely seen them all summer but now they are showing up. It is my Buddy watching over us. He even sent me a ladybug to visit on Friday just a few hours after my baby girl left home.









Sometimes I feel bad making impression to this forum of one big crying baby, should take a break, find my balance and then come back happy. 

Loving so much could have a high price but I wouldn't have it any other way. It is not easy being mom no matter to fur-kids or human-kids.

Thank you all so much for your comments, your support and patient too.

Love you all,
Buddy's mom forever


----------



## flykelley

Buddy's mom forever said:


> We had last long summer together with my daughter, lots of fun. At first she was thinking of traveling after school and before entering into full time work world, then she changed her mind. Later on she said she is happy that she stayed at home, would regret big time if she did not. We made so many beautiful memories. She was with Charlie while I was at work and in the evenings 3 of us would go for walks. She said it was something she was looking forward all day. It really melted my heart to hear that not just once almost every day.
> 
> It has been 3rd day today, it is raining again. Last two days every time sun was out I could see yellow butterflies, I've rarely seen them all summer but now they are showing up. It is my Buddy watching over us. He even sent me a ladybug to visit on Friday just a few hours after my baby girl left home.
> 
> View attachment 435545
> 
> 
> Sometimes I feel bad making impression to this forum of one big crying baby, should take a break, find my balance and then come back happy.
> 
> Loving so much could have a high price but I wouldn't have it any other way. It is not easy being mom no matter to fur-kids or human-kids.
> 
> Thank you all so much for your comments, your support and patient too.
> 
> Love you all,
> Buddy's mom forever


 Hi V
Never feel bad about posting here when you feel bad, that's one of the reasons we have this forum. We all need time to grieve, some take longer than others. There are no rules or time limits. We are all here to just listen when someone needs to a shoulder to lean on. Please never stop posting because of the way you feel. Enjoy the good days and lean on us on the bad days.


Mike, Ms Abby, Ms Lilly


----------



## olliversmom

I don't think they ever leave us. I couldn't bear the thought. 
Grief is individual. No rules apply
Hugs to you my friend


----------



## mybuddy

Sending sum lobe


----------



## wjane

Aw - I'm a big cry baby too. When my daughter went of to college I cried all the way home - I had her car and her radio didn't work so that didn't help. I still cry when I see her and she goes on her merry way. Don't even get me started on my dogs... I think we all need a shoulder to cry on - why not a whole forum. So don't feel bad - that's what we are here for


----------



## HolDaisy

Definitely don't feel bad about posting, ever. I know how special your Buddy was to you and you will miss him forever, as we all will who have lost precious goldies. I'm glad he sent you some ladybugs to let you know that he is nearby 
It sounds like you have had a very special summer with your daughter, and it must have been nice to make lots of memories. Sending lots of luck to your daughter, she'll be home again before you know it!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*Walking down memory lane*

Yesterday marked 40 months since I've lost my Buddy. Cant believe it has been so long but still feels like it just has happened. Had lunch with a friend I used to be around a lot when my Buddy was with us, going together for long walks daily with our doggies who were born a week apart. Hers is a small breed and still alive. We a kind of stopped our friendship because I felt it was too much for me to stay connected especially that I expected that out of all people I know she would understand the best but it wasn't like that. It was this forum and my friends here that help me the most, I am very thankful to have them. To be with her again was part of my acceptance that life goes on. 

But there was another thing that happened over the weekend too. My best university friend from oversea I saw last time 17 years ago and didn't hear anything about for at least 6 years, we finally connect again and "skyped" yesterday. Some 20 years ago I used to live very close to her parents, her dad babysat my daughter while I worked. She was like grand daughter he did not have yet and my parents were on the other side of war line. It was hard time for all of us, families separated, little we had we shared. For my daughter's 4th Christmas he made beautiful toy, an acrobat flipping, it came in Christmas package from Santa. We brought it with us to Canada, have never told her the origin of that toy. I love that man, was closer to him than my own dad. He was a true Santa. Yesterday my friend told me he died of heart attack in 2009. It was sad to hear that news after all these years. But I know he found my Buddy there and will take good care of him until I am with him again. He will love my Buddy the same way I do, such a great man he was. I can see those two together there and it brings me some peace.


----------



## HolDaisy

I can't believe it's been 40 months since you lost your beautiful boy  

I'm glad that you've re-connected with some old friends recently, it must have been good to catch up. Sorry to hear about the loss of your friend, even after 5 years it still must have been a shock for you to hear that he had passed away. Buddy will definitely be taking care of him and watching over you, your family and Charlie.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Thinking of you and your boy.


----------



## Mausann

It is so hard to believe that it is that long that we lost our babies - for me it is 41 months Sep 21st. I love reading your posts and this forum has helped me so so much. Love you Billie Jean and miss you!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Two years ago on Monday night September 24th I attended a vigil at our Humane society. I heard about that on my way back home from work so two hours later I was there. Sweet Georgia was just about to give birth to her puppies that I was expecting one of them to be mine. It was very emotional night, lots of tears, hard to describe who wasn't there at one point of his/her life could not really understand the moment. I was given two small rocks I still carry in my purse, one is rough, sharp edges the other is smooth, for rough times and good times in my life exactly like that night was. So Tuesday morning my Charlie was born., today is his second birthday. Within those two years I learnt to love Charlie even thou I still love my Buddy. My two boys, I am very proud to be their mom. 

This morning I was just parking my car, ready to shut off the engine when a song started to play. I know the song, I know the words, I know my Buddy is sending me a message.

*"I Won't Give Up"*​ 
When I look into your eyes
It's like watching the night sky
Or a beautiful sunrise
Well, there's so much they hold
And just like them old stars
I see that you've come so far
To be right where you are
How old is your soul?​ 
Well, I won't give up on us
Even if the skies get rough
I'm giving you all my love
I'm still looking up​ 
And when you're needing your space
To do some navigating
I'll be here patiently waiting
To see what you find​ 
'Cause even the stars they burn
Some even fall to the earth
We've got a lot to learn
God knows we're worth it
No, I won't give up​ 
I don't wanna be someone who walks away so easily
I'm here to stay and make the difference that I can make
Our differences they do a lot to teach us how to use
The tools and gifts we got, yeah, we got a lot at stake
And in the end, you're still my friend at least we did intend
For us to work we didn't break, we didn't burn
We had to learn how to bend without the world caving in
I had to learn what I've got, and what I'm not, and who I am​ 
I won't give up on us
Even if the skies get rough
I'm giving you all my love
I'm still looking up, still looking up.​ 
Well, I won't give up on us (no I'm not giving up)
God knows I'm tough enough (I am tough, I am loved)
We've got a lot to learn (we're alive, we are loved)
God knows we're worth it (and we're worth it)​ 
I won't give up on us
Even if the skies get rough
I'm giving you all my love
I'm still looking up​Love my two boys, my babies, with whole my heart and soul.​


----------



## T-Joy

All this is so touching, so sad and so beautiful at the same time. The life is a miracle , so colorful !!! <3
...colors of life...<3

Happy 2nd Birthday to Buddy's brother our sweet Charlie. Even Buddy came today to say hello and Happy Birthday to his little brother  

You are surrounded by Love ...
Hugs and kisses to you and Charlie 

Love you :smooch:


----------



## Karen519

*V*



Buddy's mom forever said:


> Two years ago on Monday night September 24th I attended a vigil at our Humane society. I heard about that on my way back home from work so two hours later I was there. Sweet Georgia was just about to give birth to her puppies that I was expecting one of them to be mine. It was very emotional night, lots of tears, hard to describe who wasn't there at one point of his/her life could not really understand the moment. I was given two small rocks I still carry in my purse, one is rough, sharp edges the other is smooth, for rough times and good times in my life exactly like that night was. So Tuesday morning my Charlie was born., today is his second birthday. Within those two years I learnt to love Charlie even thou I still love my Buddy. My two boys, I am very proud to be their mom.
> 
> This morning I was just parking my car, ready to shut off the engine when a song started to play. I know the song, I know the words, I know my Buddy is sending me a message.
> 
> *"I Won't Give Up"*​
> When I look into your eyes
> It's like watching the night sky
> Or a beautiful sunrise
> Well, there's so much they hold
> And just like them old stars
> I see that you've come so far
> To be right where you are
> How old is your soul?​
> Well, I won't give up on us
> Even if the skies get rough
> I'm giving you all my love
> I'm still looking up​
> And when you're needing your space
> To do some navigating
> I'll be here patiently waiting
> To see what you find​
> 'Cause even the stars they burn
> Some even fall to the earth
> We've got a lot to learn
> God knows we're worth it
> No, I won't give up​
> I don't wanna be someone who walks away so easily
> I'm here to stay and make the difference that I can make
> Our differences they do a lot to teach us how to use
> The tools and gifts we got, yeah, we got a lot at stake
> And in the end, you're still my friend at least we did intend
> For us to work we didn't break, we didn't burn
> We had to learn how to bend without the world caving in
> I had to learn what I've got, and what I'm not, and who I am​
> I won't give up on us
> Even if the skies get rough
> I'm giving you all my love
> I'm still looking up, still looking up.​
> Well, I won't give up on us (no I'm not giving up)
> God knows I'm tough enough (I am tough, I am loved)
> We've got a lot to learn (we're alive, we are loved)
> God knows we're worth it (and we're worth it)​
> I won't give up on us
> Even if the skies get rough
> I'm giving you all my love
> I'm still looking up​Love my two boys, my babies, with whole my heart and soul.​


It is so beautiful what your wrote about Buddy and Charlie. Charlie was born at a Humane Society? That is so touching!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Karen519 said:


> It is so beautiful what your wrote about Buddy and Charlie. Charlie was born at a Humane Society? That is so touching!


Charlie came from a great breeder, 4 hours away. A vigil was at Humane Society and was happening the night before Charlie was born. Even at the time of waiting for him to be born I couldn't take my Buddy out of my mind and my Buddy led me to that vigil to give me time to pray, to remember him and share our story. He wanted to assure me that he will be watching over us and never so far. My Buddy wanted me to know that it is ok to have Charlie now. Having those two and my daughter too is the blessing that I am so grateful for.


----------



## Karen519

*Buddy's Mom*



Buddy's mom forever said:


> Charlie came from a great breeder, 4 hours away. A vigil was at Humane Society and was happening the night before Charlie was born. Even at the time of waiting for him to be born I couldn't take my Buddy out of my mind and my Buddy led me to that vigil to give me time to pray, to remember him and share our story. He wanted to assure me that he will be watching over us and never so far. My Buddy wanted me to know that it is ok to have Charlie now. Having those two and my daughter too is the blessing that I am so grateful for.


Sorry, I misunderstood. That was Buddy's way of letting you know that Charlie was for you! I believe are beloved pets LIVE ON in our other pets!
Buddy will live on through Charlie.


----------



## flykelley

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Charlie came from a great breeder, 4 hours away. A vigil was at Humane Society and was happening the night before Charlie was born. Even at the time of waiting for him to be born I couldn't take my Buddy out of my mind and my Buddy led me to that vigil to give me time to pray, to remember him and share our story. He wanted to assure me that he will be watching over us and never so far. My Buddy wanted me to know that it is ok to have Charlie now. Having those two and my daughter too is the blessing that I am so grateful for.


V you are going to make me cry again! Hope all is well.

Mike, Ms Abby & Ms Lilly


----------



## DERBYBOY7

41 months. I hope Charlie is keeping you entertained. I have mostly stopped counting the time since Honey passed. (29 months yesterday). Its sad but in many ways i forget what made her so special. I guess it was her calm demeanor, something Gracie has never been accused of. 

But Gracie is a crazy joker and she makes me smile. 

Anyway hope you are doing well. I don't come here much ( seem to always be logged out and forgetting my password ) but all of you were so wonderful when i really really needed you.


----------



## KKaren

Thinking of you and sending love and hugs today


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

If you would be here today we would celebrate your 13th birthday together but instead of this is your 4th birthday at Bridge.
You will never get to be old so I can enjoy watching your sweet white sugar face. You were always here for me, I still question was I always there for you. When I was leaving the house I always said "wait for me Bud I'll be back". And I will, are you still waiting for me?
You are still my shiny star on the midnight blue sky, my heart and soul, my unfinished song, my love...

Oh God wish somebody can explain to me why I am still crying so hard trying to write this post...


----------



## Melakat

Buddy's mom forever said:


> If you would be here today we would celebrate your 13th birthday together but instead of this is your 4th birthday at Bridge.
> You will never get to be old so I can enjoy watching your sweet white sugar face. You were always here for me, I still question was I always there for you. When I was leaving the house I always said "wait for me Bud I'll be back". And I will, are you still waiting for me?
> You are still my shiny star on the midnight blue sky, my heart and soul, my unfinished song, my love...
> 
> Oh God wish somebody can explain to me why I am still crying so hard trying to write this post...


You are crying so hard because these Goldens are gifts sent to us from above. They are Golden, they are handsome/beautiful, they are loving and they just seem to know when we need a little TLC from them - they sense when we need a bit of loving and they love to give it. 7 weeks out I miss my boy too and it hurts to know he will never again be in my life here as I know it but I have faith that he will be in my forever home with me and that I find nurturing. Like you, I will be getting another Golden boy to love - another little Angel in our lives to help kiss us when we are down. But we never forget the Goldens from before because they took a little piece of us with them so they too would not miss us so much - one day the pieces shall be reunited. Thinking about you Buddy Boy.


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you today, when I first joined the forum your thread touched my heart, I can feel how much you love and miss Buddy. Gentle comforting hugs sent to you across the miles from me and my boy x


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you Buddy's Mom on this extremely difficult day. I will always be grateful of your kindness when we lost Daisy, and will remember your beautiful boy forever. I know that he is surrounded with our special golden angels at the bridge.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wjane

I'm crying just reading your post, Buddy's Mom - you two must have had a very special bond and I am sure that he is waiting for you.


----------



## GoldenMum

They work they're ways deep into our hearts V, don't they? I am so very sorry, these anniversaries can be so hard. I wish for you to smile as you remember Buddy, for warm memories to take the place of tears. But I do understand mt friend, I took the Clyde Mobile apart today, and packed it away. It hit me very hard, they become such a huge part of our lives. Then they are gone, and we are expected to live without them. It is a huge task my friend, and I understand......my heart breaks for you, Dawn


----------



## goldensmum

Anniversaries are so very hard for us that are left behind - you cry so hard because it still hurts so much. Buddy will wait patiently and always watch over you from the bridge

take care


----------



## Karen519

*V*



GoldenMum said:


> They work they're ways deep into our hearts V, don't they? I am so very sorry, these anniversaries can be so hard. I wish for you to smile as you remember Buddy, for warm memories to take the place of tears. But I do understand mt friend, I took the Clyde Mobile apart today, and packed it away. It hit me very hard, they become such a huge part of our lives. Then they are gone, and we are expected to live without them. It is a huge task my friend, and I understand......my heart breaks for you, Dawn


V: Thinking of you. I'll always remember Buddy!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

KKaren said:


> Thinking of you and sending love and hugs today


Thanks Karen, sending hugs back to you, I know you don't have it easy these days.



Melakat said:


> You are crying so hard because these Goldens are gifts sent to us from above. They are Golden, they are handsome/beautiful, they are loving and they just seem to know when we need a little TLC from them - they sense when we need a bit of loving and they love to give it. 7 weeks out I miss my boy too and it hurts to know he will never again be in my life here as I know it but I have faith that he will be in my forever home with me and that I find nurturing. Like you, I will be getting another Golden boy to love - another little Angel in our lives to help kiss us when we are down. But we never forget the Goldens from before because they took a little piece of us with them so they too would not miss us so much - one day the pieces shall be reunited. Thinking about you Buddy Boy.


Thank you for your comforting words, it is all true what you've said. I am glad you are getting your boy soon, it does help to have a new love in our lives.



swishywagga said:


> Thinking of you today, when I first joined the forum your thread touched my heart, I can feel how much you love and miss Buddy. Gentle comforting hugs sent to you across the miles from me and my boy x


Thank you so much for your kind words, I know you have the same kind of bond with your boy. I remember sweet Barnaby coming to the forum to tell us 'bout his surgery, love your boy from that first post.



HolDaisy said:


> Thinking of you Buddy's Mom on this extremely difficult day. I will always be grateful of your kindness when we lost Daisy, and will remember your beautiful boy forever. I know that he is surrounded with our special golden angels at the bridge.


Thanks Hollie, we always felt so close as we were grieving at the same time. Sweet Daisy and my Buddy are friends forever.



wjane said:


> I'm crying just reading your post, Buddy's Mom - you two must have had a very special bond and I am sure that he is waiting for you.


Thanks wjane, it was something so special, you have it or not, words can not describe it.



GoldenMum said:


> They work they're ways deep into our hearts V, don't they? I am so very sorry, these anniversaries can be so hard. I wish for you to smile as you remember Buddy, for warm memories to take the place of tears. But I do understand mt friend, I took the Clyde Mobile apart today, and packed it away. It hit me very hard, they become such a huge part of our lives. Then they are gone, and we are expected to live without them. It is a huge task my friend, and I understand......my heart breaks for you, Dawn


Thanks Dawn, I know you understand, because you've been there not once but twice in such a short time. When I was picking up my Buddy's stuff to move them away I felt like my heart was ripped off my chest and it was just a hole inside. 



goldensmum said:


> Anniversaries are so very hard for us that are left behind - you cry so hard because it still hurts so much. Buddy will wait patiently and always watch over you from the bridge
> 
> take care


Goldensmum, I know you remember every single anniversary of your golden kids, when I read them first time I was thinking it can't last so long, but now after 3 and half years I know it can. Hugs.



Karen519 said:


> V: Thinking of you. I'll always remember Buddy!


Thanks Karen, and I will always remember how many times you were here for me and are here for so many others. Every morning coming back to this thread in early days and see your posts felt like you were with me holding my hand.


----------



## Tennyson

You're really good at that multi-quote function.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Tennyson said:


> You're really good at that multi-quote function.


Hey M. years of practicing make wonders!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Hey my sweet Bud, mommy is thinking of you with teary eyes again. I’ve just dropped the box of the treats on the floor, treats all over the place and your brother Charlie was just looking at me like “so, pick them up first and then give them to me”. You would munch those treats at the speed of light. I love Charlie I do, can’t imagine my life without him, but I couldn’t imagine my life without you too. And life goes on, one day after another and I still miss you like crazy, every hour of every day since you were gone. Want to give you a hug, and belly rub, and look into your eyes, and give you a kiss on the top of your nose and... 
Love you babe and miss you sooo much.

Your mom forever!


----------



## flykelley

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Hey my sweet Bud, mommy is thinking of you with teary eyes again. I’ve just dropped an open box of treats on the floor, the treats all over the place and your brother Charlie was just looking at me like “so, pick them up first and then give them to me”. If you would be around, you would munch these treats at the speed of light.
> I love Charlie, I do, can’t imagine my life without him, and I couldn’t imagine my life without you too. But life goes on, one day after another and I still miss you like crazy, every hour of every day since you were gone. Want to give you a hug, and belly rub, and look into your eyes, and give you a kiss on the top of your nose and...
> Love you babe and miss you sooo much.
> 
> Your mom forever!


Hi V
So many know how you feel. I get up every morning and go to my computer room. After I check mu email, FB and this site I get dressed and oped the window shade. Hanging next to the window is a picture of Katie in Lake Michigan with a tennis ball in her mouth. I touch her nose and say good morning Katie, don't miss a single day of this. People may think Im nots and I love Abby to death but Katie was my heart dog and touched it like no other Golden I have had. They are all special and different and I loved each and every one of them. Give Charlie a extra hug tonight and think of your Buddy.


Mike, Abby and Ms Lilly


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

flykelley said:


> Hi V
> So many know how you feel. I get up every morning and go to my computer room. After I check mu email, FB and this site I get dressed and oped the window shade. Hanging next to the window is a picture of Katie in Lake Michigan with a tennis ball in her mouth. I touch her nose and say good morning Katie, don't miss a single day of this. People may think Im nots and I love Abby to death but Katie was my heart dog and touched it like no other Golden I have had. They are all special and different and I loved each and every one of them. Give Charlie a extra hug tonight and think of your Buddy.
> 
> 
> Mike, Abby and Ms Lilly


Thanks Mike, Charlie is hugged so much lately that he is pushing me away with his paw, like that's enough. He is quite the character.

What makes me really sad is when somebody is asking why is it that you still miss him so much, what is it that you two had can you just have that with any dog, why was your Buddy so special and I can’t find the words to describe. Maybe there is no words. Maybe it is just feeling, something what everyone senses differently. Maybe it is just us, on this forum, who could understand. God knows…


----------



## Spleena

I completely and whole-heartedly understand your grief. It has been 4 weeks today since I lost my darling Annie and not one day has passed where I haven't cried. I miss everything about her and coming home to an empty house is the hardest. I had a canvas picture made of her and it hangs on my wall now, but looking at it almost breaks my heart more. I don't think the pain ever really goes away, it just becomes softer in a way. I think back to my 1st golden, Riley, and although it has been almost 6 years, I still miss that little doll, but right now I miss Annie more. I was going to wait until summer to get another dog, but all I do is obsess over puppies and so today I put a deposit down on a female golden that I'll get in late February. I know she won't replace my Annie as Annie didn't replace Riley, but I am ready to give love to another dog because I know that is what my needs. 

I am so sorry that you are hurting. Some days I just feel like a crazy person because all I can do is cry at night and I don't want to do anything but be home. When she was sick I couldn't eat and ended up losing 10 pounds, well, since she's been gone, I've put on 12! I miss her so much and trying to feed that pain is going to cost me. 

I wish I could give you a hug and tell you everything will work out, but I know that it doesn't. It took me three years before I could even visit Riley's grave without crying. I go to Annie's grave every Sunday because that is all I can handle. She got sick so quickly and passed in such a short time that I still can't believe she is gone. 

Keep posting your feelings. I can tell you that is does help. Also, when you find the time ( I haven't yet), write down all the things you loved about Buddy because after you get another dog you tend to forget. I am planning to write a book this month about my adventures with Annie so that I can have that part of her with me forever...even as I move on to my next best friend. These dogs are gifts from God and they bless us so much with their un-devotional love. I pray you can find peace as the days go by. Thinking of you!


----------



## kellyguy

I know that the vast majority of people never bond with their dogs, let alone know what we mean by "heart dog". They will never understand what you feel, but that is in a way sad in itself.
Your Buddy will always be holding your heart strings and playing tug o war. Sometimes that will make you smile, other times it brings on tears.
I hope you can find your way back to dwelling on the joy and not the sad.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thanks Spleena for your kind words. I am very sorry for your loss of Annie, she was beautiful girl. It is not fair to you to lose Riley and Annie so young.
I am posting about my feelings for close to 4 years now and it does help. It is getting better with years but still comes back hard some days.
Hope your new little girl brings sunshine back into your life. Hugs back to you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

kellyguy said:


> I know that the vast majority of people never bond with their dogs, let alone know what we mean by "heart dog". They will never understand what you feel, but that is in a way sad in itself.
> *Your Buddy will always be holding your heart strings and playing tug o war. Sometimes that will make you smile, other times it brings on tears.
> *I hope you can find your way back to dwelling on the joy and not the sad.


Kellyguy, nice said, it is just like that ....some days it makes me smile, some days it makes me cry.


----------



## Melakat

I have thought about you, Buddy and Charlie as of late as a Momma of 2 Golden Boys. I am going to take home my 2nd Golden Boy in 5 days and I know that he will never replace our Oakley. 

I know that he will melt our hearts and I have faith that in time that the bond will be just as strong. He will have his own unique characteristics but I know that I will still shed a tear for Oakley and the funny and special things that only he did.

Buddy was your family and you should never feel that time should heal. It really doesn't. We know that you absolutely love Charlie but it is okay to come here and share of your grief for your loss of Buddy. There are many of us who feel that grief and understand.
* “It has been said, 'time heals all wounds.' I do not agree. The wounds remain. In time, the mind, protecting its sanity, covers them with scar tissue and the pain lessens. But it is never gone.” *


― Rose Kennedy


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you Buddy's Mom, it really is so tough. Even though we have let other goldens into our life it doesn't make the pain of missing the previous ones so much does it? I would love to just give Daisy one last big hug 
Buddy will be watching over you and even though you can't see him, when you need him he will be there in spirit. I hope he sends you a little sign to let you know that he's okay.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*Four years ago today*

Four years ago today I listened to my Buddy’s last heart beat. His heart, beautiful, loving, golden heart was slowing down and then it stopped. It was silent…at peace. 

It is not a day I remember it is the day I will never forget. That day changed everything, brought the emptiness and silence into my house and shattered my heart in a thousand little pieces. I thought it is impossible to put them together again not that I really cared for it. I only wanted to go back in time, months back and then stop the time so it never comes the moment for two of us not to be together. 
It took me long time, better said years, to create a new realm and new normal. Many of you here helped me to get there. And I know I made many friendly mad, who wanted just to give me a good shake and pull me out of my sadness. But you were all loving and caring, walking with me slowly and patiently when I needed you the most. Thank you from the bottom of my heart, I will never forget that.

My Buddy is my heart dog. Loving Buddy is like … loving a child, the soulmate and the best friend all in one amazing being. It is a kind of love you feel with whole your heart and you will never forget. It brings you joy and fullness that makes this world a perfect place to be. It is strong, deep and endless, a true blessing to feel that love. 

My Buddy is always with me…in my heart, in my thoughts, in every song I listen to, in every poem I read, in every walk I take with my Charlie, in a bright star on the sky above, in the first snowflake melting on my palm. He is in a sweet ladybug, in a yellow wild flower, in the wind, in a raindrop on my window and in silence. 
My Buddy is in these tears slowly rolling down my face right now. 
But still… I would give everything I have, to see my Buddy one more time running to me with a big smile on his face, just to give him one more hug. I know it is too much to ask for and it is silly too but still on breezy days while warm air is gently touching my face I close my eyes and I am waiting for my Buddy to come running into my hug, I am waiting with my arms wide open.

My sweet, sweet Bud I miss you so much and love you forever. Please remember what mammy has always said “wait for me Buddy, mammy will come back”. And I will be back to you…

Those past four years I shared with you my love for my Buddy and my sorrow for losing him. I want to share my favorite lines from the poem written by

Lord Tennyson:

God gives us love. Something to love 
He lends us; but, when love is grown 
To ripeness, that on which it throve 
Falls off, and love is left alone.

You know it has been four years but still hurts looking at his pictures especially because many of them are “real” pictures that I can touch not just images on computer screen so I will post again one of my favorites,

just a two of us


----------



## 1oldparson

Praying God continues to comfort you and your memories are blessed.


----------



## KKaren

Oh Buddy's Mom, I'm so very sorry for your sadness, what a hard, hard day these anniversaries are. Such beautiful thoughts for your Buddy and I'm sure that he is feeling your love, just as you feel him in your heart also. I know what you are saying. 

How very blessed you are to have had a wonderful golden like Buddy and to know that kind of bond. xoxo Karen


----------



## swishywagga

I have tears in my eyes, I know how much you love and miss him, hugs sent across from me and my boy x


----------



## Karen519

*Velinka*

Velinka: I can see why that would be one of your favorite pictures. It is just beautiful!
Bless Buddy and all of our buddies at the BRIDGE!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you on this very sad day. I can't believe that it has been 4 years since you had to say goodbye to your precious boy. I know how much you miss him and thank you for sharing that special photo. He really is with you in all of those things that you described and he will be watching over you and Charlie.


----------



## Coby Love

So sorry! I know how much it hurts. Bless you.


----------



## maggsd

Thinking of you on this special anniversary, the time goes by sometimes without us realising, but I know how much you miss Buddy. You have so many wonderful memories and the picture of you together is lovely. I'm sure your Charlie will be giving you lots of snuggles to help you remember all those special times.


----------



## DERBYBOY7

Hope you and Charlie are doing good. I know the day we lose our heart dog is a day we always carry with us. 

My Gracie will never be Honey ....But shes very amusing in her own different way.


----------



## DERBYBOY7

Here is a picture of Gracie at 6 months. She is two now.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thank you all for being there for me once again. 

My Buddy is the one who taught me a lot … about kindness, loving, forgiving… about life here and life after life. He opened the door of the world of goldens for me and brought Charlie into my life. 

My Charlie babe is doing great job, teaching me something new every day. I just can’t believe I was that person who once not just thought but said loud “how stupid is to have a dog when there are so many more better things to do in life than taking care of dogs”. How stupid I was! I am very proud of my boys and glad that I am not that person any more.
Here is my Charlie, 2 years and 8 months old, I am so grateful to be allowed to share my life journey with him, couldn’t ask for any better than I am having now.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

V
Thank you for sharing this photo of Charlie
Sheldon and Charlie are only days apart in age so we have seen them grow up together.We have been so blessed to have these boys with us to bring us smiles. I realize how hard this anniversary date is for you and sending you a hug.
Barbara


----------



## gold4me

Isn't is amazing what each of our goldens teach us. Charlie is so handsome and I am so very glad he has brought more love to you and your family. I know Buddy is now relieved that Charlie is with you. I think those angels at the Bridge have a paw in helping us find another golden to share our lives. Hugs to you and Charlie


----------



## katynick

I too feel your pain. I lost my best friend and soul mate Golden on April 17th of this year after a month long fight with cancer. We did everything possible for Jake and he fought hard until he could fight no more. I am still devastated and cry pretty much daily. I was lucky enough to be able to have him at work with me almost everyday so life without him is very empty. I too feel Jake with me at times, riding in the car, sitting at the end of the couch, sleeping on my bed. I had him come to me in my dreams just a few nights ago and I am choosing to believe he is happy and watching over me--wanting me to be happy too. I am asking him to lead me to a new friend in time and I am sure he will want me to give that new friend as much love and life as he had. But for right now I long for Jake--and hence I feel your pain. Believe your Buddy is happy and watching over you too. And that he wants you to be happy, just as he was when he was able to be physically by your side.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

katynick said:


> I too feel your pain. I lost my best friend and soul mate Golden on April 17th of this year after a month long fight with cancer. We did everything possible for Jake and he fought hard until he could fight no more. I am still devastated and cry pretty much daily. I was lucky enough to be able to have him at work with me almost everyday so life without him is very empty. I too feel Jake with me at times, riding in the car, sitting at the end of the couch, sleeping on my bed. I had him come to me in my dreams just a few nights ago and I am choosing to believe he is happy and watching over me--wanting me to be happy too. I am asking him to lead me to a new friend in time and I am sure he will want me to give that new friend as much love and life as he had. But for right now I long for Jake--and hence I feel your pain. Believe your Buddy is happy and watching over you too. And that he wants you to be happy, just as he was when he was able to be physically by your side.


Katynick I am so sorry for your loss of Jake. I lost my Buddy 4 years ago, he was my heart and soul and I know I was his. The loss of him shook my world the way I have never thought is possible. We have sweet Charlie now, he is with us 2 and half years and I love my Charlie but he is daddy's boy the same way my Buddy was mine. Hope your pain gets easier and your Jake helps you find a new golden friend like my Buddy did for me.


----------



## flykelley

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Four years ago today I listened to my Buddy’s last heart beat. His heart, beautiful, loving, golden heart was slowing down and then it stopped. It was silent…at peace.
> 
> It is not a day I remember it is the day I will never forget. That day changed everything, brought the emptiness and silence into my house and shattered my heart in a thousand little pieces. I thought it is impossible to put them together again not that I really cared for it. I only wanted to go back in time, months back and then stop the time so it never comes the moment for two of us not to be together.
> It took me long time, better said years, to create a new realm and new normal. Many of you here helped me to get there. And I know I made many friendly mad, who wanted just to give me a good shake and pull me out of my sadness. But you were all loving and caring, walking with me slowly and patiently when I needed you the most. Thank you from the bottom of my heart, I will never forget that.
> 
> My Buddy is my heart dog. Loving Buddy is like … loving a child, the soulmate and the best friend all in one amazing being. It is a kind of love you feel with whole your heart and you will never forget. It brings you joy and fullness that makes this world a perfect place to be. It is strong, deep and endless, a true blessing to feel that love.
> 
> My Buddy is always with me…in my heart, in my thoughts, in every song I listen to, in every poem I read, in every walk I take with my Charlie, in a bright star on the sky above, in the first snowflake melting on my palm. He is in a sweet ladybug, in a yellow wild flower, in the wind, in a raindrop on my window and in silence.
> My Buddy is in these tears slowly rolling down my face right now.
> But still… I would give everything I have, to see my Buddy one more time running to me with a big smile on his face, just to give him one more hug. I know it is too much to ask for and it is silly too but still on breezy days while warm air is gently touching my face I close my eyes and I am waiting for my Buddy to come running into my hug, I am waiting with my arms wide open.
> 
> My sweet, sweet Bud I miss you so much and love you forever. Please remember what mammy has always said “wait for me Buddy, mammy will come back”. And I will be back to you…
> 
> Those past four years I shared with you my love for my Buddy and my sorrow for losing him. I want to share my favorite lines from the poem written by
> 
> Lord Tennyson:
> 
> God gives us love. Something to love
> He lends us; but, when love is grown
> To ripeness, that on which it throve
> Falls off, and love is left alone.
> 
> You know it has been four years but still hurts looking at his pictures especially because many of them are “real” pictures that I can touch not just images on computer screen so I will post again one of my favorites,
> 
> just a two of us
> 
> View attachment 527258


Hi V
I love the picture, it says it all. Abby and Lilly and I are proud to be there with you like so many on this forum. There are no words that help when you lose a heart dog. Im glad Charlie came into your life to help ease the pain a bit. We send much love and hugs to you guys.

Mike, Abby and Ms Lilly


----------



## katynick

That is the sweetest picture. The bond between you two is very obvious. I am sorry for your loss and it sounds to me you feel about him how I feel about Jake. I have lost other dogs and it is never ever easy--but Jake--IDK--he was a whole different story. Maybe it is because I am older now, maybe it is because he was there for me during the empty nest syndrome of life, maybe he really is my soul mate dog. I am just glad to have found this forum because there are people here that truly do understand. It is comforting! Thank you.


----------



## BuddyinFrance

I am so sorry for your loss. You story made my cry. For several reasons. Our own Buddy, and I can't think of a better name for a boy golden, came in to our lives at the age of 3 months, 3 weeks before Xmas. He was a present for my 10 year old twins. It was a challenging time and I had underestimated and forgotten the amount of work puppies bring. Buddy was a big biter/scratcher with the children.. many tears.. he was clueless on potty training and decided it was easier just to poo where he wanted in the house then eat it to hide the evidence, he was hysterical in his cage and left me wondering what I had done. Then on Xmas day I fell over him on the 4am pee outing and broke my leg badly.

I was told to expect to be in plaster for at least 3 months. As a single Mum I am alone and I simply could not take care of him whilst in a wheelchair and then crutches. Buddy went back to the breeder. I was if I am honest, slightly relieved at the time. But of course my children were beyond heartbroken and after hearing my daughter sob herself to sleep I worked out a plan with the breeder, my neighbours, a paid dog Walker etc and 6 weeks later whilst I was still on crutches we had him back again. Poor Buddy, he was traumatised.. he had been separated from his Mum and siblings twice. But I was determined to make it work and now at only 9 months we already can not imagine our family life without him. He is sweet, settled, happy and loving. So having read your moving tribute to your Buddy I know that we made the right decision to work through the tricky early months and I know he will give us many years of love God willing. Buddy was Lucky to have you as his Mummy. Maybe in time when you have finished grieving your heart will lead you to another golden. Peace be with you.


----------



## brodybond

*A love that is never forgotten*

I read your posts and saw the picture of you and Buddy, I know that bond and I also know that the love of a Golden is unique and never forgotten. It is only 2 weeks for me and I so feel him near me, feel him lick me. Crazy thing is my cat has NEVER licked me and in the past few days she licks my hands when I go to pet her on her tower and it is as though her big brother said, "Take care of MOM!"
I know I will feel the same as you do in 4 years. I do believe that my Brody taught me so much about love and life, sadly about death.
I have been a single mom for almost 15 years, Brody was my constant for 10 1/2 of those years and, sorry guys, was the best guy I have ever had in my life!  He loved watching football with me, was my daughters best fan at soccer games, was a college roommate at times, a great paddle buddy and my life just will never be the same. He once sat so still while my exhausted daughter slept in the front of the canoe and we paddled 14 miles down the Shenandoah river....he was only 4 then and loved the canoe from the beginning!
I have always, since I was born had dogs in my life, I have had many I was close to but none like my Brody. I never imagined ever owning a golden, he fell into our lives and will always be a part of me.


----------



## katynick

brodybond--I am so sorry for your loss. I can feel your pain as it is much like my own. 2 weeks out is such a short time--but 2 months out feels like yesterday as well. Your pictures are awesome. Brody reminds me of Jake--Golden's are the best. I can tell that Brody was your best friend and I know how hurt and lost you feel right now. It gets a little easier every day but I have my doubts that it ever really gets easy when you lose that soul mate dog. I hope in time you are able to welcome a new friend into your life. I hope to do the same in a few more months. I do worry that a new puppy will never compare to Jake, but at the same time I also know that I will love him for him as soon as I am able to hold him and get that special look from him that will be his and his alone. Your in my thoughts.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Brodybond I am so sorry for your loss of Brody and katynick I am very sorry for your loss of Jake. 
My heart hurts reading your posts as I understand how you feel. I felt the same pain at the time I wrote my first post on this thread. It was my sad introduction to this forum 5 weeks after I lost my Buddy. Grief is a natural response to loss. And losing someone you love so much is painful. I do believe that grief for lost balances love we have for them. That’s why some losses are so hard. 
As it says in my favorite quote from The Lord of The Rings "How do you pick up the threads of an old life? How do you go on, when in your heart you begin to understand... there is no going back? There are some things that time cannot mend. Some hurts that go too deep, that have taken hold."
Hugs to you both.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*Happy 14th Birthday dear Buddy*

Today is my Buddy’s 14th birthday, 5th at The Bridge. Can’t believe it has been so long. My heart is hurting again.

Wind is blowing snow outside and your little brother Charlie is zooming around backyard like crazy. Backyard used to be your snow kingdom. So much changed since we celebrated your last birthday together, nothing is the same. 

Happy Birthday my baby, hope you have nice snowy day at The Bridge today and many friends to celebrate with you.

Love and miss you forever.
Your mom

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-existed-pictures-goldens-rainbow-bridge.html


----------



## gold4me

I guess the hurt never stops does it. What a handsome boy!!!!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Happy Birthday at the Bridge, Buddy!


----------



## swishywagga

Happy Birthday at the Bridge gorgeous Buddy. I hope you and Barnaby have become friends. Your mom is such a special person who has been so very kind before and after my boy went to join you and all the other wonderful dogs at the Bridge. Send her a special sign soon Buddy I know that will make her smile x


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thank you guys, your posts mean so much to me!

I don't know would it be a sign, but just before wake up time I had this dream... I am opening a door and entering into a huge room, a school gym like, and there were hundreds of goldens there running and playing with each other. And next thing I know I opened my eyes and there is my Charlie staring at me. I guess he didn't want me to closed the door and stay there. :no: Just that look in his eyes makes me feel he knows more than I can even imagine.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom

Happy Birthday Buddy. :-( I got huge tears in my eyes when I read through this thread. 9 weeks out from losing our Cooper and can't imagine how it will feel on his birthday. Okay...have to stop thinking about and reading sad stuff at work! :-0


----------



## L.Rocco

He was so beautiful!!
Happy belated birthday Buddy!


----------



## Jud

Happy Birthday Dear Buddy


----------



## Karen519

*V*



Buddy's mom forever said:


> Thank you guys, your posts mean so much to me!
> 
> I don't know would it be a sign, but just before wake up time I had this dream... I am opening a door and entering into a huge room, a school gym like, and there were hundreds of goldens there running and playing with each other. And next thing I know I opened my eyes and there is my Charlie staring at me. I guess he didn't want me to closed the door and stay there. :no: Just that look in his eyes makes me feel he knows more than I can even imagine.


I think Charlie knows more that you can imagine!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

It is Sunday again, as five years ago close to this hour when I had to say Goodbye to my Buddy. With my heart broken I gently stroked his soft fur for the last time and kissed his beautiful hazelnut eyes, this time closed forever in a deep sleep, like I did many, many times before. And I kept repeating like in those days when I would leave house to go to work “wait for me Buddy, mammy will come back”. On the grass, the same spot my Buddy took his last breath I see now a beautiful yellow (my favorite colour) flower, a dandelion. With my teary eyes in this flower I see my Buddy smiling and saying “keep on loving mammy I will wait for you and we will be together again”. And I hope to be with him one day again and it is this hope to keep me smiling.

When *a dog*, a beautiful golden retriever puppy who we named Buddy, came into our lives he was long wanted present for my daughter. For me he was just that, *a dog*. But then once we got to know each other I realized there is no such a thing as “just a dog”. There is a whole new world if you are ready to open your eyes and heart. Once I did that I was ready to learn. And he thought me a lot …about me, about love, life, a new beginning…and the end too.

I’ve learnt that my Buddy came into my life with a present, a gift of love, to teach me to love the other beings not just humans. And how great and endless this love could be. Once I opened up that gift of love all what was left was just peeling the layers one by one and realizing how blessed I am to have such a wonderful being next to me. And enjoying my Buddy’s presence each and every day, looking forward to see him after long work hours.
And then the day has come when I discovered there was another present attached to him, a gift of pain of losing him… Five years later I cherish both gifts given to me, gift of love and gift of pain. It is impossible to separate them, once you open first the second can’t be missed out. Both are treasured in my heart as I know now they made me who I am today and I hope turned me into a better person. So to all my friends who have lost their beautiful dogs when you open the gift of pain please do not think of it as a struggle, think of it as of a new you emerging, more loving and better person than you were before. 

This thread is a story about love and loss, everything is already said in so many posts written here, all my love and sorrow, the pain and the new beginning. And not just my story, the stories of many of you who posted here as we have traveled hand in hand together the same path in our lives. My Charlie is my new beginning and his story did not start as “just a dog”. He is my Buddy’s gift to me to teach me to keep on loving.

My Buddy’s photo is on my nightstand, first thing I see in the mornings and last to see at night before I turn off the light. Yes I still miss him like crazy and think of him every day, some days with smile some days with tears, as he thought me to take life as it comes to me and make each day count. My love for him is deep as the deepest ocean and pure like a clear blue sky. There are nights when I can see his star twinkling far above the place we used to spend summer nights just sitting and enjoying each other company. And sometimes at night I hear a soft noise like someone is entering into my bedroom, thinking it is Charlie, just to find him sleeping at the other end of the house. Then I know it is my angel checking on me.

I wish so badly especially on days like this one I could have just 5 minutes with my Buddy … or just to see him one more time running into my hug with big golden smile on his face. And today again I am closing my eyes (while tears are flowing) and I am waiting for my Buddy to come running to me, I am waiting with my arms wide open.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Hugs to you on this sad anniversary, V. Hug Charlie a little tighter today...


----------



## gold4me

What an absolutely beautiful tribute to a wonderful and loving boy, Buddy. I sit here with tears flowing because every word of what you said I feel. One of the other great gifts our fur boys and girls gave us is the friendship of other golden lovers that we might never have met but except for them. Some got us here because of the pain of losing them and some got us here because we just love goldens. My love goes out to you Velinka on a hard day. You are in my thoughts and prayers!!!


----------



## Pilgrim123

That is one of the most beautiful tributes I've ever read. He was obviously a very special boy. I am so glad you have Charlie now, not as a replacement, because you cannot replace someone like Buddy, but to add another layer of love to your life. Hugs to you on this day.


----------



## swishywagga

Such a beautiful tribute to your precious Buddy, I have to admit I have a lump in my throat and tears in my eyes. I hope with all my heart that Barnaby has met Buddy as I know he will treasure his friendship at the bridge as I do yours here on this forum. Sending you hugs across, I hope you have smiley moments today remembering your wonderful Buddy and comforting cuddles from Charlie x


----------



## goldensmum

Thinking of you at this tough time, anniversaries never get easier, we think we are prepared for them and we will cope - but it never works that way does it?


WHAT MOVES THROUGH US IS A SILENCE, A QUIET SADNESS, A LONGING FOR ONE MORE DAY, ONE MORE WORD, ONE MORE TOUCH

WE MAY NOT UNDERSTAND WHY YOU LEFT THIS EARTH SO SOON, OR WHY YOU LEFT BEFORE WE WERE READY TO SAY GOODBYE

BUT LITTLE BY LITTLE, WE BEGIN TO REMEMBER NOT JUST THAT YOU DIED, BUT THAT YOU LIVED. AND THAT YOUR LIFE GAVE US MORE MEMORIES TOO BEAUTIFUL TO FORGET


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you on this sad anniversary  can't believe it has been 5 years already. Your special boy will always be watching over you, take care.


----------



## Karen519

*Buddy*

Thinking of you. I know how hard anniversaries are!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thank you all my friends, it was tough day indeed. I did not mean to write a novel, thought I've already said everything and did not realize how long it was until my post was submitted. Thanks for reading, understanding and being with me in your thoughts one more time. It made it much easier to get thru the pain.

Charlie cuddled with me all day and it helped a lot, so wish my Buddy could see us, he would be very proud of his little brother.

I did feel quilt when we got Charlie for still loving and missing my Buddy so much. And I love Charlie too, I would die for him and he is not short of anything including love but once I've noticed that he is bonded with my husband (I think from day 1) the same way I was with my Buddy I was and am so happy for them, they both deserve to have that special bond and things are perfectly balancing out.

Thanks again for your support.


----------



## Panama Rob

Thinking of you and sending trouts and prayers. Dakota says he will give you a cuddle and puppy kisses if he finds the tunnel there. . It is tough but that love is a burden of honor. I still carry KC and Dusty's love and I am just very glad it was not them that had to loose me. None of us get out of life alive and I am proud to shoulder the burden of grief.


----------



## Panama Rob

For Buddy.....wish I could have met him.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Happy 15th Birthday my sweet Buddy, wish I could give you a biiiig birthday hug.

Today is my Buddy’s 15th birthday, 6th at The Bridge. 
We woke up to the first snow on the ground, made Charlie happy and brought tears to my eyes. My Buddy loved snow so much and snow season is never long enough for him. Hope there is a plenty of snow there for you my Buddy.

Love and miss you forever.


----------



## G-bear

Those anniversaries and birthdays can be hard. I hope that today you can fill your day with the happy memories that will make you smile. Hugs.


----------



## TanyaS

My Luke loved snow too, and I am sure I will miss him a little more than usual on our first snow day since his death in October. I am so sorry for your loss. I share your pain!


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you, I'm sure that Buddy is playing in the snow with all the beautiful golden souls at the bridge. Happy 15th Birthday sweet boy, my Barnaby will definitely be organising a huge party for you x


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Happy Birthday at the Bridge, Buddy!


----------



## Karen519

*Buddy*

Happy Birthday at the bridge, Buddy!


----------



## goldensmum

These anniversary days are tough for us left here, but I hope that your memories of the happy time s you had with Buddy help you through

Mom, please don't mourn for me
I'm still here, though you don't see.
I'm right by your side each night and day
and within your heart I long to stay.

My body is gone but I'm always near.
I'm everything you feel, see or hear.
My spirit is free, but I'll never depart
as long as you keep me alive in your heart.

I'll never wander out of your sight-
I'm the brightest star on a summer night.
I'll never be beyond your reach-
I'm the warm moist sand when you're at the beach.

I'm the colourful leaves when fall comes around
and the pure white snow that blankets the ground.
I'm the beautiful flowers of which you're so fond,
The clear cool water in a quiet pond.

I'm the first bright blossom you'll see in the spring,
The first warm raindrop that April will bring.
I'm the first ray of light when the sun starts to shine,
and you'll see that the face in the moon is mine.

When you start thinking there's no one to love you,
you can talk to me through the Lord above you.
I'll whisper my answer through the leaves on the trees,
and you'll feel my presence in the soft summer breeze.

I'm the hot salty tears that flow when you weep
and the beautiful dreams that come while you sleep.
I'm the smile you see on a baby's face.
Just look for me, Mom, I'm everyplace!

Happy Birthday Buddy, I hope you have been playing in the snow with your many friends.


----------



## sterling18

Happy Birthday Buddy.


----------



## HolDaisy

Happy birthday at the bridge handsome Buddy, we'll always remember you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

6 years ago today "He took my heart and ran with it, and I hope he's running still, fast and strong, a piece of my heart bound up with his forever" - Patricia McConnell

6 years later I still think of him and miss him every day.

Life with my Buddy thought me a lot: how to live in the moment, how to enjoy the smell of first blossom in the spring, how to love the first snow on the ground and face the wind with my eyes closed. He thought me how to forgive. He thought me how to keep on trying every day to be a better person. He brought Charlie in my life to assure I will never forget to live under the golden rules. My past is full memories of him, my present is living in the moment and my future is brighten by thought that somewhere above the rainbow my Buddy is waiting for me.

We spent many hours together just laying on the grass watching clouds above so today my dear Buddy I will take a break from my busy work schedule, get out on spend some time watching the sky above, hoping I can see you in the clouds peeking down, watching over me.

Love and miss you forever,
Your mom






​


----------



## Karen519

*Velinka*



Buddy's mom forever said:


> 6 years ago today "He took my heart and ran with it, and I hope he's running still, fast and strong, a piece of my heart bound up with his forever" - Patricia McConnell
> 
> 6 years later I still think of him and miss him every day.
> 
> Life with my Buddy thought me a lot: how to live in the moment, how to enjoy the smell of first blossom in the spring, how to love the first snow on the ground and face the wind with my eyes closed. He thought me how to forgive. He thought me how to keep on trying every day to be a better person. He brought Charlie in my life to assure I will never forget to live under the golden rules. My past is full memories of him, my present is living in the moment and my future is brighten by thought that somewhere above the rainbow my Buddy is waiting for me.
> 
> We spent many hours together just laying on the grass watching clouds above so today my dear Buddy I will take a break from my busy work schedule, get out on spend some time watching the sky above, hoping I can see you in the clouds peeking down, watching over me.
> 
> Love and miss you forever,
> Your mom
> 
> View attachment 730529​


What you wrote about Buddy is so beautiful. I can picture you two! Anniversaries are so hard.


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you and sending you a big hug, Buddy was such a precious boy x


----------



## KKaren

I hope when you watched the clouds you felt very close to Buddy. What a lovely tribute, particularly the line,
"...my future is brighten by thought that somewhere above the rainbow my Buddy is waiting for me."

Hugs to you Buddy's Mom... These goldens, they are forever in our hearts


----------



## goldensmum

Can't believe that Buddy has been at the bridge 6 years - Anniversaries never get easier for us that are left behind but their memory will always have that special place in our hearts. Sending you hugs from across the pond.


THEY WILL NOT GO QUIETLY, THE DOGS WHO HAVE SHARED OUR LIVES. IN SUBTLE WAYS THEY LET US KNOW THEIR SPIRIT STILL SURVIVES.

OLD HABITS STILL MAKE US THINK WE HEAR THEM AT THE DOOR. OR STEP BACK WHEN WE DROP A TASTY MORSEL ON THE FLOOR.

OUR FEET STILL GO AROUND THE PLACE THE FOOD DISH USED TO BE, AND SOMETIMES COMING HOME LATE AT NIGHT, WE MISS THEM TERRIBLY.

AND ALTHOUGH TIME MAY BRING NEW FRIENDS, AND A NEW FOOD DISH TO FILL, THAT ONE PLACE IN OUR HEARTS BELONG TO THEM…… AND IT ALWAYS WILL (author unknown to me)


----------



## G-bear

What a beautiful tribute to a special boy. I hope you had time yesterday to watch the clouds because I am pretty sure Buddy was up there looking down on you. Sending hugs.


----------



## HolDaisy

Hi Buddy's Mom, I can't believe it has been 6 years since your lovely boy had to go to the bridge. I still always think of him when I see a ladybug, hope that you and handsome Charlie are doing well? Sammy sends hugs!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Hi Hollie, nice to see you stopping by. :smile2:
Yes it's hard to believe that 6 years passed by, some days feels like 6 days only. And I think of your sweet Daisy every time I see a feather flying, gently blown by the wind. 
Hugs back to sweet Sammy and you and of course the rest of your furry gang.:wink2:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*Happy 16th Birthday my Buddy!*

Having you in my life was/is priceless. Wish we had more time together on this plane. You are a pure essence of the true love. Your place in my heart will never be taken. Still love you, still miss you and look forward every night to meet you in my dreams.

*Happy 16th Birthday my angel Buddy.*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy 16th Birthday in Heaven Buddy, I know there's a special celebration going on today just for you.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Happy 16th Birthday at the Bridge, Buddy!


----------



## joro32000

Happy Birthday Buddy,

I never had a chance to say Hello to you in this life, but I hope you met my also 16 year old Buddy and you are the best pals.


----------



## Neeko13

Happy Bridge Birthday Buddy!!!! Hope you are with my 2 boys, Nitro & Nash.....


----------



## swishywagga

Happy Birthday Angel Buddy, you are loved and missed very much xxx


----------



## KKaren

Happy Birthday Buddy,.. you are so much loved... Have a party at Rainbow Bridge and give your mom a sign as you watch over her. Hugs to you Buddy's Mom


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Happy Birthday Buddy. There'll be a lot of celebrating at the Bridge today.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am sure it was a big party at the Bridge today. All our goldens were there as my Buddy was always friend with everyone, he was just that a great buddy.

It’s insanely beautiful how I can feel his presence some days. Couple nights ago I was on computer when I felt hard push on my leg, it was time for walk so I was "ok Charlie 2 more minutes and we are going" and I looked around to see Charlie at least 10 feet away laying comfortably and watching thru the window. No way he could move there in a fraction of a second I moved my eyes from computer to my leg so I know it was my Buddy. I feel warmth in my heart knowing he is still around in some ways.


----------



## goldensmum

Belated Happy Birthday Buddy, I hope you partied with all your friends at the bridge


----------



## golfgal

I'm glad you keep wishing Buddy happy birthday. It's encouraging at this time but also heartbreaking.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

This morning I was woken up with Charlie’s wet kisses and the radio playing song “…it has been a long day without you my friend…”. Seven years (today) long day for me.

My dear Buddy,
I still miss you and think of you every day.
What a blessing was to have you! I am deeply honoured and thankful for your presence in my life and our travel together on this bumpy road called life. Thank you for having your way into my heart and making world better place (for me). And thank you for your help in finding a better me too.
I miss seeing you every day but I feel you are still here with me, locked in my heart forever. Your sweet, gentle, golden spirit keeps living in your brother Charlie. Charlie is your legacy, continuity of everything good in life. For years he was patiently picking up shattered pieces of my broken heart to put them together and he did. Every time I look at his eyes I see you there too. Every touch of his soft fur reminds me on you. I love him so much. He made my heart grows bigger and didn’t take away any of my love for you.
I miss you so much “…it has been a long day without you my friend, and I’ll tell you all about it when I see you again…”

See you again!

Love you forever,
Your mom


----------



## swishywagga

I have a lump in my throat, Buddy of course will always have a special place in my heart, I so hope he's at the bridge with my Barnaby because I'm certain they'd be best friends. Hugs to you Velinka, and more for Charlie too x


----------



## Chesterpester

So sad reading your post, I am sat here in tears. I still miss my first retriever and struggle to mention his name without welling up, 5 years on. They are the best friends you could ask for xx


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

swishywagga said:


> I have a lump in my throat, Buddy of course will always have a special place in my heart, I so hope he's at the bridge with my Barnaby because I'm certain they'd be best friends. Hugs to you Velinka, and more for Charlie too x


Thank you my friend, your boy will always be dear to me too. I am sure they are the best friends at The Bridge, playing and patiently waiting for us.



Chesterpester said:


> So sad reading your post, I am sat here in tears. I still miss my first retriever and struggle to mention his name without welling up, 5 years on. They are the best friends you could ask for xx


Yes they are the best. To have such a special friend in your life is a privilege and I hope I earned that privilege. I have many beautiful memories of my Buddy to make me smile but I still shed tears for him too. As Frodo says in Lord of the Rings "There are some things that time cannot mend. Some hurts that go too deep… that have taken hold."


----------



## dlmrun2002

Thinking of you as you think of your Buddy. I know your pain all too well as we share the same loss. Having moments of sadness that sneak in every now and then is normal. The ebbs and flows of life. Buddy wants you to make the most of you day.

dlm ny country 

“The reality is that you will grieve forever. You will not ‘get over’ the loss of a loved one; you will learn to live with it. You will heal, and you will rebuild yourself around the loss you have suffered. You will be whole again, but you will never be the same. Nor should you be the same, nor would you want to.” – Elisabeth Kubler-Ross


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*Happy 17th Birthday my sweet Buddy!*

Happy17th Birthday my sweet Buddy!

I still miss you so much! Yet again I have to learn how to live with another great loss. Hope you found grandma there. Sadly she never wanted to listen when I talked about you but hope now when she met you she will understand why my love for you is so deep and how much you meant to me. Lately, my life is like a deep ocean. I feel I am an empty shell while huge waves are tossing me around and strong currents are pulling me down but with help of your little brother Charlie and my dear golden friend Sarah who I met on this forum and who is checking on me daily and sending hugs I am getting inch by inch closer to shore. 

You go now, celebrate and have fun with your friends and keep watching over me until we meet again.

Love you and miss you forever!

Your mom


----------



## cwag

I am sorry for your recent loss. Please take care of yourself, love on sweet Charlie, and feel better soon.


----------



## PNWgoldenlover

I feel your pain. It took me 5 1/2 weeks to make it through one day without crying after our beloved Poncho died suddenly. All I can say is that it will get better, it is so hard to believe this when you are grieving, but I have lived through it recently and the pain will subside. Know that you are not alone and this forum was great for me. Wishing you peace.


----------



## Hibernian

You are not alone.


----------



## Neeko13

Thinkin of you at this time buddy's mom....Hoping things get better for you...we've all been there, but its never ever easy....Hope Charlie helps you through this tough time in your life..


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you and sending hugs, Buddy wouldn't want you to be sad x


----------



## joro32000

Happy Birthday Dear Buddy, I am sure you had a toast with my best pal Buddy. 

And hugs to you, life can only become better once we reach the bottom, and I am sure Charlie will help to guide you out of the thick forest.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thank you all for your words of comfort, it does get very hard at the moments. 

I lost my mom. I lost my mom 40 days before my booked trip there to see them. I was looking forward to it counting days. And she worried that my dad wouldn’t make it by then. He is the one who is not doing well. But she didn’t make it. Unplanned trip comes first, to laid to rest my mom. 

My planned vacation was even more sad. On second day there we visited my mom’s grave, gathered at the cemetery with family and friends. In the evening my aunt came over with sad news, my uncle (my mom’s brother) died. The day after we attended his funeral that same aunt (on my dad’s side) died. I know they were both grieved with loss of my mom…Too much, lost all of them very dear to me in such a short time.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your Mom. And to lose the other family members so soon after, it must be heartbreaking. 
Sending big hugs your way.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Velinka, I am so sorry for the loss of your mom and uncle. I lost my mom 34 years ago and not a day goes by that she isn’t in my thoughts. Charlie will help you get thru these times-hug him extra tight! They do sense when we are sad. Hugs..


----------



## Karen519

*Velinka*



Buddy's mom forever said:


> This morning I was woken up with Charlie’s wet kisses and the radio playing song “…it has been a long day without you my friend…”. Seven years (today) long day for me.
> 
> My dear Buddy,
> I still miss you and think of you every day.
> What a blessing was to have you! I am deeply honoured and thankful for your presence in my life and our travel together on this bumpy road called life. Thank you for having your way into my heart and making world better place (for me). And thank you for your help in finding a better me too.
> I miss seeing you every day but I feel you are still here with me, locked in my heart forever. Your sweet, gentle, golden spirit keeps living in your brother Charlie. Charlie is your legacy, continuity of everything good in life. For years he was patiently picking up shattered pieces of my broken heart to put them together and he did. Every time I look at his eyes I see you there too. Every touch of his soft fur reminds me on you. I love him so much. He made my heart grows bigger and didn’t take away any of my love for you.
> I miss you so much “…it has been a long day without you my friend, and I’ll tell you all about it when I see you again…”
> 
> See you again!
> 
> Love you forever,
> Your mom


Velinka: I am so sorry to read about all of the pain you have been through, losing your Mom, your uncle and your aunt! I lost my Mom 13 years ago tomorrow, and things are not the same without her or my Dad. I lost my Dad six months later. So glad you have Charlie and your Angel, Sarah, to help you. Happy Birthday to Buddy at the Bridge. I know my Smooch, Snobear, Munchkin, 2 Gizmos. and Mimi will celebrate with him!


----------



## KKaren

Buddy's Mom, I'm so sorry to hear about your mother and your aunt and uncle. It's so much to bear and each person so dear to you. There is no way you could have known the timing for the travel, it seems unfair.... I'm glad that you have Charlie with you for comfort, these sweet pups truly bring love to life. I'm sure that Buddy is always watching over you. Hugs, Sending love and prayers to you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

My dearest Buddy,

It has been 8 years today from your departure. Another year passed by, really hard one. I lost my mom and my dad 7 months apart. I think of them every day, sometimes I am very angry sometimes just sad. It makes me think a lot about you too. And when I think of you my heart grows larger and warm, fuzzy feeling put me to sleep at nights. The time we had together is so precious to me and will always be. 

Thank you for sending Charlie my way. Your little brother is such a help, I don’t know how would I go on without him. His eyes are full of love and compassion, reading my feelings and my thoughts like no other being. But you know all of it, you are my sweet angel watching over me. 

Hope you are there with my mom and dad and time will come we will be all together again.

Still love you and still miss you and I will be your mom forever!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Thinking of you on this sad anniversary. I'm so sorry about your double loss-we went thru a similar type loss 16 years ago with my in-laws. It's never easy. I'm so glad you have Charlie.


----------



## swishywagga

So very sorry for your losses. I often think of you, Charlie, and of course Sweet Buddy. Am sending you a hug on this sad day x


----------



## goldensmum

I can't believe that it is 8 years since Buddy went to the bridge. Time may pass but it is not the healer that many people think. 

_THEY SAY THAT TIME HEALS
BUT THAT IS ONLY PARTLY TRUE
FOR IF TIME REALLY HEALED, WE WOULD FORGET
AND THAT WE WILL NEVER DO_

Sending hugs for you and Charlie


----------



## mgarofano

Sorry for your loss of Buddy. Put my Abby down this past Feb. 15. She was 11. Liver disease, anemia, etc. I am still devastated by her loss. I still look for her, I still talk and sing to her and we still laugh about all the goofy things she used to do. As summer approaches, I will really miss her hanging out with us in our back yard. While we would sit on the deck, she would be right in front of us on the lawn, laying there for hours, playing with her ball and just making sure she had us in her sights. It's gonna be tough sitting out there again. It does get just a tiny bit easier as time goes on. I had another Golden before Abby and he was 15. I still think about him too, but the pain has lessened for sure over time. This forum helped me out a lot and still does. Hang on to the memories, that's what gets you through. At first all I could think about was the last 3 months of her life, getting sicker and sicker and then the end at the vet. It took me a few weeks just to get over those thoughts and turn them in to the good times and all the fun we had.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Happy 18th Birthday my sweet Buddy! 

Hope you have a wonderful day celebrating with your friends at Rainbow Bridge. 
Your existence left deep pawprints on my heart, shaped my world and changed me forever. You will always be part of me. 

Love and miss you forever!
Your mom


----------



## goldensmum

Belated Happy Birthday Buddy, I'd like to think that if you had a party my girls would have joined you. Sending hugs to your mum


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

goldensmum said:


> Belated Happy Birthday Buddy, I'd like to think that if you had a party my girls would have joined you. Sending hugs to your mum


Thanks goldensmum.
I am not sure how things are working there but like to think there are parties there and so much love for each other. It makes me smile envisioning all our goldens happy and healthy again.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

In this square inch of cyber space that runs deep into the past of last 9 years, time again to remember. I can’t believe it has been so long and still some how it feels like it happened yesterday. 

I still cry while writing these posts.

You gave me so much and yet asked for so little. You shaped my life, my feelings and believes, you are my past, present and the future. I would not trade our time together for all pain I went thru losing you. Without you I wouldn’t have Charlie by my side. Our bond is still strong, our hearts locked together no matter we are in 2 different worlds. 

So, until we meet again…

Love and miss you forever!

Your mom


----------



## dlmrun2002

You are not alone here. I know the feeling when so much time has passed by but the pain of your golden slipping away feels like yesterday. So close yet so far. At least you got another dog. 4 years and I'm still counting for that day. Find some joy in the day and stay safe.
Doug M ny country


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

My dear Bud,

It is 10 years today since you were gone. So much changed in 10 years, some things came to the end and there were new beginnings. World around changed and I changed too. But I’ve never stopped thinking about you, loving you, talking to you. As I remember those years we spent together and keep coming back to that time in my memories, sometime I cry sometime I smile and I still miss you so much.

Having you was a gift, loving you was an honor, missing you will never end.

Love and miss you forever,
Your mom


----------



## maggsd

Hi there, lovely to hear from you. I remember those years that we shared our grief together.
The world has changed but our memories don’t. Your words are so clear abs true x take care 💜


----------



## dlmrun2002

Glad you are thinking of your Buddy as he still tugs on your heart. 

“What we have once enjoyed,we can never lose. All that we love deeply becomes a part of us.
” – Helen Keller

dlm ny country


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

11 years today.

Here I am again to lay a few words like flowers on the grave of beloved one. And unavoidable to shed a few tears.
(The title of this thread still overwhelms me with the raw pain, the same one I felt when I wrote it with my heart broken 11 years ago.)

My Buddy was the one who changed my world and changed me like no one before or after. Before him I couldn't imagine that the other species than your own, human race, could be loved so much. And yet I fell into the trap. I loved and I was loved and it felt so good and special. Our time together was short but I was left with so many memories I treasure deep in my heart. Are we going to meet again? ...Some days I believe some I don't, that's why those 
memories are so precious to me.

My dear Buddy you will never be forgotten for as long as live. 
Love and miss you forever,
Your mom

To my fellow dog lovers who recently lost their dogs; sending you my heartfelt condolences and my love. I understand so well and feel your pain. Please take your time to heal. Your grief is not unique but you are and the one you lost. The one in millions. Your best friend. Your dog.

"He took my heart and ran with it, and I hope he's running still, fast and strong, a piece of my heart bound up with his forever." - Patricia McConnell


----------



## goldyPL

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I visit this site very often but this is the first time I want to say something. I want to put together some words for my Buddy, my beautiful golden retriever, my boy I lost 5 weeks ago. These are the hardest days in my life.
> It all started nine and half years ago. I did not want to have a dog in my house, did not know very much about dogs, mostly have been scared of big ones. But my ten years old daughter at that time, big animal lover, wanted a dog and she wanted golden retriever. My husband did not listen to me and they brought Buddy in my life. And next to my daughter it was the best thing ever happened to me, although I did not know that then. Slowly with days passing by Buddy became my dog. When I cooked he was next to me waiting for his share of veggies, when I vacuumed he would laid down on the vacuum hose, when I sat he had his head on my lap, when I cried he would pet me with his paw, at night he would sleep on the floor next to the bed on my side, in morning he would wake my up as it is food time, when I leave at work he would be at door to get his "see you later Bud" threat, when I came back he would wait for me with his nose stick in the closet with our shoes. And then after nine and half years after tough battle with terminal illness for a couple months I lost my Bud on May 15th. I lost the best friend I ever had, lost someone to talk with, someone to walk with, someone to hug with... My heart is just broken, can't stop crying, my life is frozen in a time. I still see him everywhere, can feel softness of his coat under my hand, his happy face and the tail waging at time to go for walk, his touch with his big paw was so gentle. And pain is unbearable. I read your stories and cry with you as your pain is my pain now.
> I love you Buddy.


I cant read it in full. I will miss my Uno too. He's gone 1 month now. but it feels like he's here running around the house.


----------



## SteveRuffin

No person can love like a Golden. I think that’s what makes it so raw. For once we as humans catch a glimpse of what real and true love is and should be. They are with us for so short of a time. There are dogs and then there are Goldens. Goldens are angels with fur. I’m touched by your tribute all these years later.


----------



## kidfrcleve

I lost my soul-mate this past January. I still cry at times. But he se nt me a new puppy which helped tremendously. Actually I think he came back as the new puppy, as I see a lot of similarities. Know that deceased dogs are always with you one way or another, as they surely don't want you to be sad.


----------

